# conroe taugliches motherboard gesucht!



## xXmitchXx (5. Juli 2006)

hi ho!

...wollte ma wissen ob mir einer n conroe taugliches motherboard empfehlen kann! die dinger gibt et wohl jetzt schon wie ich gehört habe (kann mich aber auch täuschen, denn ich kenn mich echt "gar nicht" mit intel aus) !
wäre nett wenn ihr mir n "paar" empfehlen könntest die stabil laufen, und mit dem ich in verbindung mit einem 6600 ordentlich zocken kann! 

lg xXmitchXx


----------



## Flyer24 (5. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 05.07.2006 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> hi ho!
> 
> ...wollte ma wissen ob mir einer n conroe taugliches motherboard empfehlen kann! die dinger gibt et wohl jetzt schon wie ich gehört habe (kann mich aber auch täuschen, denn ich kenn mich echt "gar nicht" mit intel aus) !
> wäre nett wenn ihr mir n "paar" empfehlen könntest die stabil laufen, und mit dem ich in verbindung mit einem 6600 ordentlich zocken kann!
> ...



Ich würde vor allem das Intel® D975XBXKLKR Rev. 304 "Bad Axe" nehmen, 
wichtig ist die Revision 304, ca.190€

Das Asus P5W DH Deluxe ist ebenfalls Conroe-tauglich, ~210€


----------



## eosin (5. Juli 2006)

Flyer24 am 05.07.2006 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> xXmitchXx am 05.07.2006 15:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kommen net mim conroe auch neue chipsätze?
kenn mich bei intel genauso wenig aus...der conroe wird wohl meine aller erster^^


----------



## Flyer24 (5. Juli 2006)

eosin am 05.07.2006 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> kommen net mim conroe auch neue chipsätze?
> kenn mich bei intel genauso wenig aus...der conroe wird wohl meine aller erster^^




Der schon zurzeit erhältliche 975X ist der wohl z.Zt. performanteste Conroe-taugliche Chipsatz,
später sollen noch die leicht abgespeckten 965-er erscheinen, korrigiert mich da jemand falls ich da falsch liege, bin mir da nicht sicher, werd mich da evtl. weiter informieren wenn ich auf den Conroe umsteige.


----------



## newester (5. Juli 2006)

Momentan gibt es tatsächlich nur den i975X (die zwei von Flyer24 genannten Boards für rund 200 Euro) als einzigen Chipsatz von Intel mit Conroe-Unterstützung. 
Der günstigere P965-Chipsatz soll wie auch schon gesagt wurde mit dem Launch des Core 2 Duo folgen. Allerdings wurde der Launch vom 23. auf den 27. Juli verschoben, angeblich sogar wegen (Verfügbarkeits-)Problemen mit Chipssätzen.
Ich vermute dass es den P965 betrifft, da dieser noch nirgends erhältlich ist und der i975X bereits sehr gut verfügbar ist.
Bissi blöd nur, dass es den i975X erst ab rund 200 Euro gibt.   

Ein Intel-Bulk-Board würde ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht kaufen, alleine schon wegen der begrenzten Garantie von 12 Monaten. 
Das genannte ASUS von Flyer24 macht aber (bis auf den Preis) einen sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## INU-ID (6. Juli 2006)

Hier gibts ein (laut PCGH) Conroe Board für 50€: http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a172578.html

Interessant dürfte sein das man entweder DDR2 oder DDR1 nutzen kann.  

*  LGA 775
Chipset  	- Northbridge: ATI™Radeon® Xpress 200
- Southbridge: ULi 1573
Hybrid Booster 	- CPU Frequency Stepless Control
- ASRock U-COP
- Boot Failure Guard (B.F.G.)
Memory 	- 2 x DDR DIMM slots
- Supports DDR400/333/266
- Max. capacity: 4GB
- 2 x DDRII DIMM slots
- Supports DDRII667/533
- Max. capacity: 4GB
Slots 	- 2 x PCI slots
- 1 x PCI Express x 16 slot
- 1 x PCI Express x 1 slot
- 1 x AMR slot
VGA 	- Integrated ATI X300-based 2D/3D graphics
- DirectX 9.0
- Pixel Shader 2.0
- Max. shared memory 128MB
Audio 	- Realtek ALC850 7.1channel AC'97 audio codec
LAN 	- Realtek PHY RTL8201CL
- Speed: 10/100 Ethernet
- Supports Wake-On-LAN
Connector 	- 4 x Serial ATA 1.5 Gb/s connectors (Support RAID 0, 1, JBOD)
(No support for "Hot Plug" function)
- 2 x ATA133 IDE connectors (support 4 x IDE devices)
- 1 x Floppy connector
- CPU/Chassis FAN connectors
- 20 pin ATX power connector
- 4 pin 12V power connector
- CD in header
- Front panel audio connector
- 2 x USB 2.0 headers (support 4 USB 2.0 ports)
Rear Panel I/O 	ASRock 8CH I/O
- 1 x PS/2 Mouse Port
- 1 x PS/2 Keyboard Port
- 1 x Serial Port: COM1
- 1 x Parallel Port (ECP/EPP Support)
- 4 x Ready-to-Use USB 2.0 Ports
- 1 x RJ-45 LAN Port
- Audio Jack: Side Speaker / Rear Speaker / Central / Bass / Line in / Front Speaker / Microphone
BIOS Feature 	- 4Mb AMI BIOS
- AMI Legal BIOS
- Supports "Plug and Play"
- ACPI 1.1 Compliance Wake Up Events
- Supports jumperfree
- SMBIOS 2.3.1 Support
Support CD 	- Drivers, Utilities, AntiVirus Software
Accessories 	- Quick InstallATIon Guide, Support CD, I/O shield
- Floppy/ATA 133 cables
- 1 x SATA data cable
- 1 x SATA 1-to-1 power cable
- 1 x MR card (optional)
- 1 x VGA_HDTV panel
- 1 x VGA_2x8 cable
- 1 x AV/S_2x3 cable
Form Factor 	- Micro ATX Form Factor: 9.6-in x 9.6-in, 24.4 cm x 24.4 cm
OS 	- Microsoft Windows 2000/XP/XP 64-bit compliant
Certifications 	- FCC, CE, WHQL


----------



## Dani-s (6. Juli 2006)

INU-ID am 06.07.2006 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibts ein (laut PCGH) Conroe Board für 50€: http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a172578.html
> 
> Interessant dürfte sein das man entweder DDR2 oder DDR1 nutzen kann.
> 
> ...




Also kann ich meinen ,,alten`` DDR 400 Speicher weiternutzen.
Endlich mal ein billiges Conroe Board.
Hoffentlich taugt es etwas.


----------



## newester (6. Juli 2006)

Der P965-Chipsatz ist aufgetaucht, hier der einzige Shop der ein ASUS auf Lager hat (wenn die Angabe korrekt ist): http://www.pctweaker.de/product_info.php?refID=geizhalsat&info=p2730_ASUS-P5B.html
Naja ich habs mal sicherheitshalber bestellt das es scheinbar gute OC-Voraussetzungen hat. 

Zu ASrock kann ich nur sagen, dass ich für andere Leute 3 Board verbaut hatte, 2 davon sind bereits defekt (eins davon sogar 2mal nach Austausch). Übertakten wird man erwartungsgemäß kaum können, und das eine oder andere Modell hat auch schon mal Problem mit Command Rate 1 beim Speicher, wodurch rund 5-10% Leistung verloren geht.


----------



## xXmitchXx (6. Juli 2006)

vielen dank schonmal für eucre antworten!

welchen chipsatz würdet ihr mir demm empfehlen?
(wie gesagt, kenn mich mit intel o aus)

lg xXmitchXx

ps:...sollte nicht zu teuer sein (würd ungern viel mehr als 150€ dafür ausgeben)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 06.07.2006 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> vielen dank schonmal für eucre antworten!
> 
> welchen chipsatz würdet ihr mir demm empfehlen?
> (wie gesagt, kenn mich mit intel o aus)




es gibt nur den i965 und den i975, die conroe kompatible bords erlauben.
beide sind von der northbridge her quasi identisch, nur dass der i975 auch crossfire unterstützt (965 nur eine karte - wer sich damit zufrieden gibt findet aber oft bords, die deutlich bessere layouts für die verwendung von anderen erweiterungskarten bieten).
southbridgeseitig kommt auf den 965 bords oft die neuere ich8 zum einsatz, die kein pata mehr bietet, auf 975 bords dagegen eher ich7, grundsätzlich sind aber auch kreuzungen möglich - man muss halt wie immer gucken, was man braucht und welches bord es bietet.

(anm.: i975 bords sind bei weitem nicht alle kompatibel)


----------



## INU-ID (6. Juli 2006)

newester am 06.07.2006 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu ASrock kann ich nur sagen, dass ich für andere Leute 3 Board verbaut hatte, 2 davon sind bereits defekt


Du meinst genau dieses Board?


----------



## xXmitchXx (6. Juli 2006)

mmm...also vom preis her wäre dat asrock wohl echt am intressantesten!
is denn dieser uli chipsatz gut zum zocken? unterstützt dieser dual-channel bei arbeitsspeichern?

kann mir sonst noch einer n recht "zockerfreundlichen" chipsatz nennen
(kenn halt nur die nforce reihe da ich bis jetzt nur diese für meinen amd hatte)?

ps:welche sockel werden eigentlich von conroe alles unterstützt? ...hab gehört da gibt et mehrere!?   

lg xXmitchXx


----------



## xXmitchXx (6. Juli 2006)

oh gott oh gott oh gott!

...wat man(n) nicht allet so im internet findet wenn man ma die augen auf macht!

also dies hier wird bestimmt einigen gefallen    :
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=101408



hab mir da ma 3 rausgesucht...welches würdet ihr am ehesten nehmen?
(kann auch ein anderes aus der liste sein [aber sollte preislich nicht viel über 150 gehen!])


http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a203493.html

http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a207415.html

http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a172578.html

lg xXmitchXx


edit: hab da noch son hammer link gefunden > http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=229998


----------



## Nakir (6. Juli 2006)

Ich hab meinen freien Tag heute mal etwas genutzt und u.A. folgenden Thread gefunden:
http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=229998

Ist sone "kleine" Übersicht


----------



## xXmitchXx (6. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 06.07.2006 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab meinen freien Tag heute mal etwas genutzt und u.A. folgenden Thread gefunden:
> http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=229998
> 
> Ist sone "kleine" Übersicht



jo, den link hab ich auch gefunden...aber ehrlich gesagt macht diese lange liste mir dat  "aussuchen" eines boards noch schwieriger, weil ich jetzt GAR KEINEN überblick mehr hab!   

lg xXmitchXx


----------



## INU-ID (6. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 06.07.2006 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> jo, den link hab ich auch gefunden...aber ehrlich gesagt macht diese lange liste mir dat  "aussuchen" eines boards noch schwieriger, weil ich jetzt GAR KEINEN überblick mehr hab!



Dann scroll einfach nicht runter.


----------



## xXmitchXx (6. Juli 2006)

INU-ID am 06.07.2006 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> xXmitchXx am 06.07.2006 21:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mmuhuhhhahahahaa...gute idee!   

nee, jetzt mal im ernst:

ich brauche echt hilfe!...wenn ich mir jetzt nen rechner kaufe soll der ne weile zum zocken halten
(ca.2jahre > ich weiß: "hier kann keiner in die zukunft sehen"    )
...und wenn ich mich dabei NUR auf mich verlassen hol ich mir nachher teuren scheiss und die hälfte passt dann nicht zusammen! also ich bitte echt nochmal um mithilfe bei der suche > wobei ich sogar glaube dat sehr viele leute die gleichen "sorgen" haben!   

lg xXmitchXx


----------



## Nakir (6. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 06.07.2006 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Ich würde auf Tests des 965 Chipsatzes warten. Das dürfte der Standard für C2Ds werden. Aber Tests hab ich noch keine gesehen.


----------



## MoS (6. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 06.07.2006 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> xXmitchXx am 06.07.2006 22:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch, Tests gibts schon (einfach mal den forumdeluxx-Link mal genauer untersuchen  ): Hier zum Beispiel das Abit AB9 Pro (965 Chipsatz) http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=2789&p=1

Gibts eigentlich auch den NForce 590 auch für C2D, ist der auch Kentwoodtauglich? (siehe Link)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 06.07.2006 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> mmm...also vom preis her wäre dat asrock wohl echt am intressantesten!
> is denn dieser uli chipsatz gut zum zocken? unterstützt dieser dual-channel bei arbeitsspeichern?



die northbridge ist n via modell, nur die southbridge ist von uli.
dual channel wird unterstützt.
die spiele performance dieser bords lag bislang afaik z.t. mehr als 10% hinter der eines bords mit intelchipsatz, allerdings sind tests extrem selten, da der hauptgrund, nen intel zu kaufen, bislang meist die sehr guten intel chipsätze waren und die meisten intelkäufer ohnehin nicht auf die billigsten mainbords aus waren.


----------



## newester (7. Juli 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 07.07.2006 00:08 schrieb:
			
		

> die northbridge ist n via modell, ...



Nee ATi   

Aber (@INU-ID) mit diesem Modell speziell hab ich keine Erfahrungen, nur mit anderen Boards von ASrock (Billig/Zweit-Linie von ASUS).

Übrigens das von mir vorher gepostete ASUS mit P965 (  http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a203493.html ) ist bei pctweaker doch noch nicht lieferbar. Typisch Fehlalarm wie so oft bei manchen Händler. Hab ne Mail auf meine Bestellung bekommen: 


> _Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Der Status Ihrer Bestellung wurde geändert.
> 
> Anmerkungen und Kommentare zu Ihrer Bestellung: *Leider ist trotz des von ASUS bestätigten Liefertermins beim Vorlieferanten heute das Board nicht mitgekommen. neuer Liefertermin ist jetzt Dienstag.* *Wir hoffen das dieser Termin von ASUS eingehalten wird*. Wenn Sie Ihre bestellung trotzdem stornieren wollen geben Sie uns kurz Bescheid. MfG Ihr PcTweaker Team _



Klasse, sowas liebe ich.    Und das Spielchen kann u. U. noch Wochen so gehen.


----------



## xXmitchXx (7. Juli 2006)

gibt es eigentlich auch conroe motherboards mit geforce chipsatz?

...wenn JA, bringen die überhaupt was?

lg xXmitchXx


----------



## Nakir (7. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 07.07.2006 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es eigentlich auch conroe motherboards mit geforce chipsatz?
> 
> lg xXmitchXx


Neine, und die wird des definitiv nie geben.
Aber welche mit nForce-Chipsatz


----------



## Flyer24 (7. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 07.07.2006 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es eigentlich auch conroe motherboards mit geforce chipsatz?
> 
> ...wenn JA, bringen die überhaupt was?



Klar wirds die geben, nur dass ich mir nie ein MB mit NV-Chipset für eine Intel-CPU kaufen würde , die Inteleigenen Chipsätze hatten da performancetechnisch schon immer die Vorherrschaft, ist halt nicht mit AMD vergleichbar
SLI auf den 975X scheint zur Zeit mit teilweise hohem Aufwand und Erfahrung (ini. Dateien  ändern usw.) verbunden  zu sein, 
NV drückt sich da gegenüber Intel um auf die NV-Chipsätze zurückzugreifen, frag mich aber wie lange Nvidia den Druck von Intel halten wird um SLI problemlos auf Intels Chipsätzen zu ermöglichen. Hab mich diesbezüglich mit ´No_Name´ schon unterhalten können


----------



## xXmitchXx (9. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 07.07.2006 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> xXmitchXx am 07.07.2006 14:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ach, ich dösige natter meinte natürlich auch nforce und nicht geforce!  
...hab aber gerade gelesen dat die bald kommen sollen!

lg xXmitchXx


----------



## HanFred (9. Juli 2006)

ja, aber ich würd nach wie vor einen intel nicht auf einem nVidia-board quälen.
nForce gibt's schon seit jahren für AMD, also steckt da viel erfahrung drin. mit intel zwangsläufig viel weniger. und da es ja gute intel-chipsets gibt... würde für mich nie was anderes in frage kommen, wenn sich nichts grundlegendes ändert.


----------



## Ceego (9. Juli 2006)

frage zum P965:
wenn da als standart die ich8 verbaut ist, welche kein Pata mehr unterstützt, fällt dann auch der floppy-anschluss weg? wenn ja, wie soll man dann für winxp ein raid einrichten?


----------



## Nakir (9. Juli 2006)

Ceego am 09.07.2006 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn da als standart die ich8 verbaut ist, welche kein Pata mehr unterstützt, fällt dann auch der floppy-anschluss weg?


Nein. Pata hat nix mit dem Floppy-Anschluss zu tun.
Außerdem werden dann wohl extra Controller verbaut. Was man dann nicht anschließen kann sind IDE-LWs.



> wenn ja, wie soll man dann für winxp ein raid einrichten?


Wenn der Raid-Controller in den Chipsatz integreirt its sollte das doch keine Probs machen, oder?  :-o


----------



## Ceego (9. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 09.07.2006 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ceego am 09.07.2006 16:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja nö, also doch!  
wenn windows auf einen raid 0 verbund istalliert werden soll, muss man vorher extra die raid-treiber von diskette einspielen...


----------



## olstyle (9. Juli 2006)

Ceego am 09.07.2006 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ja nö, also doch!
> wenn windows auf einen raid 0 verbund istalliert werden soll, muss man vorher extra die raid-treiber von diskette einspielen...


Müsste sich das nicht eigentlich genauso gut mit einer CD oder einem Bootfähigem USB-Stick machen lassen?


----------



## suckmyrocket (9. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 07.07.2006 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es eigentlich auch conroe motherboards mit nForce chipsatz?
> 
> ...wenn JA, bringen die überhaupt was?
> 
> lg xXmitchXx




Wenn Du ein nForce Chipsatz willst, kannst Du ja auf den AM2-Sockel zurückgreifen. Ich hab gehört, dass AMD auf dieser Sockelbasis auch Quadcore- und mobile- Prozessoren ausbauen möchte.

Wenns ein Intel-Board sein soll, ganz klar: 975x oder 965...
Der 975er hat halt den Vorteil, dass er sehr gutes OC-Potentzial hat (+1GHz) und natürlich das Crossfire (aber da hat  Nvidia doch die besseren Karten mit seinem SLI)

Vom 965er weiss ich nur, dass der die bessere Southbridge hat, was für Raid 5 fans (einschließlich mich  ) die bessere Wahl wäre, dafür aber halt kein Crossfire.

Letztlich ist es wieder eine Frage des Abwartens, weil die Technologien sich erst  bewähren müssen und man erst in ca. 1 Jahr sagen kann was Referenz sein wird. Dadurch kommt Konkurrenzkampf wieder in Schwung. So werden die Preise für Prozessoren sehr bald drastisch fallen. Intel hat Preissenkungen bis 40% vorangekündigt und AMD sogar bis 50%  auf Single-Core CPUs.

Ich selber will mir schon seit April ein neues System zulegen, bin mir aber auch noch unschlüssig... aber nimmer lang!


----------



## Nakir (9. Juli 2006)

suckmyrocket am 09.07.2006 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Vom 965er weiss ich nur, dass der die bessere Southbridge hat, was für Raid 5 fans (einschließlich mich  ) die bessere Wahl wäre


Nicht ganz. Die ICH8 soll im Zusammenhang mit einem C2D bei Raid5 einen overhead erzeugen und das System deutlich verlangsamen.
Ka ob das stimmt, hab ich aber in nem Forum aufgeschnappt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 09.07.2006 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> suckmyrocket am 09.07.2006 18:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die ich8 erzeugt, genauso wie die ich7, nf5,.. , ordentlich rechenlast bei raid5 betrieb, da die cpu die paritäts daten berechnen muss.
aber damit muss man halt leben, wenn man nen raid 5 haben und nicht 300€+ für nen controller mit hardware xor ausgeben muss.

was sich mir gerade nicht erschließt, ist, was für vorteile die ich8 gegenüber der ich7 in bezug auf raid5 hat  (außer die zusätzlichen sata anschlüsse, aber bei der zahl an optischen sata laufwerken kann man da auch noch drauf verzichten..)


----------



## suckmyrocket (9. Juli 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 09.07.2006 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> was sich mir gerade nicht erschließt, ist, was für vorteile die ich8 gegenüber der ich7 in bezug auf raid5 hat  (außer die zusätzlichen sata anschlüsse, aber bei der zahl an optischen sata laufwerken kann man da auch noch drauf verzichten..)




Soweit ich weiss, (bin aber net allwissend )) unterstüzt der ICH7 nur Raid 1 und 0 vielleicht auch JBOD aber am wichtisten ist, dass man bei Raid 5 ja mehr Performance als bei Raid 0 aber die gleiche Sicherheit wie bei Raid 1 hat.  Gehört hab ich auch, dass das ganze noch Hot Swap fähig ist. Ich bezieh mich jetzt da an Verkäuferangaben.


----------



## xXmitchXx (10. Juli 2006)

hi ho nochmal!

bor sorry dat ich so dadrauf drängen muss, aber ich brauch jetzt echt ma n rat!

...wäre also weiterhin super intressiert an nem guten tipp für n intel-
(oder amd- ) board!

lg xXmitchXx


----------



## Ceego (10. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 10.07.2006 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> hi ho nochmal!
> 
> bor sorry dat ich so dadrauf drängen muss, aber ich brauch jetzt echt ma n rat!
> 
> ...



ganz unverbindlicher tipp (natürlich ohne graantie):
ASUS P5WD2-E Premium, damit hat glaub ich PCGH den Conroe-Test gemacht. ob man auf revisionen achten muss weiß ich nicht.
ansonsten noch das Abit AB9 Pro (das hört sich zumindest recht vernünftig an, ist aber noch nicht verfügbar).
was die boards können und wie stabil sie sind kann die aber wahrscheinlich keiner sagen (zumindest nicht in bezug auf den conroe), da es noch keine tests gibt (zum asus evtl, musst halt mal schauen/googlen).


----------



## newester (10. Juli 2006)

Ceego am 10.07.2006 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ASUS P5WD2-E Premium



Nein, diese Board unterstütz nicht den Conroe!!

Du meinst evtl. das ASUS P5W DH Deluxe:  http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a203600.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2006)

suckmyrocket am 09.07.2006 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiss, (bin aber net allwissend )) unterstüzt der ICH7 nur Raid 1 und 0 vielleicht auch JBOD aber am wichtisten ist, dass man bei Raid 5 ja mehr Performance als bei Raid 0 aber die gleiche Sicherheit wie bei Raid 1 hat.  Gehört hab ich auch, dass das ganze noch Hot Swap fähig ist. Ich bezieh mich jetzt da an Verkäuferangaben.



raid5 hatte ich7r definitiv schon, hot swap afaik auch.
vielleicht ist external sata dazugekommen..

mal abwarten, was ne offizielle vorstellung bringt


----------



## Ceego (10. Juli 2006)

wie gesagt, ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass der conroe-test in der aktuellen pcgh mit dem asus p5wd2-e premium ( http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a183683.html ) gemacht wurde... hab aber die ausgabe grad nicht zur hand.


----------



## newester (10. Juli 2006)

Ceego am 10.07.2006 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt, ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass der conroe-test in der aktuellen pcgh mit dem asus p5wd2-e premium ( http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a183683.html ) gemacht wurde... hab aber die ausgabe grad nicht zur hand.



Nein es ist das P5W DH, ich habe die Ausgabe zur Hand   Aber auch so wäre ich mir nahezu 100% sicher.


----------



## Flyer24 (10. Juli 2006)

Schon komisch wie Markengeil die meisten zu sein scheinen, obwohl das hauseigene Intelboard am meisten empfohlen wird. Am Ende MUSS ja schließlich Asus oder Abit auf der Verpackung stehen


----------



## newester (10. Juli 2006)

Flyer24 am 10.07.2006 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon komisch wie Markengeil die meisten zu sein scheinen, obwohl das hauseigene Intelboard am meisten empfohlen wird. Am Ende MUSS ja schließlich Asus oder Abit auf der Verpackung stehen



Ob das was mit Markengeilheit zu tun hat? Das ASUS mit i975X ist das einzige wirklich verfügbare Board. Das Bad Axe ist entweder nicht verfügbar, noch unverschämt teurer als das ASUS oder man kann sich nicht 100% sicher sein das man die richtige Rev. bekommt. Und ein Bulk-Board mit 12 Monaten Garantie (ohne Verpackung) ist nicht jedermans Sache, vorallem wenn man häufig seine HW wieder verkauft (z.B. ebay).
Ich sehe das ASUS einfach als die beste Lösung an. Hat das Bad Axe eigentlich irgendwelche Vorteile (ausser das es evtl. nen Tick extremer OzuCen ist)?


----------



## MoS (10. Juli 2006)

newester am 10.07.2006 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat das Bad Axe eigentlich irgendwelche Vorteile?


Man weiß, dass der Kentwood drauf läuft.


----------



## newester (10. Juli 2006)

MoS am 10.07.2006 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 10.07.2006 18:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kentsfield? Naja das soll aber angeblich (lt. Intel) jedes native Conroe-Board (zumindest mit Intel-Chipsatz) beherrschen.


----------



## MoS (10. Juli 2006)

newester am 10.07.2006 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> MoS am 10.07.2006 19:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, Kentsfield (wollte grad den Fehler editieren  ). Weiß allerdings nicht ob das jedes (Intel-)Board kann. War auch nur eine Idee meinerseits.


----------



## Nakir (10. Juli 2006)

Würde das Board evtl. mal im Auge behalten:
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a207415.html


----------



## xXmitchXx (10. Juli 2006)

danke bis jetzt schonmal für alle tipps!

ps: hab gehört dat der 965 chipsatz nicht sooo performant wie ein 975 ist!
...is da wat dran?

lg
xXmitchXx


----------



## Flyer24 (10. Juli 2006)

newester am 10.07.2006 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das was mit Markengeilheit zu tun hat? Das ASUS mit i975X ist das einzige wirklich verfügbare Board. Das Bad Axe ist entweder nicht verfügbar, noch unverschämt teurer als das ASUS oder man kann sich nicht 100% sicher sein das man die richtige Rev. bekommt. Und ein Bulk-Board mit 12 Monaten Garantie (ohne Verpackung) ist nicht jedermans Sache, vorallem wenn man häufig seine HW wieder verkauft (z.B. ebay).



Das unverschämt "teure" liegt wohl daran, dass es eben kaum zu bekommen ist. 
Im Nachhinein und bei besserer Verfügbarkeit werden die Preise nach unten korrigiert. 

Nach der Revision kannst du unter Umständen nachfragen oder bestellst dir einfach eins, bei dem Rev 304 extra erwähnt wird 

Klar ist die Garantiefrage nicht jedermanns Sache, bei mir pers. kein Problem, ich würde mir schnellstens ein neues bestellen anstatt das defekte (defekte Mainboards? Seit 7 Jahren nur eins durch Eigenverschulden geschrottet) in RMA zu schicken   



			
				newester am 10.07.2006 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe das ASUS einfach als die beste Lösung an. Hat das Bad Axe eigentlich irgendwelche Vorteile (ausser das es evtl. nen Tick extremer OzuCen ist)?



Wüsste nicht welche Vorteile für mich mehr ausschlaggebend wären als sehr gute OCbarkeit und Stabilität, auf den Retailschnickschnack kann ich ruhigen Gewissens verzichten.


----------



## xXmitchXx (11. Juli 2006)

oh man, ich komme echt 0 mit der suche weiter!

...die verfügbarkeit von einigen artikeln lässt extrem zu wünschen übrig!

lg xXmitchXx

ps:wann soll denn der 965 verfügbar werden?


----------



## Nakir (11. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 11.07.2006 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> oh man, ich komme echt 0 mit der suche weiter!
> ps:wann soll denn der 965 verfügbar werden?


Soll ich dich trösten?
Der C2D hat seinen ersten kleinen Preisrutsch hinter sich.
Den kleinen Conroe (E6600) gibts jetzt schon für 313€ statt für 350€
Den großen  Allendale (E6400) gibts jetzt für 224€ statt für 250€
Und den kleinen Allendale bekommt man schon für 187€



Mein Finger schwebt shcon bedrohlich nahe über dem Bestell-Knopf : >


----------



## xXmitchXx (11. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 11.07.2006 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> xXmitchXx am 11.07.2006 17:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  haha...kann man verstehen!
weiss auch noch nicht wie amd aus dieser sache heil rauskommen will!
...dat einzige wat mich noch ein bisschen über den am2 nachdenken lässt ist dat er in unserem geliebten fussball deutschland gebaut wird, und ich(/wir) mit dem kauf hier ma wenigstens die wirtschaft n bisschen ankurbeln könnten!

ich echt n hartes stück brot!

ps:...wer mir noch ein paar tipps zu arbeitsspeicher geben möchte, kann im forum ja mal nach meinem neuen thread suchen!   

lg xXmitchXx


----------



## Nakir (11. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 11.07.2006 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> haha...kann man verstehen!
> weiss auch noch nicht wie amd aus dieser sache heil rauskommen will!
> ...dat einzige wat mich noch ein bisschen über den am2 nachdenken lässt ist dat er in unserem geliebten fussball deutschland gebaut wird, und ich(/wir) mit dem kauf hier ma wenigstens die wirtschaft n bisschen ankurbeln könnten!


Naja, durch den Kauf eines C2D kommen aber wieder Steuern rein, die in den Bau der neuen Fab von AMD gesteckt wurden. Von daher ist das jetzt nicht soo wild 




> ps:...wer mir noch ein paar tipps zu arbeitsspeicher geben möchte, kann im forum ja mal nach meinem neuen thread suchen!
> 
> lg xXmitchXx


Ich hab mir für meinen C2D-PC 2GB DDR2-667 CL4 RAM von MDT für 130€ gekauft. Solange man nicht Ocen will, reicht das dicke. Und der MDT dürfte da auch noch ein paar Reserven haben, vorallem wenn man ihn mit CL5 betreibt, was bei Intel PCs nicht viel Leistung kostet.


----------



## xXmitchXx (11. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 11.07.2006 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> xXmitchXx am 11.07.2006 17:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nakir (11. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 11.07.2006 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> *haha* wenn mich nicht alles täuscht wird mdt speicher in deutschland gefertigt...dann hätte man ja wieder in die schwarz-rot-goldene tasche investiert!
> *muhuhahhaa*


Ähhh, ja.





> ...willst du dir nicht gleich 800´ter kaufen?


Bringt beim C2D nicht allzuviel, da hier der FSB limitiert. DDR2-800 RAM bringt  ungefähr nur 4% Mehrleistung. Das ist mir das Geld einfach nicht Wert.
Da investier ich das gesparte Geld wahrscheinlich lieber ein ein Radi 0 mit den neuen Seagate-Platten   

Muhaaa für n Rechner der ausschließlich zum Zocken ist, 500GB Festplattenplatz


----------



## xXmitchXx (11. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 11.07.2006 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> xXmitchXx am 11.07.2006 18:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mmm...na gut!

wenn ich ma so fragen darf: auf welchem board willst du denn deinen conroe betreiben?

lg xXmitchXx


----------



## Nakir (11. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 11.07.2006 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich ma so fragen darf: auf welchem board willst du denn deinen conroe betreiben?
> 
> lg xXmitchXx


Keine Ahnung. Woher auch? 975 Boards sind mir durch die Bank weg zu teuer, nV hat sich bisher keinen guten Rauf erarbeitet und über die 965 Boards hört man im speziellen (Tests) eher wenig und im Allgemeinen auch schlechtes (Raid5 Bug mit C2Ds, Lieferschwierigkeiten trotz 90nm Herstellungsverfahren auf 300mm Wafern).
Abwarten...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 11.07.2006 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ...dat einzige wat mich noch ein bisschen über den am2 nachdenken lässt ist dat er in unserem geliebten fussball deutschland gebaut wird, und ich(/wir) mit dem kauf hier ma wenigstens die wirtschaft n bisschen ankurbeln könnten!




die entwicklung macht afaik immer noch die zentrale in amerika, silizium wird zugekauft, in sachen belichtungsmasken bestellt afaik auch intel in deutschland und alles danach -schneiden, testen, packaging,...- geschieht in fernost.


----------



## INU-ID (11. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 11.07.2006 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> 975 Boards sind mir durch die Bank weg zu teuer,


Wobei 165€ aber ein akzeptabler Preis ist...

http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?fs=i975&x=0&y=0&in=


----------



## newester (11. Juli 2006)

INU-ID am 11.07.2006 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 11.07.2006 18:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schade nur dass es da einen Schönheitsfehler gibt.   

Naja momentan haben nicht mal die Shops, die das ASUS P5W DH und das Intel Bad Axe für rund 230,- Euro anboten i975X-Conroe-Boards auf Lager.

Haben die 975er sich wirklich so schnell verkauft oder waren da kaum welche auf Lager (das P965 ist ja lt. PCtweaker immer noch nicht lieferbar)?

Also Intels Marketing-Abteilung gehört ausgezeichnet. Die Leute Kaufen sich schon vorab Boards für 200-230 Euro und da es erstmal  noch keine Conroes (und zufälligerweise auch keine P965-Chipsätze) gibt wird erstmal ein Pentium (wenn auch ein günstiger) gekauft. Das hätte sich Intel schon länger gewünscht, dass ihre Heizer so "beliebt" bei Selbstbauer/Zocker sind.


----------



## Ceego (12. Juli 2006)

ich bin auch erst mal gespannt auf den p965, CF brauch ich nicht und da er einfach billiger ist, hoffe ich mal, dass es nicht mehr zuuu lange dauern wird bis die ersten boards auf dem markt sind und dazu die ersten usertest oder überhaupt tests und bewertungen...


----------



## newester (12. Juli 2006)

Ceego am 12.07.2006 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin auch erst mal gespannt auf den p965, CF brauch ich nicht und da er einfach billiger ist, hoffe ich mal, dass es nicht mehr zuuu lange dauern wird bis die ersten boards auf dem markt sind und dazu die ersten usertest oder überhaupt tests und bewertungen...




Erste Tests in (ausländischen) Foren, zeigen einige Mängel/Probleme mit dem P965-Chipsatz auf. 
Intel hat ja die geniale und progressive Idee gehabt in der ICH8-SB keinen IDE-Controller (P-ATA) mehr zu integrieren. 
"Überraschenderweise"    besitzt aber nur ein Bruchteil der User auch SATA-DVD-ROMs/Brenner, somit müssen die Board-Hersteller auf einen zusätzlich IDE-Controller zurückreifen der Onboard integriert wird. 
Ein bisschen unglücklich ist jetzt aber, dass bei Boards mit P965 Windows XP mit einem IDE-CD/DVD-Laufwerk nicht von CD gestartet bzw. installiert werden kann, da der IDE-Controller nicht in der South-Bridge sitzt.  

Das ist nun auch Intel bewusst geworden (lieber später als nie^^) und versucht jetzt nachzubessern. Gigabyte z.B. hat scheinbar aber auch ohne Intels nachträglicher Pfuscherei (da sich dadurch andere Probleme ergeben) eine Lösung für ihre P965er Boards gefunden. 
Egal, ich hab trotzdem mal auf gut Glück ein ASUS P965 bestellt, ich würde ohnehin keine Neuinstallation in Erwägung ziehen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juli 2006)

newester am 12.07.2006 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Erste Tests in (ausländischen) Foren, zeigen einige Mängel/Probleme mit dem P965-Chipsatz auf.
> Intel hat ja die geniale und progressive Idee gehabt in der ICH8-SB keinen IDE-Controller (P-ATA) mehr zu integrieren.
> "Überraschenderweise"    besitzt aber nur ein Bruchteil der User auch SATA-DVD-ROMs/Brenner, somit müssen die Board-Hersteller auf einen zusätzlich IDE-Controller zurückreifen der Onboard integriert wird.
> Ein bisschen unglücklich ist jetzt aber, dass bei Boards mit P965 Windows XP mit einem IDE-CD/DVD-Laufwerk nicht von CD gestartet bzw. installiert werden kann, da der IDE-Controller nicht in der South-Bridge sitzt.
> ...



kann bei gigabyte keinerlei hinweise drauf finden, frage mich aber, warum da alle rumbasteln, wo intel doch auch eine windows-xp kompatible southbridge anbietet?

ansonsten gibts auch ne einfache alternative: win98 installieren und auf xp updaten  

(versteh nicht, warum überall intel angemacht wird, weil m$ bei xp sowas wie "standardtreiber" vergessen hat und die mainbordhersteller nicht dran denken, ne ich7 zu verbauen..)


----------



## newester (12. Juli 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 12.07.2006 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> kann bei gigabyte keinerlei hinweise drauf finden, ...



Das wurde im Gigabyte-Forum gepostet das es bei den P965-Gigabyte-Boards problemlos funktioniert, musst mal bei HWluxx gucken bin zu faul es wieder zu suchen... 




> (versteh nicht, warum überall intel angemacht wird, weil m$ bei xp sowas wie "standardtreiber" vergessen hat und die mainbordhersteller nicht dran denken, ne ich7 zu verbauen..)



Hmm, weißt du was ich mich eher frage? Warum hat Intel dann überhaupt die ICH8 entwickelt (wenn man deiner Meinung nach zur ICH7 gereifen soll) bzw. warum die ICH8 ohne IDE-Controller?? 

Bissl blödsinnig eine neue SB zu entwickeln, damit die Board-Hersteller dann doch wieder zur alten greifen sollen, nur weil Intel am Markt vorbei entwickelt (da es schlichtweg kaum SATA-DVD-Laufwerke gibt, bis auf Plextor und Samsung, und wie weit diese verbreitet sind ist ja nochmal eine andere Frage). Nee klar, da sollte man auf jeden Fall die Boardhersteller anmachen, und MS sowieso.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juli 2006)

newester am 12.07.2006 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, weißt du was ich mich eher frage? Warum hat Intel dann überhaupt die ICH8 entwickelt (wenn man deiner Meinung nach zur ICH7 gereifen soll) bzw. warum die ICH8 ohne IDE-Controller??



weil intel nen großteil seines geschäfts im oem markt macht, wo das sata laufwerke kein problem darstellen und man entlich den veralteten ballast loswerden wollte? 

die ich8 ist klar die bessere southbridge für n modernes system, das voll auf sata, pci-e, etc setzt.
für systeme mit sehr alten komponenten empfehlen sich halt eher ältere chipsätze..

wem die ich8 stört, der kann von asrock sogar ne ich5 für c2d haben, gibt sogar agp dazu.
also soweit ich das sehe, ist das einzige "problem", dass neue hardware zu ergänzung alter hardware eingeführt wurde und diese hardware -nach einer übergangszeit von 2-3jahren- keinen support mehr für technik aus der mitte der 90er jahre bietet.



> Nee klar, da sollte man auf jeden Fall die Boardhersteller anmachen, und MS sowieso.



tjo - ich sag mal: win98 dürfte man auf solchen bords vermutlich problemlos installieren können. (d.h.: wenn die hersteller den kompatiblitäsmodus weggelassen haben, erkennts vielleicht die southbridge nicht, aber mit zusatzcontrollern gibts jedenfalls keine probleme  )
wenn das mit win xp nicht geht liegt die schuld wohl nicht ausschließlich bei intel..

bezüglich der bordhersteller mach ich noch gar keinen fertig, da der offizielle produktlunch noch immer aussteht und dementsprechend auch die bords an einer hand abzuzählen sind.


----------



## Nakir (12. Juli 2006)

Vielleicht gibts mit dem Kentsfield dann ja die ICH9 die ganz ohne den PCI-Bus auskommt.   

Ist irgendwie schade. Da entscheidet man sich dazu, mal wieder n Intel System zum Zocken zu kaufen weil endlich die CPUs besser sind, als die Gegenspieler von AMD, und dann sind aufeinmal die Mainboards von Intel nicht ausgereift im Gegensatz zu den nForce Platinen für AMD-Systeme


----------



## newester (12. Juli 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 12.07.2006 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 12.07.2006 20:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sagt du. 
Also muss ich davon ausgehen dass dem OEM-Markt mehr optische SATA-Laufwerke zur Verfügung stehen als dem Retail-Markt   
Und den Retail-Boards soll man dann die alte SB spendieren wohingegen die OEM-Boards mit neuer SB ausgestattet werden? Sehr sinnig, dem Selbstbauer und Enthusiast das Alte, dem Office-"Freak" das Neue. 

Ich bezweifle dass dem OEM-Markt viel mehr optische SATA-LW zur verfügung stehen. Die PC-Selbstbauer/Aufrüster hätten mit Sicherheit auch längst zu SATA-DVD-LW gegriffen wenn es bis vor kurzen nicht nur die teuren Plextor-LW gegeben hätte.


----------



## Nakir (12. Juli 2006)

newester am 12.07.2006 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bezweifle dass dem OEM-Markt viel mehr optische SATA-LW zur verfügung stehen. Die PC-Selbstbauer/Aufrüster hätten mit Sicherheit auch längst zu SATA-DVD-LW gegriffen wenn es bis vor kurzen nicht nur die teuren Plextor-LW gegeben hätte.


Momentan gibts afaikja kein einziges reines DVD-LW. Nur den ein oder anderen DVD-Brenner mit SATA-Schnittstelle.
Aber im Grunde sollte es für die LW-Hersteller ein leichtes sein, zwischen die Steuerplatine und den eigentlichen Anschluss einen Adapter von IDE auf SATA zu löten. Hat man bei Festplatten am Anfang ja auch hinbekommen.
Wenn denen jetzt mal ein bisschen Feuer unterm Arsch gemacht wird, wird das net lange dauern bis es das ein oder andere SATA-DVD-LW gibt.
Hoff ich mal...


----------



## newester (13. Juli 2006)

Die ersten zwei P965-Boards sind (angeblich) verfügbar:

Abit AB9: http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a207788.html

Abit AB9 Pro: http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a207787.html

Allerdings scheint es nachwievor (Performance)-Probleme mit dem P965-Chipsatz zu geben, daher soll *Ende Juli *das C-2 Stepping des P965 erscheinen. http://www.hkepc.com/bbs/itnews.php?tid=627088

Ich habe sicherheitshalber mein ASUS mit P965 storniert, auf ein eventuelles fehlerbehaftetes C-1 Stepping hab ich kein Bock.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2006)

newester am 12.07.2006 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sagt du.
> Also muss ich davon ausgehen dass dem OEM-Markt mehr optische SATA-Laufwerke zur Verfügung stehen als dem Retail-Markt



wenn der oem markt will - klar.
oder glaubst du ernsthaft, firmen von der größe dells, hps, etc. kriegen keine laufwerke mit der schnittstelle, die SIE wollen?



> Und den Retail-Boards soll man dann die alte SB spendieren wohingegen die OEM-Boards mit neuer SB ausgestattet werden? Sehr sinnig, dem Selbstbauer und Enthusiast das Alte, dem Office-"Freak" das Neue.



siehe pci-e einführung: ehe zocker überhaupt über ne anschaffung in erwägung gezogen haben, waren nf5 für pci-e in office systemen schon weit verbreitet und wo anfangs die pci-e gf6 gelandet sind, kann man sich auch denken.
in selbstbauersystemen nur sehr eingeschränkt, das dauerte bis zur einführung von nf4.



> Ich bezweifle dass dem OEM-Markt viel mehr optische SATA-LW zur verfügung stehen. Die PC-Selbstbauer/Aufrüster hätten mit Sicherheit auch längst zu SATA-DVD-LW gegriffen wenn es bis vor kurzen nicht nur die teuren Plextor-LW gegeben hätte.



sicherlich.
aber es gab halt jahrelang keinen zwang, billige sata laufwerke anzubieten, nur plextor hat sich die kleine sonderserie teuer bezahlen lassen.
jetzt kommen dieses jahr die ersten bords, die zu anschaffung zwingen - und siehe da:
auf einmal haben viele hersteller nicht nur messe-prototypen sondern marktreife produkte und die preise fallen auf die hälfte..
erstere hatten sie auch schon anfang 2004.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2006)

newester am 13.07.2006 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Die ersten zwei P965-Boards sind (angeblich) verfügbar:
> 
> Abit AB9: http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a207788.html
> 
> Abit AB9 Pro: http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a207787.html



na das nenn ich mal n kreatives layout - festplattenanschlüsse zwischen den erweiterungsslots 



> Allerdings scheint es nachwievor (Performance)-Probleme mit dem P965-Chipsatz zu geben, daher soll *Ende Juli *das C-2 Stepping des P965 erscheinen. http://www.hkepc.com/bbs/itnews.php?tid=627088



hmm: les ich grad richtig - das problem ist, dass das ding die gleiche leistung wien 975x erreicht?
okay - für die hersteller wohl ein problem, da es den 975x markt schwächt aber aus anwendersicht eher positiv, oder?


----------



## newester (13. Juli 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 13.07.2006 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm: les ich grad richtig - das problem ist, dass das ding die gleiche leistung wien 975x erreicht?



Genau, das ist das Problem also dass Intel den Mund zu voll genommen hat.  

Naja ich wart mal lieber auf das C-2 Stepping, kann nicht schaden, wird seinen Grund und Berechtigung haben. 
Ausserdem bin ich was Intel Betrifft ein gebranntes Kind (945-Chipsatz-Boards für Yonah).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2006)

newester am 13.07.2006 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 13.07.2006 17:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



? 
aber der i975X sollte schneller sein als der i965 - wo liegt also, aus verbrauchersicht, das problem, wenn der i965 genauso schnell ist


----------



## Nakir (13. Juli 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 13.07.2006 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ?
> aber der i975X sollte schneller sein als der i965 - wo liegt also, aus verbrauchersicht, das problem, wenn der i965 genauso schnell ist


Nirgends. Aber für Intel könnte das Problem darin liegt, dass sie auf diese Weise ihre 975 Boards/Chips eher schlechter als besser loswerden würden.


Zumindest vermute ich, dass Newester darauf hinaus wollte.


----------



## newester (13. Juli 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 13.07.2006 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 13.07.2006 19:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee. Wer sagt das? Es ist zwar der größere Chipsatz für den High-End-Bereich (Crossfire), aber Intel hat selbst angekündigt dass der P965 schneller sein wird, vorallem aufgrund des neuen Memory-Controllers.


----------



## newester (13. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 13.07.2006 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Nirgends. Aber für Intel könnte das Problem darin liegt, dass sie auf diese Weise ihre 975 Boards/Chips eher schlechter als besser loswerden würden.



Die gehen weg wie warme Semmel, selbst für 230 Euro.


----------



## newester (13. Juli 2006)

doppelt sry...


----------



## Nakir (13. Juli 2006)

newester am 13.07.2006 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Die gehen weg wie warme Semmel, selbst für 230 Euro.
> 
> Da kriegt man ja nen X2 3800+ + OC-Board dafür.


Son bissel ärgerts mich mittlerweile schon, dass ich mich für ein C2D-System entschieden hab.
Was mich von nem AM2-System abhält? 1. die langsameren und teureren CPUs und dann, dass ich mir schon 2GB DDR2-667 RAM gekauft hab.



Naja, jetzt heißts wohl noch länger abwarten


----------



## IXS (13. Juli 2006)

Ich stehe hier echt vor einer Glaubenskrise .... Ich glaube nicht, dass mich "Conroe"-Mainboards zufrieden stimmen.
 

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?artno=GPEA46&showTechData=true

Es sind zu wenig PCI Slots vorhanden und PCIe Karten sind "noch nicht so" verbreitet....
Drei meiner PCI Karten benötige ich auf jeden Fall, aber die sind nicht gleichzeitig einsetzbar. Es sind zwar 3 Slots vorhanden, aber einer ist immer von der Grafikkarte platzmäßig gesperrt.


----------



## INU-ID (14. Juli 2006)

IXS am 13.07.2006 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Drei meiner PCI Karten benötige ich auf jeden Fall,



Darf ich fragen welche das sind?


----------



## IXS (14. Juli 2006)

INU-ID am 14.07.2006 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 13.07.2006 22:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Framegrabber
X-Fi
ISDN Karte (für Anrufmonitor)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2006)

newester am 13.07.2006 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee. Wer sagt das? Es ist zwar der größere Chipsatz für den High-End-Bereich (Crossfire), aber Intel hat selbst angekündigt dass der P965 schneller sein wird, vorallem aufgrund des neuen Memory-Controllers.



das war mir entgangen, zumal 925/955/975 schon seit langem mit beschleunigtem speichercontroller am start sind.
naja. mal präsentation abwarten. irgendwie find ichs auch merkwürdig, dass der i965 schneller als das flagschiff sein soll


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2006)

IXS am 13.07.2006 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stehe hier echt vor einer Glaubenskrise .... Ich glaube nicht, dass mich "Conroe"-Mainboards zufrieden stimmen.
> 
> 
> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?artno=GPEA46&showTechData=true
> ...



n problem quasi aller aktuellen bords - 3verschiedene schnittstellen und dicke grafikkarten ergeben bei max. 7 slots halt probleme..

aber wenn man n bissl sucht findet man z.b. das hier:

http://www.alternate.de/html/productDetails.html?artno=GPEG35


----------



## newester (14. Juli 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 14.07.2006 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 13.07.2006 21:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde das hier schon recht interessant: http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=2789&p=6
File Compression WinRAR


----------



## IXS (14. Juli 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 14.07.2006 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> n problem quasi aller aktuellen bords - 3verschiedene schnittstellen und dicke grafikkarten ergeben bei max. 7 slots halt probleme..
> 
> aber wenn man n bissl sucht findet man z.b. das hier:
> 
> http://www.alternate.de/html/productDetails.html?artno=GPEG35



Das Problem ist nur, dass ich eine natürliche Abneigung gegen Gigabyte Mainboards habe.
Früher oder später wird es sicherlich entsprechende Karten auf PCIe Basis geben, dann löst sich das Steckplatzproblem von selber.


----------



## newester (14. Juli 2006)

IXS am 14.07.2006 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist nur, dass ich eine natürliche Abneigung gegen Gigabyte Mainboards habe.



Das kenne ich ^^
Aber es ist auch nicht grundlos.


----------



## IXS (14. Juli 2006)

Ein bisschen Suche nach PCIe hat schonmal ein paar interessante Ergebnisse hervorgebracht..



http://www.golem.de/0607/46400.html


http://www.lifeview.com.tw/html/products/internal_tv/flytv_express_x1_mst_sta2.htm

http://www.computerbase.de/news/treiber/soundkarten/2006/maerz/cebit06_creative_x-fi_pcie/


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2006)

newester am 14.07.2006 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das hier schon recht interessant: http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=2789&p=6
> File Compression WinRAR



die haben das ganze falsch übertitelt - bei unterem ""compression"" steht was von "extract" und wie der text schon so richtig anmerkt 


> The decompression tests are generally more limited by storage system performance


könnte das z.b. auf die schnellere ich8 zurückzuführen sein.


zu gigabyte:
zugegeben, meins ist von anno99, aber ich hab sehr gute erfahrungen damit gemacht und nach meinen erlebnissen mit dem asus support -  - wird mein nächstes mit sehr großer wahrscheinlichkeit n gigabyte (oder n abit), wenn sich bis dahin keine andere marke hervortut.
(ausgenommen: asus p4gd1, wenn ich richtig billig dran komme, würd ichs damit nochmal versuchen)


----------



## xXmitchXx (15. Juli 2006)

is der conroe jetzt eigentlich gestern schon erschienen?
(war ja irgendwie die rede davon dat der soch schon am 14 kommen sollte)
...hab nämlich nix im netz gefunden?

lg xXmitchXx

ps:....ja ja, ich weiß dat ich einmal n am2 board suche und einmal n conroe...aber ich kann mich hier einfach (wie viele!) noch nicht entscheiden!


----------



## newester (15. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 15.07.2006 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> is der conroe jetzt eigentlich gestern schon erschienen?



Nee. K&M z.B. sagt sie bekommen die Core2 Duos am 07.08. rein. 
Auch amerikansiche Händler sprechen mittlerweile von der ersten August-Woche.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 15.07.2006 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> is der conroe jetzt eigentlich gestern schon erschienen?
> (war ja irgendwie die rede davon dat der soch schon am 14 kommen sollte)
> ...hab nämlich nix im netz gefunden?
> 
> ...



der lunch wurde afaik auf 27. verschoben, aber wenn man sich die seiten so anguckt, ist gerstern die nda ausgelaufen.


----------



## newester (15. Juli 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 15.07.2006 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> der lunch wurde afaik auf 27. verschoben, ...



Na hoffentlich gibts da was Leckeres ^^


----------



## xXmitchXx (15. Juli 2006)

so, wollte ma ne meinung zu diesen 2 brettern:

http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a207415.html

http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a207788.html

*vielen dank*

lg xXmitchXx


----------



## Nakir (16. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 15.07.2006 23:49 schrieb:
			
		

> so, wollte ma ne meinung zu diesen 2 brettern:
> 
> http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a207415.html
> 
> ...


Beide Boards wurden schon im Thread genannt 
Über die Boards kann man einfach nicht viel sagen. Es gibt bisher generell wenig Tests über den 965 Chipsatz. Somit kann man nicht mal sagen "965 Boards sind generell zu empfehlen"/"965 Boards sind alle schlecht".

Gegen das Abit spricht - wie ruyven schonmal sagte - dass der IDE-Anschluss zwischen den PCI und PCIe 1x Slots positioniert ist. Wirklich ein unglücklicher Platz.

Gegen das MSI spricht nichts und dafür nur der niedrige Preis. Mehr kann ich nicht drüber sagen.



Ich sags nochmal: Warte die Tests in den HW-Mags ab. Erst die werden die Frage klären können.


----------



## newester (16. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 16.07.2006 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Warte die Tests in den HW-Mags ab.



Oder bis ich das besagte ASUS P5B bekommen (am Montag kann mir der Händler sagen ob es sich um das C-2-Stepping handelt, wenn ja geht es am selben Tag noch raus) und meine Eindrücke schildere  
Allerdings hängt das dann aber davon ab wann der Core2 Duo lieferbar ist, denn ne aktuelle Netburst-CPU (als Überbrückung oder Test-CPU) käme mir nicht mal im Traum ins System (nicht mal geschenkt^^).

Edit: Oooops, hab gerade bemerkt dass du ja das Abit und nicht das ASUS meinst.   Naja vielleicht wäre das auch interessant.

Übrigens beim MSI kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das dass Board zum Übertakten taugt. Die Anfangs-BIOSe sind bei MSI oft verbuggt wie die Hölle (zumindest bei AMD-Boards).


----------



## xXmitchXx (16. Juli 2006)

mmm...gut, dann werd ich wohl noch n bisschen warten!
aber will halt echt ma langsam eins haben (oder "vorbestellen")!

bin mir halt noch net sicher ob ich nen 975 oder 965 nehmen soll!?

lg xXmitchXx


----------



## newester (16. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 16.07.2006 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> bin mir halt noch net sicher ob ich nen 975 oder 965 nehmen soll!?



Ja darüber hatte ich auch erst nachgedacht, allerdings bin ich mir nun sicher dass es auf keinen Fall ein 975 wird, aus einem einfachen Grund. Ich bezahle nicht 210 Euro für ein stinknormales Mobo (höchsten evtl. für ein Sockel 479-Board --> Merom).
Ein 965 reicht für ein bisschen testen und übertakten allemal.


----------



## xXmitchXx (17. Juli 2006)

newester am 16.07.2006 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> xXmitchXx am 16.07.2006 21:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dat stimmt!

...aber welches board wird in spielen die nase vorne haben, eher dat 975 oder dat 965?

lg xXmitchXx

ps: warten kann ganz schön schXXXXX sein!


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (17. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 17.07.2006 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 16.07.2006 22:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich würde mal auf NForce 5 warten,soll idese nix brigen werde ich persönlich 975x nehmen wegen 2 ide ports und guter ausstatung


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2006)

Raptor-Gaming am 17.07.2006 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> xXmitchXx am 17.07.2006 09:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ein ide-port  - oder keiner, wenn jemand 975 und ich8 kombiniert.
und nf4 hat für intel schon wenig gebracht außer ärger, nf5 für amd bringt nur hitze und nf5 für intel erweckt an mehreren stellen den eindruck, als wärs ne kombination aus nf4 north- und nf5amd southbridge..


----------



## INU-ID (17. Juli 2006)

Raptor-Gaming am 17.07.2006 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mal auf NForce 5 warten,


Ich nicht.   

Nvidia Chipsatz + Intel CPU = nix gut.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (17. Juli 2006)

was intel +nvidia nix gut.Wie komms du auf so was ??????


----------



## INU-ID (17. Juli 2006)

Raptor-Gaming am 17.07.2006 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> was intel +nvidia nix gut.Wie komms du auf so was ??????


Nennen wir es einfach Erfahrung...
Natürlich ist ein Nvidia-Chipsatz immer noch besser als einer von Sis oder Via, aber das Beste ist und bleibt ein Intel-Chipsatz.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (17. Juli 2006)

INU-ID am 17.07.2006 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 17.07.2006 17:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du redest so, als hättest an einem Tag alle Chipsätze durchprobiert und dann als Experte sagen kanns. Wieos kann das PCGH nicht bestätigen ???


----------



## INU-ID (17. Juli 2006)

Raptor-Gaming am 17.07.2006 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Du redest so, als hättest an einem Tag alle Chipsätze durchprobiert und dann als Experte sagen kanns. Wieos kann das PCGH nicht bestätigen ???


Kleines, beruhig dich mal etwas. Denk an dein Blutdruck.
Ich habe nicht gesagt das ich sie an einem Tag getestet habe.
Erfahrung sammelt man nicht an einem Tag sondern über Jahre.
Außerdem gibts in der weiten Welt noch mehr als nur die PCGH.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (17. Juli 2006)

INU-ID am 17.07.2006 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 17.07.2006 23:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL kleines, mit "es" wirs du deine Verwandete anreden ja. Ich bin ruhig und bleib das auch. Ich lese bloss soviel von deinen Einträgen im Forum und imma sehe ich deine arroganz . Merke mir nur das du veruschs kla zu machen das du es besser weisst. Ach ja, wenn du die Erfahrung über Jahre gesammlet hast, dann sag mir bitte wo du in den "jahren " NForce mit Intel Chip vergleichen has. ICh gehe davon aus dass beide für Intel bestimmt sind, wenn das so ist dann muss ich die leider sagen regelmäßiger PCGH Leser, dass NForce für Intel grad mal 3 /4 Jahr gibt


----------



## INU-ID (18. Juli 2006)

Raptor-Gaming am 17.07.2006 23:56 schrieb:
			
		

> LOL kleines, mit "es" wirs du deine Verwandete anreden


Schönen Gruß von denen.


> Ich lese bloss soviel von deinen Einträgen im Forum und imma sehe ich deine arroganz .


Danke für das Kompliment.  (freut mich das es dir aufgefallen ist)


> Merke mir nur das du veruschs kla zu machen das du es besser weisst.


Ich will hoffen das du das merkst. 


> Ach ja, wenn du die Erfahrung über Jahre gesammlet hast, dann sag mir bitte wo du in den "jahren " NForce mit Intel Chip vergleichen has. ICh gehe davon aus dass beide für Intel bestimmt sind, wenn das so ist dann muss ich die leider sagen regelmäßiger PCGH Leser, dass NForce für Intel grad mal 3 /4 Jahr gibt


Wenn ich die Tage Zeit habe werde ich dir meine Aussage so erklären das auch du sie verstehst. Im Moment fehlt mir dazu die Motivation. *g*

Küsschen.


----------



## K4jus (18. Juli 2006)

Da hat einer aber schlechte Laune und ne grauenhafte Rechtschreibung   

Intel Chips sind für Intel Chipsätze bekanntermaßen am besten (was auch mit logischem Denken jedem auffallen müsste  ), wobei nVidia Chipsätze sich in den letzten Jahren sehr zum Vorteil von AMD Systemen gemausert haben. 

Ich hab seit ungefähr 12 Jahren mit dem Medium "Computer" zu tun und habe wie INU schon einiges ausprobiert und kann von meiner Erfahrung her auch sagen, das ich bei einem Conroe System eher ein Mainboard mit Intel Chipsatz verwenden würde, als ein Mainboard mit einem anderen (egal, ob es dadurch 2% schneller wär).

Da ich mir in geraumer Zeit doch ein Conroe System holen möchte, warte ich noch auf einen ausgefeilten Chipsatz von Intel auf einem schicken ASUS Board

PS: Ich bevorzuge ASUS, andere haben halt ne andere Meinung und finden ASUS nicht gut...deren Meinung akzeptier ich aber auch. Ist schließlich Erfahrungssache  Also bitte auf dem Boden bleiben.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (18. Juli 2006)

K4jus am 18.07.2006 00:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat einer aber schlechte Laune und ne grauenhafte Rechtschreibung
> 
> Intel Chips sind für Intel Chipsätze bekanntermaßen am besten (was auch mit logischem Denken jedem auffallen müsste  ), wobei nVidia Chipsätze sich in den letzten Jahren sehr zum Vorteil von AMD Systemen gemausert haben.
> 
> ...





Wieso nicht? Was ist daran verkehrt ein NForce 5 Board zu nehmen.Laut Nvidia sollen die ganz gut sein, daher stehe ich zu meien Wort und sage man soll lieber erst abwarten,anstaat sich gleich Mainboard zu kaufen und dannach Fluchen, weil sie irgendwie net gut genug ist.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (18. Juli 2006)

INU-ID am 18.07.2006 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 17.07.2006 23:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du bis der erste Idiot,der zugibt er sei arrogant.Egal sei stolz drauf


----------



## INU-ID (18. Juli 2006)

Raptor-Gaming am 18.07.2006 00:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bis der erste Idiot


Zügel mal etwas deine Ausdrucksweise.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (18. Juli 2006)

INU-ID am 18.07.2006 00:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 18.07.2006 00:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tja solltest du auch mal tun.Lese doch du wars der jenige der mich angemacht hat, dann beklag dich net, dass du jetzt was zurück kriegs


----------



## INU-ID (18. Juli 2006)

Raptor-Gaming am 18.07.2006 00:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja solltest du auch mal tun.Lese doch du wars der jenige der mich angemacht hat, dann beklag dich net, dass du jetzt was zurück kriegs



Ich habe dich mit keinem Wort beleidigt.
Und jetzt mal back to Topic.
Wenn du noch was klären möchtest nutze bitte die O-Mail Funktion.


----------



## Bj0ern (18. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich würde empfehlen erstmal abzuwarten bis die Conroes auf den Markt kommen. Ich hoffe das passende Boards dann im August auf vielen Seiten getestet werden. Wer die Hardware jtzt unbedingt haben will sollte wohl zum Intel "Bad Axe" Rev. 304 greifen. Das wurde schon von einigen Sites in Verbindung mit C2D CPUs getestet und überall hat es sehr gut abgeschnitten. Dafür ist der Preis aber auch relativ happig. 
Oh Pizza steht an! Ich melde mich später nochmal!

Greetz


----------



## IXS (18. Juli 2006)

Bj0ern am 18.07.2006 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich würde empfehlen erstmal abzuwarten bis die Conroes auf den Markt kommen.



Genau. Trotzdem werde ich mal das ASUS P5B im Auge behalten.
Den ersten Schritt zur Umrüstung habe ich heute gemacht, indem ich mir einen S-ATA Brenner  zugelegt habe, womit die Laufwerksanschlüsse kein Problem mehr darstellen.
Es wird echt Zeit, dass die X-FI auf PCIe Basis in den Handel kommt.   
Dann wird umgerüstet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2006)

Raptor-Gaming am 18.07.2006 00:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso nicht? Was ist daran verkehrt ein NForce 5 Board zu nehmen.Laut Nvidia sollen die ganz gut sein, daher stehe ich zu meien Wort und sage man soll lieber erst abwarten,anstaat sich gleich Mainboard zu kaufen und dannach Fluchen, weil sie irgendwie net gut genug ist.



sagen wir mal...:
nvidia hat das auch schon beim letzten mal erzählt und lag damit definitiv falsch, die anschließenden versuche nvidias, daran was zu ändern, lassen sich an einer hand abzählen und wenn man sich anguckt, wieviele bugs nividia selbst auf den amd-plattformen, mit denen man jahrelange erfahrung hat, per treiber nachträglich ausbessern muss (z.t. nicht mal kann), dann stellt sich einfach die frage, ob die 0,5-1% mehr leistung, die z.t. gemessen werden (und die auch auf nen "zufällig" 1-2mhz zu hohen fsb zurückzuführen sein können) es wirklich wert sind, diesen potentiellen ärger zu risikieren (der in tests i.d.r. nicht auffällt, da da meist recht einfache hardwarekonfigurationen zum einsatz kommen und ohnehin nicht längere zeit an den systemen gearbeitet wird)


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (18. Juli 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 18.07.2006 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 18.07.2006 00:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok kann sein,aber wie erklärs du dir, dass NForce Chip für Intel bei PCGH immer vorne liegt? Ich glaube nicht,dasss wenn er so unkomptibel und istabil sein würde,würde er dann Platz 4 oder so haben?


----------



## INU-ID (18. Juli 2006)

Raptor-Gaming am 18.07.2006 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok kann sein,aber wie erklärs du dir, dass NForce Chip für Intel bei PCGH immer vorne liegt? Ich glaube nicht,dasss wenn er so unkomptibel und istabil sein würde,würde er dann Platz 4 oder so haben?



Denk doch mal nach...

Intel fertigt quasi seit "Urzeiten" Chipsätze für ihre eigenen CPUs.
Nvidia erst, wie du weiter oben selbst angemerkt hast, seit "einigen Monaten".
Nvidias Intel-Edition hatte (hat?) zb. Probleme mit Sat-Karten usw.
Intel nicht. Auch lag Intel was die Features angeht quasi schon immer vorne. (Matrix-RAID usw)

Ich habe seit Ende 2004 / Anfang 2005 mehrere Mobos mit NF4 für AMD - bis heute läuft deren Chipsatztreiber nicht 100%ig. Sobald man das Network-Managment installiert gibts Probleme mit Downloads, bei hoher Netzwerkauslastung stürzt sogar das OS ab - selbst heute noch.

Ebenfalls habe ich schon sehr lange Intel-Systeme, zb. auf Basis des Sockel 775 mit zb. Intel 915 Chipsatz. In ca. 12 Monaten ist mir dieses Intel-System nicht einmal abgeschmiert. Ich mußte auf der Intel-Plattform auch keinen Chipsatztreiber installieren - auf meinem NF4 Mobo schon min. 5 mal.

Und wenn Nvidia mit AMD, wo sie schon seit Jahren (seit NF1) Chipsätze produzieren, es nicht schafft ordentliche Treiber zu programmieren, wie soll es dann erst auf einem Intel-System mit NF-Chipsatz aussehen?

Es sagt ja keiner das Nvidia für Intel Schrott ist, aber ein Intel-Chipsatz ist für Intel-CPUs einfach die bessere Wahl.

Und das wird dir jeder sagen der sich seit 10-20 Jahren damit beschäftig.
Kauf dir ab und zu mal die ct, die PCGH ist nicht das einzige/beste Magazin was sich mit Hardware beschäftig...


----------



## newester (19. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 17.07.2006 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 16.07.2006 22:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So, habe heute das ASUS P5B (P965-Chipsatz) geliefert bekommen. Die Aussattung (Zubehör) ist bissl mager ausgefallen, aber ein IDE-Port ist schon mal dabei   . Leider kann ich das Board nicht testen, da ich keinen Pentium/Celeron besitze und auch nicht vorhabe mir einen zu kaufen, also heißt es jetzt abwarten bis der Core2 Duo sich manifestiert.  
Ein bisschen enttäuschend ist dieser Vorabtest der Deluxe-Version (im Vergleich zum i975X) ausgefallen: http://www.hardware.fr/articles/633-2/express-core-2-duo-p965-vs-i975x.html
Ich hoffe der Performancerückstande liegt nur an der frühen BIOS-Version und nicht an dem angeblich fehlerhaften C1-Stepping (welches momentan das einzige im Umlauf befindliche ist, auch mein Board kann somit nur C1 sein).
Hier noch ein Bild vom Board: http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/6567/dsc04273mj2.jpg
und vom Zubehör: http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/3593/dsc04277gb4.jpg

Zum Abit AB9 (P965) gibt es bereits erste Eindrücke eines Users in HWluxx-Forum. Das erste BIOS ist noch sehr bescheiden, kein RAM-Teiler (OCing somit nur mit High-End-Speicher möglich) vorhanden, keine RAM-Timings einstellbar   Allerdings funzt zumindest das Windows-Booten/-installieren vom IDE-DVD-LW aus.


----------



## Nakir (19. Juli 2006)

newester am 19.07.2006 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> (welches momentan das einzige im Umlauf befindliche ist, auch mein Board kann somit nur C1 sein).


Ich dachte du wolltest nur eins mit C2-Stepping?  :-o


----------



## newester (19. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 19.07.2006 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 19.07.2006 13:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo es gibt blos bisher keins, das neu Chipsatz-Stepping wird erst Ende Juli an die Board-Partnet geschickt. Bis die ersten Boards mit C2 Stepping den Markt/User erreichen kann es Ende August, wenn nicht sogar September werden...


----------



## Nakir (19. Juli 2006)

newester am 19.07.2006 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis die ersten Boards mit C2 Stepping den Markt/User erreichen kann es Ende August, wenn nicht sogar September werden...


----------



## INU-ID (19. Juli 2006)

HAHA *räusper*

*sein_C2D-Killerboard_streichel*


----------



## newester (19. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 19.07.2006 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 19.07.2006 14:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Bis die ersten Boards mit C2 Stepping den Markt/User erreichen kann es Ende August, wenn nicht sogar September werden...



Ach, es gibt doch noch schöne Via / ATI / i945-Boards ab 50 Euro, da muss man ein bisschen flexibel sein oder der Geldbeutel *auf i975X guck*


----------



## xXmitchXx (19. Juli 2006)

doofe frage:

was heisst dieses "C2 Stepping" eigentlich genau?
 

lg xXmitchXx


----------



## newester (20. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 19.07.2006 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> doofe frage:
> 
> was heisst dieses "C2 Stepping" eigentlich genau?
> 
> ...



Naja das 2te Stepping des Chipsatzes eben. Es ist überarbeitet im Vergleich zum ersten Stepping (C1), allerdings weiß wohl keiner was.


----------



## xXmitchXx (21. Juli 2006)

newester am 20.07.2006 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> xXmitchXx am 19.07.2006 21:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aha! DANKE!

...und woher weiss ich welches ich bekommen hab(/werde)? steht es drauf oder wie?

lg xXmitchXx


----------



## Nakir (21. Juli 2006)

newester am 20.07.2006 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings weiß wohl keiner was.


*Hust*
ftp://download.intel.com/design/chipsets/specupdt/31305401.pdf


----------



## Ceego (21. Juli 2006)

musst du CPUz istallieren, da stehts drin.

Die C2 Stepping Chipsätze werden wahrscheinlich ende august an dier mainboard-hersteller ausgeliefert. man geht davon aus dass ende september anfang oktober die ersten boards mit c2 stepping zu kaufen sein werden.


EDIT:
das Abit AB9/AB9 Pro untersützt mit dem aktuellen Bios keine Core 2 Duos (sprich keine CPUs stepping 5 oder höher - die engeneering samples des conroe sind stepping 5).
beim asus P5B ist das glaube ich das gleiche.
d.h.: es ist erst mal ein bios-update nötig, damit ein conroe drauf laufen wird.
klingt komisch ist aber so. hat ein Abit mitarbeiter bestätigt (bzgl. des AB9, bei asus solls auch nicht gehen, ich weiß aber nix von einer offiziellen stellungnahme).
dank des guten abit-supports wird abit das ganze so handhaben, dass board-besitzer ohne 2. cpu zum flashen eine mail an abit mit der seriennummer des boards schicken können, und abit schickt diesen leuten dann einen neuen bios-chip mit aktuellem bios drauf zu. kostenlos versteht sich. möglich ist das ganze 1 monat lang nach erscheinen des neuen Bios (niemand weiß wann es kommt, 2 wochen oder so vielleicht).

außerdem gibts jede menge probleme mit speicher-unterstützung, recht schlechts sieht es bisher aus mit MDT speicher, da wurde noch kein 1GB riegel zum laufen gebracht (die ddr667 mit 512MB laufen (single-sided), aber nur auf ddr 533. kann sein dass das am bios liegt, muss man eben abwarten wwelche bugs der neue beseitigt.
laut abit wurde die AB9 serie mit corsair und OCZ speicher getestet, da gabs zumindest bei ABIT selbst keine probleme. angeblich...


----------



## xXmitchXx (22. Juli 2006)

Ceego am 21.07.2006 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> musst du CPUz istallieren, da stehts drin.
> 
> Die C2 Stepping Chipsätze werden wahrscheinlich ende august an dier mainboard-hersteller ausgeliefert. man geht davon aus dass ende september anfang oktober die ersten boards mit c2 stepping zu kaufen sein werden.
> 
> ...



hey super!
...danke für die infos!

also is es wohl noch nicht so ratsam sich jetzt schonmal dat board zu bestellen wa? wollte mir nämlich auch (zu 75 dat abit ab9 (wahrscheinlich OHNE pro) holen...aber wenn ich dann erst wieder da rumwursteln muss bis alles läuft, warte ich lieber noch ne woche (...oder 2...oder 3) länger!

lg xXmitchXx


----------



## newester (22. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 22.07.2006 04:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ..., warte ich lieber noch ne woche (...oder 2...oder 3) länger!



So langsam glaube ich dass nicht mal 3 Wochen reichen...

Was man bisher so liest, gibt es ja kein einziges P965-Board das zufriedenstellend und ohne Fehler läuft (im HWluxx-Forum wird schon gescherzt "Intel auf Via-Niveau"). Ich fasse mal zusammen.

Abit AB9 (Pro): 
- erkennt und läuft nicht mit Conroes ab Stepping 5 (finale Retail Conroes werden afaik sogar im Stepping 6 ausgeliefert), neues BIOS wird benötigt, ist aber noch nicht verfügbar
- User (HWLuxx) berichtet davon dass Windows nicht installiert werden kann, 4 HDDs + 2 DVD-Roms durchgetestet 
- User (HWluxx) berichten dass das Board mit 2 x 1GB DDR2 667 RAM nicht läuft (betrifft warscheinlich Double Sided Module), Problem soll auch mit nächstem BIOS gelöst werden
- Keine RAM-Timings einstellbar und kein RAM-Teiler vorhanden, somit OCing sehr eingeschränkt, wird lt. Abit per neuem BIOS nachgereicht 

ASUS P5B (Deluxe):
- Temperatur-Bug?, User berichten von stark überhöhten Temperaturen bereits unter Leerlauf, trotz Wasserkühlung über 50° C
- ASUS Support empfiehlt beim Händler zu reklamieren und Kauf ggf. zu andeln    
-Performance-Einbrüche (Preview) gegenüber dem i975X Chipssatz obwohl das Gegenteil (lt. Intel) erwartet wird 

Andere P965-Boards sind momentan kaum oder gar nicht erhältlich, somit bleibt nur das Ausweichen auf Boards mit i975X-Chipsatz (ab ca. 200 Euro).
Allerdings gibt es auch da Problem und man muss selbst hier Kompromisse eingehen.

ASUS P5W-DH Deluxe:
- Boards werden teilweise mit alten BIOS-Versionen ausgeliefert die zwar alte Conroes ES erkennen, allerdings keine neuen Steppings oder finale Retail Conroes erkennen. Pentium/Celeron zum Flashen nötig!
- lange Bugliste, allerdings auch schon viele Problem-Lösungen vorhanden, zu finden im entsprechenden Mobo-Thread bei HWluxx: http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=236741

DFI Infinity 975X/G:
- bietet im Vergleich zu den Konkurrenz-Boards für den Preis verhältnismäßig wenig (Ausstattung, etc.), OC-Potenzial ist ebenfalls geringer. 

Intel D975XBX "Bad Axe":
- ATM das beste Conroe-Board, gute Ausstattung, stabil, hohes OC-Potenzial, dafür schlecht verfügbar und unverschämt teuer. 
Preise (Retail) beginnen (Shops mit Verfügbarkeit) bei 230 Euro, will man mit der Revision (304) auf Nummer sicher gehen 250 Euro aufwärts.  

Alles in allem ist es doch recht ernüchternd wenn man plant ein Conroe-System aufzubauen und die Freude/Euphorie wird durch die Board-Situation etwas gedämpft. Auch die bereits offizielle Ankündigung eines neuen Steppings (C2) des P965-Chipsatzes hinterlässt einen faden Beigeschmack. Momentan ist bei der Board-Frage abwarten wohl das vernünftigste.


----------



## INU-ID (22. Juli 2006)

newester am 22.07.2006 07:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Intel D975XBX "Bad Axe":
> - ATM das beste Conroe-Board, gute Ausstattung, stabil, hohes OC-Potenzial, dafür schlecht verfügbar und unverschämt teuer.
> Preise (Retail) beginnen (Shops mit Verfügbarkeit) bei 230 Euro, will man mit der Revision (304) auf Nummer sicher gehen 250 Euro aufwärts.



Wer bischen die Augen aufmacht kann das Board "schon" für 200€ bekommen...


----------



## Ceego (22. Juli 2006)

@newster: schöne zusammenfassung.

die gigabyte p965 boards sind schon von einigen usern bestellt, allerdings erwarte ich da auch nichts besonderes.
ich denke die haben die gleichen probleme.

warten...
bis die c2-steppings (und dann wahrscheinlich auch mit conroe-support-bios   ) verfügbar sein werden vergehen schon mehr als 3 wochen... ich denke mal mitte september.

sehr euch auch mal die links an.

http://intel.pcnalert.com/content/eo...N106486-00.pdf

ftp://download.intel.com/design/chip...s/31320701.pdf

im ersten steht, wann intel das zeug an die hersteller liefern kann und wird (soweit sagen mir das zumindest meine beschränkten englisch-kentnisse), und im zweiten einiges zum p965 selbst.
man ziehe sich z.b. mal seite 13 unten rein...
ich bin zwar nicht aus allems chlau geworden, hört sich aber irgendwie scheiße an, so viele beschränkungen.

der ABIT support sagte, dass bei ihnen die getesteten Cosrair und OCZ speicher alle problemlos liefen.
was ich aber nicht weiß ist welche speicher genau getestet wurden. also ob sich beim testen an die spezifikationen des p965 gehalten wurde oder alle möglichen module getestet wurden.
ebenfalls hat abit von MDT speichermodule geordert um diese testen zu können und evtl eine unterstützung ins neue bios eingebracht wird.
wann und wie und ob und überhaupt kann aber noch gar nicht sagen.

das C1-stepping ist gar nicht so schlecht, vielleicht qwird das c2-stepping um paar prozent besser, aber das wäre mir egal.
hauptsache der speicher-dreck lässt sich mit dem neuen BIOS beheben und eine gute Conroe-unterstützung ist dabei!
und wenn möglich will da nicht mehr zumflashen (hab keine ersatz-cpu) oder nen neuen bios-stein einbauen...

gruß

ceego


----------



## newester (22. Juli 2006)

INU-ID am 22.07.2006 10:00 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 22.07.2006 07:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Geheim-Tipp wäre doch dann nicht verkehrt für Interessenten hier.

Meine Quellen sagen (wobei der 2te Link jeweils nicht garantiert dass es die Rev. 304 ist) 

Retail Boards: http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a205394.html
+ http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a177408.html

Bulk Boards (was nicht jedermans Sache ist, aufgrund der limitierten 12-monatigen Garantie und der fehlenden OVP): http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a205395.html +  http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a177407.html   mit der Verfügbarkeits happerts aber (wie schon erwähnt)


----------



## Nakir (22. Juli 2006)

Weiß jemand zufällig, welcher Shop das MSI 975X Board in der Rev. 2.B verkauft?
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a191771.html


----------



## INU-ID (22. Juli 2006)

newester am 22.07.2006 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Geheim-Tipp wäre doch dann nicht verkehrt für Interessenten hier.


Ich weiß nicht wie geheim der Tip wäre, würde ich ihn hier im Forum posten. 
Aber wie gesagt - wer die Äuglein aufmacht...
((( ich rede übrigens von der sofort verfügbaren Retail-Version mit der korrekten Rev. )))



> Bulk Boards (was nicht jedermans Sache ist, aufgrund der limitierten 12-monatigen Garantie und der fehlenden OVP):


Wer hat dir den Käse mit den 12 Monaten erzählt???
Auf Bulk gibts genau so lange Garantie wie auf Retail.

_Retail und Bulk Produkte unterscheiden sich hauptsächlich durch den Lieferumfang. Das Produkt selbst ist in der Regel genau das gleiche. Der Lieferumfang bei Retail Produkten ist meist umfangreicher, dafür sind diese auch teurer. Retail Produkte sind meist in einer bunten Verkaufsverpackung. Bei Retail Grafikkarten werden z.B. manchmal noch Spiele mitgeliefert, die bei der Bulk Version nicht enthalten sind. Wenn man die Extras nicht braucht, ist die Bulk Version meist die günstigere Wahl._

Aber wahrscheinlich hast du "Refurbished" gemeint...


----------



## newester (22. Juli 2006)

INU-ID am 22.07.2006 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 22.07.2006 17:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So ich hab nochmal das HWluxx-Forum durchkämmt, hab alle möglichen Preissuchmaschinen gecheckt, gegooglet, ebay ... nix zu finden!

Hmm, ich kanns irgendwie nicht glauben, die Retail-Versionen beginnen in den allerbilligsten Shops (nicht verfügbar) bei 222,- Euro. 
Das muss schon ein echt heisser Geheim-Tipp sein, jemand der das Board im Vergleich zu allen Shops um über 20 Euro (theoretisch) günstiger anbietet/verkauft und dann noch auf Lager hat. 
Das spricht aber auch dafür dass es mit bissl "Äuglein aufmachen" nicht getan ist   





> > Bulk Boards (was nicht jedermans Sache ist, aufgrund der limitierten 12-monatigen Garantie und der fehlenden OVP):
> 
> 
> Wer hat dir den Käse mit den 12 Monaten erzählt???
> Auf Bulk gibts genau so lange Garantie wie auf Retail.



Ich meine das nicht allgemein, sondern ausschließlich auf die Intel-Bulk-Boards bezogen. Wenn das aber nicht stimmen sollte, verzapfen Geizhals.at da nen ganz schönen Mist.




> _Retail und Bulk Produkte unterscheiden sich hauptsächlich durch den Lieferumfang. Das Produkt selbst ist in der Regel genau das gleiche. Der Lieferumfang bei Retail Produkten ist meist umfangreicher, dafür sind diese auch teurer. Retail Produkte sind meist in einer bunten Verkaufsverpackung. Bei Retail Grafikkarten werden z.B. manchmal noch Spiele mitgeliefert, die bei der Bulk Version nicht enthalten sind. Wenn man die Extras nicht braucht, ist die Bulk Version meist die günstigere Wahl._



Die Definition kenne ich auch


----------



## xXmitchXx (23. Juli 2006)

aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh...ich weiss langsam echt gar net mehr weiter mit der "motherboard"-frage!

kann mir vielleicht jemand noch eine gute internet eite nennen in der ich mich ma nach nen paar guten boards oder tests umsehen kann?
man findet ja bei google schon allerhand...aber welche seite davon seriös ist weiss ich leider nicht!

lg xXmitchXx

ps: für jegliche motherboard empfehlungen bin ich IMMER dankbar!


----------



## INU-ID (23. Juli 2006)

newester am 22.07.2006 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Das spricht aber auch dafür dass es mit bissl "Äuglein aufmachen" nicht getan ist


*g*

Was wäre dir eine genauere Angabe den wert? 
((( einen geb ich noch kostenlos: nicht alles ist so wie es scheint. )))



> Ich meine das nicht allgemein, sondern ausschließlich auf die Intel-Bulk-Boards bezogen. Wenn das aber nicht stimmen sollte, verzapfen Geizhals.at da nen ganz schönen Mist.


Axo. Ich habs jetzt auch gelesen (in roter Schrift).
Es bleiben ja noch die 24 Monate Händler-Gewährleistung - oder man sucht sich einen Händler der 24 Monate Garantie drauf gibt.


----------



## IXS (23. Juli 2006)

INU-ID am 22.07.2006 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 22.07.2006 17:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wahrscheinlich verwechselt hier jemand *B*ulk mit "B"-Ware. 
B-Ware ist nämlich günstiger zu haben, weil die Garantie auf 12 Monate reduziert ist.


----------



## newester (23. Juli 2006)

IXS am 23.07.2006 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich verwechselt hier jemand *B*ulk mit "B"-Ware.



Nö, siehe Geizhals.at


----------



## newester (23. Juli 2006)

INU-ID am 23.07.2006 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 22.07.2006 19:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir persönlich nichts, da ich eh keine 200 Euro für ein gewöhnliches Board ausgebe.   Dachte da nur ans Allgemeinwohl bzw. würde ich mich gerne persönlich davon überzeugen, weil ich es kaum glauben (also günstiger Preis + Rev .304 + verfügbar) kann.

Die meisten User müssen somit wohl doch 230 bzw. 250 Euro hinlegen.


----------



## xXmitchXx (23. Juli 2006)

newester schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten User müssen somit wohl doch 230 bzw. 250 Euro hinlegen.



gibt´s denn da nix gescheites im 100€ segment?


----------



## newester (23. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 23.07.2006 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> newester schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt darauf an wie man "gescheit" definiert/sieht.
Wenn du damit ein leistungsfähiges Board mit Intel-Chipsatz meinst, das gute(s) OC-Eigenschaften/Potenzial und gute (eigentlich Standard)-Ausstattung besitzt (Stabilität setzte ich dreist wie ich bin einfach mal voraus), lautet die Antwort nein. 
Viele wären schon glücklich wenn es im 150,- Euro Segment was gäbe. 

BTW: Hab grade erfahren, dass mein ASUS P5B mit ausgeliefertem BIOS auch keine Conroes mit Stepping 6 (also finale Retail-Conroes) erkennt. Board geht somit zum Händler zurück.


----------



## Nakir (23. Juli 2006)

newester am 23.07.2006 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Hab grade erfahren, dass mein ASUS P5B auch keine Conroes mit Stepping 6 (also finale Retail-Conroes) erkennt. Board geht somit zum Händler zurück.


Abit ist so kulant, dass man sich von denen kostenlos einen neuen BIOS-Baustein zuschicken lassen kann, womit dann auch die neueren Conroes unterstützt werden.


Mich interessiert das Abit mit 965-Chipsatz schon, dass hat aber son verkrüppeltes Layout


----------



## newester (23. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 23.07.2006 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 23.07.2006 19:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Abit ist auch keine "Diva" der die Allüren zu Kopf gestiegen sind   
Wie "kulant" ASUS bei Problemen mit dem Board ist, kannste im P5B-Thread (HWluxx) nachlesen. 
--> Man soll beim Händler reklamieren oder den Kauf wandeln. 
Und so bescheurt, dass ich mir jetzt ne Netburst CPU zwecks Flashen hole, bin ich nicht. Vorallem gäbe es noch nicht mal ein neues BIOS


----------



## Nakir (23. Juli 2006)

newester am 23.07.2006 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> --> Man soll beim Händler reklamieren oder den Kauf wandeln.
> Und so bescheurt, dass ich mir jetzt ne Netburst CPU zwecks Flashen hole, bin ich nicht. Vorallem gäbe es noch nicht mal ein neues BIOS


Beim Abit gibts noch n anderes Problem:
Das macht anscheind ziemliche zicken mit MDT RAM. Und genau den hab ich mir schon gekauft  



Ich glaub ich schick die Graka wieder zurück, storniere den E6400 und warte doch noch ne Weile   
Oder ich schwenk doch auf ein AMD 64 System um, wegen den besseren/stabileren/ausgereifteren Mobos...


----------



## newester (23. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 23.07.2006 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 23.07.2006 19:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, darauf kommt es jetzt auch nicht mehr an    



> Ich glaub ich schick die Graka wieder zurück, ...


Ich hab dir ja gesagt, dass deine X1900XT herumliegen wird.   



> Oder ich schwenk doch auf ein AMD 64 System um, wegen den besseren/stabileren/ausgereifteren Mobos...



  ... günstigeren hast du vergessen.

Mir kommt demnächst eh ein kleiner X2 EE mit XPress3200/SB600-Board (weil deutlich stromsparender als nForce570/590) ins System. Dann wollen wir doch mal sehen wie es mit dem Stromverbrauch aussieht im Vergleich zum meinem Yonah-System. Ich erwarte einen ähnlichen Verbrauch (bei default-Takt), allerdings kann ich dann endlich wieder CLOCKEN!


----------



## Nakir (23. Juli 2006)

newester am 23.07.2006 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab dir ja gesagt, dass dein X1900XT herumliegen wird.


Wer hätte denn zu der Zeit gedacht, dass es Ende August werden kann, bis augereifte und nicht überteuerte Intel-Boards rauskommen?

Aber ich überleg mir das grad wirklich. CPU stornieren, Graka gleich wieder zurück schicken, und sich evtl. ne X850XT für den Übergang kaufen (sollte dann locker 2 Monate reichen), und dann nochmal versuchen ein Intel-System zum Zocken aufzubauen.


> ... günstigeren hast du vergessen.


Naja, für n X2 64 System bräuchte man dann evtl. DDR2-800 RAM.
Wobei ich glaube ich dem letzt Benches gesehen hab, bei dem es fast keinen Unterschied zwischen DDR2-667 und 800 gibt. :-o



> allerdings kann ich dann endlich wieder CLOCKEN!


Warum immer diese dämlichen Anglizismen? Takten ist net mal länger als "clocken" und hört sich nur  1/4 so schwul an.


----------



## newester (23. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 23.07.2006 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 23.07.2006 19:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast die CPUs vergessen... da rechne ich schon länger mit August als Liefertermin. Das mit den Boards hab ich irgendwie auch im Urin gehabt.   


> > ... günstigeren hast du vergessen.
> 
> 
> Naja, für n X2 64 System bräuchte man dann evtl. DDR2-800 RAM.
> Wobei ich glaube ich dem letzt Benches gesehen hab, bei dem es fast keinen Unterschied zwischen DDR2-667 und 800 gibt. :-o



Ich glaube es waren 1,2% Leistungsunterschied insgesamt. Ich teste zumindest erstmal mit meinen 667er Riegel bevor ich überstürzt zu teuren 800er / 2 GB-Kits greife. Momentan ist in jeder Hinsicht abwarten und beobachten angesagt. 


> > allerdings kann ich dann endlich wieder CLOCKEN!
> 
> 
> Warum immer diese dämlichen Anglizismen? Takten ist net mal länger als "clocken" und hört sich nur ~1/4 so schwul an.


Anglizismen sind ja noch ok, aber in einem deutschen Satz plötzlich mit einem englischen Wort zu kommen, dass auf deutsch auch noch eine andere Bedeutung hat ist wirklich "gay"


----------



## INU-ID (23. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 23.07.2006 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum immer diese dämlichen Anglizismen? Takten ist net mal länger als "clocken" und hört sich nur  1/4 so schwul an.


Hört sich beides schwul an - schließlich ist der Betrieb mit Standardtakt auch nur durch "Takten" möglich.

Was spricht gegen "übertakten"?

Schreibfaules Gesindel... (afaik, imo/imho, dito usw   )

btw: wenn ich mich recht entsinne waren AM2 Systeme mit DDR667 langsamer als 939 Systeme - erst mit DDR800 hat sich dies geändert.


btw2: ist von newester, IXS oder ruyven_macaran mittlerweile einer im Hasen-Gayclub?


----------



## Nakir (23. Juli 2006)

INU-ID am 23.07.2006 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Schreibfaules Gesindel... (afaik, imo/imho, dito usw   )
> 
> * btw: *


Selber Schreibfaul 




> btw2: ist von newester, IXS oder ruyven_macaran mittlerweile einer im Hasen-Gayclub?


Nee, IXS mag ich auch net so und ruyven ist ja net mal im GuW-Forum, wie will der denn jemans was sinnfreies schreiben.
Tja zu guter letzte: Newester hat sich net mehr gemeldet


----------



## IXS (23. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 23.07.2006 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> > btw2: ist von newester, IXS oder ruyven_macaran mittlerweile einer im Hasen-*Gay*club?
> 
> 
> Nee, *IXS mag ich auch net so* und ruyven ist ja net mal im GuW-Forum, wie will der denn jemans was sinnfreies schreiben.
> Tja zu guter letzte: Newester hat sich net mehr gemeldet




Puh... Da bin ich ja erleichtert


----------



## Nakir (23. Juli 2006)

IXS am 23.07.2006 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Puh... Da bin ich ja erleichtert


Tja... wer es sich herausnimmt mich zu korrigieren...  



@Inu: Ey! Gay ist der Club schonmal gar net! dumbi und Ex2treamiousU sind z.B. auch drinne...  
obwohl...*nachdenk*...  ach ne hast doch recht. 
ABER: wir haben sogar ein weibl.(!) Hasenluder (ist zwar erst 13 oder 14), aber für KoP reicht das z.B..
Hmm... mit dem Argument könnte ich Herbboy in den Club bekommen.


----------



## newester (23. Juli 2006)

INU-ID am 23.07.2006 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> btw: wenn ich mich recht entsinne waren AM2 Systeme mit DDR667 langsamer als 939 Systeme - erst mit DDR800 hat sich dies geändert.



Weiß das auch nicht mehr genau, können auch die Previews (lol, rofl schon wieder Angli) gewesen sein, wo das rauskam.
Aber wenn durchschnittlich 1% im Vergleich zu DDR 800 verloren geht, egal. Ich bin sowieso davon überzeugt, dass mein Corsair 800Mhz schafft, da in einem THG-Test sämtliche DDR2 667 Module auf über 800Mhz gekommen sind, selbst die MDTs.


----------



## Nakir (23. Juli 2006)

newester am 23.07.2006 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> selbst die MDTs.


Aber es ist z.B. doof, dass die MDTs auf dem Abit Bord grad so ~533Mhz schaffen


----------



## newester (23. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 23.07.2006 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja zu guter letzte: Newester hat sich net mehr gemeldet



Das höre ich sonst immer nur von Frauen    

Hmm, ich weiß nicht ob ich der richitige Typ für nen Hasen-Club wäre, nicht dass nicht ich auf Bunnys (omg, schon wieder Angli) stehe...   
... also falls ich mich entschließe komme ich auf dich zu und schick ich dir meine Bewerbungsunterlagen


----------



## IXS (23. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 23.07.2006 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 23.07.2006 20:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mich wundert immer, dass Leute behaupten, gewisse RAM Speicher würden nicht auf diversen Motherboards funktionieren.
In Wirklichkeit sind die RAMs fehlerhaft, das nennt sich Qualitätsschwankung. Aber, wen interessiert's ?


----------



## Nakir (23. Juli 2006)

newester am 23.07.2006 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ... also falls ich mich entschließe komme ich auf dich zu und schick ich dir meine Bewerbungsunterlagen


Jau, da tust du eh gut dran, da ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit bald dem Hasen-Vorstand angehören werde!   
Und ein paar reife Poster würden uns auch net schlecht stehen, zumal nach der Aufnahme von Dumbi und ExHasU das Niveau noch gesunken ist   



@IXS: Laut nem Foren-Eintrag wollte sich der Abit-Support mal selber drum kümmern und MDT-Speicher testen und evtl. n BIOS-Uodate rausbringen. Ka. ob da was rauskommt.
Also wenn ich in der kommenden CT bzw. PCGH keine gute Kaufempfehlung finde, wird wirklich alles zurück geschickt.


----------



## IXS (23. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 23.07.2006 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> @IXS: Laut nem Foren-Eintrag wollte sich der Abit-Support mal selber drum kümmern und MDT-Speicher testen und evtl. n BIOS-Uodate rausbringen. Ka. ob da was rauskommt.
> Also wenn ich in der kommenden CT bzw. PCGH keine gute Kaufempfehlung finde, wird wirklich alles zurück geschickt.



Bios-Update für Speicher.... 

Ich hatte mal das Problem, mir ein zweites GB RAM in den Rechner bauen zu wollen.
Die Bekannten  OCZ 2338...
Module eingebaut...> Abstürze... zu Alternate gebracht... umgetauscht... eingebaut und Abstürze.
Der Service meinte, ich solle andere Module nehmen, diese wären wohl inkompatibel zu meinem Board.
Nur zur Info: Ich habe genau die gleichen Module fehlerlos laufen   
Naja... einen Monat später hatte ich einen weiteren PC aufgebaut, in dem ich die gleichen Module eingebaut habe. Spaßeshalber hatte ich sie in meinem PC laufen und... siehe da... , der Rechner lief fehlerfrei...

Genauso habe ich schon Rechner aufgebaut, die RAM Module enthalten, wo sogar der Hersteller sagte, dass sie nicht laufen....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juli 2006)

mal so als allgemeiner einwurf:

gibt es eigentlich mitlerweile mal sowas wie nen lunchtermin oder irgendwas öffentliches von intel zum i965?

bislang scheinen das ja alles alleingänge der bordhersteller zu sein, womit sich mir doch langsam die frage stellt, ob bisherige tests überhaupt was wert sind. (wenn die bordhersteller offensichtlich noch nichtmal finale conroespecs hatten, als sie die bords ausgeliefert haben..)



p.s.:
in was für nem club soll ich sein?
hab noch keine einladung bekommen.
und 13-14jährige häschen interessieren mich nicht und ich denke, ich krieg ärger mit meinem 21jährigen häschen, wenn ich mich in nem gay-club rumtreibe


----------



## newester (24. Juli 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 23.07.2006 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> mal so als allgemeiner einwurf:
> 
> gibt es eigentlich mitlerweile mal sowas wie nen *lunch*termin oder irgendwas öffentliches von intel zum i965?



Mahlzeit   


Spaß beiseite, so wie es aussieht gab es den "Launch" schon irgendwann zwischen 6. und 8. Juni auf der Computex 2006 in Taipei. Intel hat damals angekündigt dass es die ersten Boards bald bzw. spätestens im August geben wird. 

http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2006/06/08/intel_announces_965_express_chipset/

http://www.digitimes.com/bits_chips/a20060607PR221.html

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/news/1193


Die Board-Hersteller haben mit Sicherheit nicht auf eigene Faust gehandelt bzw. trifft sie nicht die Schuld. 
Eigentlich genau umgekehrt, Intel bringt kurz vor dem Conroe-Launch ständig neue CPU-Steppings (das 6. mittlerweile) und die Board-Hersteller müssen den Microcode des BIOS schreiben damit die CPU erkannt wird. Problem ist --> neues Stepping, neuer Microcode und damit neues BIOS nötig. Hinzu kommt noch ein neues Stepping für den Chipssatz, was darauf hindeutet, dass der Chipsatz selbst bereits nicht "astrein" ist. Und das alles kurz vor dem (überhetzten?) Launch.

BTW: Kein Wunder das Dell erst in mehreren Wochen die ersten Core2 Duo-Systeme ausliefern will. Es heißt sie wollen erst ausgiebig und gründlich Testen, was angesichts der momentanen Situation verständlich ist. Dell kann es sich nicht erlauben, verbuggte, zickende und instabile Systeme auszuliefern. Man stelle sich mal vor, ein Dell-Kunde der ein BIOS-Flash (



Spoiler



unter DOS 


 ) vornehmen muss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2006)

newester am 24.07.2006 00:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 23.07.2006 22:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




okay, da hab ich wohl was verpennt.

p.s.: doppelter fehler hält besser


----------



## Nakir (24. Juli 2006)

Vielleicht wirds jetzt doch das Abit AB9(pro).
Das neue BIOS scheint schon recht ok zu sein ( http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=2799 ), leider läuft mein MDT RAM net auf dem Board, wobei sich der Abit-MItarbeiter im HW-Luxx Forum auch dazu geäußert hat, und sagte, dass er schon Kontakt mit MDT aufgenommen hat und sie bald MDT RAM in deren Support-Center zum Testen erwarten.
Wobei ich nicht wirklich eine schnelle Lösung erwarte   

Muss dann wohl meinen MDT verkaufen und mir anderen zulegen.
Den Conroe-Support kann man sich per kostenlosem BIOS-Chip von Abit nachreichen lassen. Joa, und von dem IDE-Port würde ich mich dann einfach mal überraschen lassen (obs geht oder nicht   ).


----------



## INU-ID (24. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 24.07.2006 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss dann wohl meinen MDT verkaufen und mir anderen zulegen.


Tja, meinen Kingston DDR2 wollteste ja net...


----------



## xXmitchXx (24. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 24.07.2006 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht wirds jetzt doch das Abit AB9(pro).
> Das neue BIOS scheint schon recht ok zu sein ( http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=2799 ), leider läuft mein MDT RAM net auf dem Board, wobei sich der Abit-MItarbeiter im HW-Luxx Forum auch dazu geäußert hat, und sagte, dass er schon Kontakt mit MDT aufgenommen hat und sie bald MDT RAM in deren Support-Center zum Testen erwarten.
> Wobei ich nicht wirklich eine schnelle Lösung erwarte
> 
> ...



also ich intressiere mich auch sehr für dieses board (allerdings OHNE pro)!
...welche speicher sollen denn "besser" laufen?

lg


ps:...für die "10€" mehr wird et dann vielleicht doch n PRO!


----------



## Nakir (24. Juli 2006)

INU-ID am 24.07.2006 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, meinen Kingston DDR2 wollteste ja net...


  



OCZ RAM ist bei Abit anscheind ohne Probleme gelaufen.


----------



## xXmitchXx (24. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 24.07.2006 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 24.07.2006 15:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was ist denn mit g.skill?


----------



## Nakir (24. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 24.07.2006 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn mit g.skill?


Wollte der Herr von Abit mit dem Test-Center von Abit klären.
Corsair soll da auch ohne Probs funktioniert haben.


----------



## Ceego (24. Juli 2006)

nochmal zur ursprünglichen thread-frage:

das ASRock 775Dual-VSTA ( hier: http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a205916.html , oder hier: http://www.asrock.com/product/775Dual-VSTA.htm ) gibts für 44 euro und unterstützt auch den conroe.
bringt zwar laut benchmarks auf anandtech nicht ganz die leistung wie ein p965 oder i975x, aber für 44 euro...


----------



## Nakir (24. Juli 2006)

Ceego am 24.07.2006 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> für 44 euro...


Aber es ist n Via...


----------



## Ceego (24. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 24.07.2006 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ceego am 24.07.2006 20:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



davon war aber auch schon lange nichte mehr die rede!  
nur so als alternative...
ich persönlich kauf mir auch eins mit intel chipsatz.
aber wenn du nicht viele ansprüche hast und nur ein normales system hast (wirklich ohne ansprüche), dann ist das für 44 euro sicher eine gute wahl!


----------



## Nakir (24. Juli 2006)

Ceego am 24.07.2006 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn du nicht viele ansprüche hast und nur ein normales system hast (wirklich ohne ansprüche), dann ist das für 44 euro sicher eine gute wahl!


Sag mal, du bist doch da auch im HW-Luxx-Forum angeldet oder? ^^

Hab mich da jetzt nur wegen dem Conroe angeldet. Zu Info-Zwecken irgendwie besser geeignet als das PCGH-Forum. 
Elitärer eben   
 

@Inu: Von wegen (in Norwegen (*hr hr*  >_< )) "jetzt gehts los!".
eBug, norsk und der komische kriegs shop da haben die E6600er nicht mehr auf Lager. Und mich beschleicht das Gefühl, dass die nie wirklich welche hatten.


Werde noch den 27 und die neue PCGH abwarten. Je nachdem wird sich dann doch erstmal ein P4 524, nur n Gig OCZ-RAM (der MDT wird verscherbelt) und das Abit gekauft.
Wenn man Gerüchten und diversen Shops Glauben schenken mag, dann wirds den Conroe erst mitte August geben, und solange mag ich dann auch net mehr warten auf mein neues System
Dann kauf ich mir im September lieber n E6600 und noch n Gig RAM nach.
Und vorallem will ich meine X1900xt dann nutzen, die heute von MadMoxx losgeschickt wurde


----------



## Dani-s (24. Juli 2006)

Was haltet ihr von dem?
ASUS P5B P965 (dual PC2-6400 DDR2) kostet 140€

Das P5B Mainbord unterstützt die leistungsfähigsten und energiesparenden Intel® Core™2 Prozessoren. Es ist ausgestattet mit dem Intel® P965 Chipsatz und utnerstützt DDR2 800MHz Dual-Channel Speicherarchitektur.

Weitere Highlights ist die passive Kühlung und die exklusiven innovativen Tools - AI Gear und AI Nap - mit welcher der User die Systemgeschwindigkeit nach seinen persönlichen Wünschen einstellen.

Das Mainboard gibts bei K&M


----------



## xXmitchXx (24. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 24.07.2006 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> xXmitchXx am 24.07.2006 19:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey, wäre super wenn du mir mal mitteilen könntest welche speichermarken dir der knilch von abit genannt!!

*danke*


----------



## Nakir (24. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 24.07.2006 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> hey, wäre super wenn du mir mal mitteilen könntest welche speichermarken dir der knilch von abit genannt!!
> 
> *danke*


Bisher hat er afaik nur OCZ und Corsair genannt.


----------



## xXmitchXx (24. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 24.07.2006 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> xXmitchXx am 24.07.2006 21:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wäre super wenn du mir trotzdem ma sagen würdest wat der zu g.skill gesagt hat!
(wollte mir die halt wegen der lebenslangen garantie zulegen)


----------



## Nakir (24. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 24.07.2006 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> wäre super wenn du mir trotzdem ma sagen würdest wat der zu g.skill gesagt hat!
> (wollte mir die halt wegen der lebenslangen garantie zulegen)


Kann ich machen, weiß aber net ob der sich dazu noch definitiv äußert (hatter bishe rja noch net gemacht). Im Grunde sollte es keine Probleme geben.
Das Problem mit MDT-RAM hat sowieso erstmal Vorrang : >


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 24.07.2006 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde noch den 27 und die neue PCGH abwarten. Je nachdem wird sich dann doch erstmal ein P4 524, nur n Gig OCZ-RAM (der MDT wird verscherbelt) und das Abit gekauft.




tipp: n 945 ist zwar 100€ teurer als n 524, aber die könntest du bei verkauf auch wieder rausholen (welcher depp kauft nen 524), alternativ reicht der locker bis nächstes jahr und du kriegst, für unterm strich die gleiche kohle, nen 1 oder 2 stufen besseren conroe.

und sooo heiß wird presler auch nicht mehr - zwar deutlich über at64 und erst recht conroe, aber durchaus noch bewältigbar.


----------



## Nakir (25. Juli 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 24.07.2006 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> tipp: n 945 ist zwar 100€ teurer als n 524, aber die könntest du bei verkauf auch wieder rausholen


Sicher? o_O

In der Euphorie um den C2D wirds n 945 bei nem Privat-Verkauf net leich haben (imo).
Ich will eigentlich nur ne ganz kurze Übergangs-CPU. Da reicht mir (hoffentlich : >) der P4 524.



> (welcher depp kauft nen 524),


M0wl P0wl! 



> alternativ reicht der locker bis nächstes jahr


Will ich aba net. Will sofort meinen E6600!   



> und du kriegst, für unterm strich die gleiche kohle, nen 1 oder 2 stufen besseren conroe.


Den Satz peil ich jetzt net, da muss ich mal drüber pennen  




> und sooo heiß wird presler auch nicht mehr - zwar deutlich über at64 und erst recht conroe, aber durchaus noch bewältigbar.


Ach der kunn haitze wiem lusdisch is.
Ich will nur mehr Power!


----------



## newester (25. Juli 2006)

Hey Hasi    

wieso wartest du nicht nochn bissl und kaufst dir dann

1. Board (fehlerbereinigter P965 "Stepping C2" mit ausgereiftem BIOS)   
2. CPU (Conroe im "Stepping 7 B2")   
3. Speicher (kompatibler bewährter RAM lt. Erfahrung/Test anderer)  
4. Graka (besser gekühlte X1900XT mit R580+ GPU in 80nm, da zwischenzeitlich alle R580 aufgebraucht sind)  

Mal ehrlisch, was erscheint denn in nächster Zeit fürn Killer-Game Mörder-Spiel, dass du umbedingt in 1024x768 ohne AA/AF (um was von der Geschwindigkeit mitzubekommen  ) zocken musst ... ?

PS: ...es müsste richtig heißen :


			
				ruyven_macaran am 24.07.2006 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> (welcher depp kauft nen 524 Netburst-Pruzzi)


----------



## xXmitchXx (25. Juli 2006)

> wieso wartest du nicht nochn bissl und kaufst dir dann
> 
> 1. Board (fehlerbereinigter P965 "Stepping C2" mit ausgereiftem BIOS)
> 2. CPU (Conroe im "Stepping 7 B2")
> ...




der liebe gott soll mir bitte den zeitpunkt nennen an dem diese genannten punkte zutreffen! ...ich schätze ma bis alle diese punkte erfüllt sind gehen noch einige wochen (/monate) ins lande!

lg


----------



## Nakir (25. Juli 2006)

newester am 25.07.2006 04:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ehrlisch, was erscheint denn in nächster Zeit fürn Killer-Game Mörder-Spiel, dass du umbedingt in 1024x768 ohne AA/AF (um was von der Geschwindigkeit mitzubekommen  ) zocken musst ... ?


Den Peil ich jetzt auch nicht.

Es ist einfach noch zu früh am Morgen *pennen will* (doofe Oma scheiß Telefon  ).


PS: ...es müsste richtig heißen :


			
				ruyven_macaran am 24.07.2006 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> (welches Genie kauft nen 524 Netburst-Pruzzi? Nakir!


 [/quote]


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 25.07.2006 09:59 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 25.07.2006 04:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  [/quote]


an den nicht peiler:

was ich sagen wollte, ist, dass du wenn du dir jetzt nen 945 holst, du damit solange mehr als genug power hast, bis die conroes ein- zweimal im preis gesenkt wurden und du dir somit ein modell leisten kannst, das 1-2 stufen über dem liegt, den du jetzt kaufen würdest. also z.b. nen 6700 statt nem 6600.

und ich hab explizit nicht netburst geschrieben sondern das modell genommen, denn der 524 ist einfach das letzte:
-prescott in 90nm
-nur fsb533
oder anders: diese cpu dürfte in etwas die leistung eines athlon xp3000+ bringen.

der 945 (den ich auch nur gewählt habe, weil der billigste verfügbare 9er ist  ) wird dagegen in 65nm gefertigt -dürfte trotz dualcore nicht merklich mehr energie umsetzen als der 524- und liegt leistungsmäßig irgendwo zwischen nem x2 3800+ und nem 4200+ . (und kostet auch quasi das gleiche, erlaubt einem aber, gleich ne so775 plattform anzuschaffen)

kurz um: netburst macht nicht alles falsch, ist halt n bissl heiß und braucht hohe taktraten, aber da netburst auch hohe taktraten erreicht (3,4ghz beim 945 - übertakterrekord auf dem kern: 7,2ghz) heißt das keineswegs, dass netburst langsamer wäre.
bislang waren sie halt nur relativ langsam im verhältniss zum preis, aber der ist in den letzten wochen derart massiv gefallen, dass sie (zumindest stellenweise) im p/l-verhältniss mit den aktuellen amd preisen mithalten können und dass sie auch verhältmäßig heiß/leistung sind, ist dir a) egal und b) beim presler nicht mehr ganz soo schlimm.

von daher würde ich zwar nicht die gezielte anschaffung eines netburst systems empfehlen, aber wenn die plattform schon feststeht und man nur noch einen brauchbaren, nicht zu teuren so775 prozessor zu finden, dann sind die kleinen 9xx modelle echt nen blick wert.


----------



## newester (25. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 25.07.2006 09:59 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 25.07.2006 04:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meinte damit ob du wirklich umbedingt jetzt gleich ein neues Daddl-Sys brauchst und wenn ja warum (welche Spiele)? Um hier zu spammen reicht dein Inet-PC ja auch noch aus. ^^
Oder wirkt die Intel-Strategie "wir drehen den Kunden Standard-Boards (verbuggt ala VIA) für 150-250 Euro an, und binden den Kunden gleich noch nen bissl Netburst-Schrott auf, in dem wir den Conroe-Verkauf hinauszögern bzw. den Board-Verkauf verfrüht starten" auch schon bei dir?  

Apropos Netburst, wie will Intel eigentlich die Extrem Edition X965 (etwa so schnell wie ein FX-60) noch an den Mann bringen? Da ist der FX-62 für 799,- ja fast ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Nakir (25. Juli 2006)

newester am 25.07.2006 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinte damit ob du wirklich umbedingt jetzt gleich ein neues Daddl-Sys brauchst und wenn ja warum (welche Spiele)?


ja jetzt. will net mehr warten und jetzt mein Geld aus dem Fenster schmeißen 
Interessiere mich für Anno 1701 z.B. :-o



> Um hier zu spammen reicht dein Inet-PC ja auch noch aus. ^^


Rischdisch.



> Oder wirkt die Intel-Strategie "wir drehen den Kunden Standard-Boards (verbuggt ala VIA) für 150-250 Euro an, und binden den Kunden gleich noch nen bissl Netburst-Schrott auf, in dem wir den Conroe-Verkauf hinauszögern bzw. den Board-Verkauf verfrüht starten" auch schon bei dir?


Siehste doch, oder? 
Und als so verbuggt würde ich die Boards auch nicht nennen. Kinderkrankheiten haben sie noch. Aber sonst...
Von tiefgreifenden Chipsatz-Problemen hab ich noch nix gelesen. :-o


----------



## newester (25. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 25.07.2006 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Von tiefgreifenden Chipsatz-Problemen hab ich noch nix gelesen. :-o



Naja zumindest nicht bei Conroe-Boards bzw. beim P965 (wobei die bisher auch kaum jemand hat bzw. keiner wirklich auch einige Wochen am Laufen hatte). Und wie die mit dem Retail-Conroe rennen weiß quasi keiner oder?

Beim 945GM(GT) scheinen ASUS, MSI und Gigabyte die Freezes auf  "Deifel komm raus" nicht in Griff zu bekommen. Hab auch schon das 5 oder 6 BIOS geflasht und hatte vorhin seit 2 Wochen wieder einen Freeze (und die Temps sind bei mir sowas von im grünen Bereich   )

BTW: Kommt Anno schon so früh?


----------



## Nakir (25. Juli 2006)

newester am 25.07.2006 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie die mit dem Retail-Conroe rennen weiß quasi keiner oder?


Wüsste nicht was sich da groß geändert haben sollte :-o



> Beim 945GM(GT) scheinen ASUS, MSI und Gigabyte die Freezes auf  "Deifel komm raus" nicht in Griff zu bekommen.


Also ich bin mit meinem 915GM Board zufrieden 




> BTW: Kommt Anno schon so früh?


Ka : >


----------



## MoS (25. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 25.07.2006 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> > BTW: Kommt Anno schon so früh?
> 
> 
> Ka : >


Also wenn ich links auf die "Most Wanted Charts" schaue, dann steht da "Oktober 2006"


----------



## Nakir (25. Juli 2006)

MoS am 25.07.2006 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich links auf die "Most Wanted Charts" schaue, dann steht da "Oktober 2006"


Pssst!  


 
Naja, wenn ich mir schon die HW-Anforderungen von Darkstarone angucke....  
N neuer PC ist einfach nötig. Und zwar sofort!  
Ich habs immerhin lang genug mit meiner Gurke ausgehalten (laut und langsam   ).


----------



## MoS (25. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 25.07.2006 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> N neuer PC ist einfach nötig. Und zwar sofort!


Mich juckts auch gewaltig auf den Bestellbutton zu klicken  Zum Glück Leider sagt der Geldbeutel nein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2006)

newester am 25.07.2006 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Netburst, wie will Intel eigentlich die Extrem Edition X965 (etwa so schnell wie ein FX-60) noch an den Mann bringen? Da ist der FX-62 für 799,- ja fast ein Schnäppchen.



genauso wie die vorhergehenden ee's - einfach warten und bloß nicht zuviele herstellen 

der ee war quasi immer -außer die kurze zeit zwischen 965 und fx62- langsamer als der fx, hatte nie ein besseres p/l-verhältniss und wurde trotzdem gekauft.
noch heute (bzw.: vor rund nem monat) zahlen leute für nen 3,73ee bis zu 600€ - und das ding ist in etwa so schnell wien 3800+...


----------



## Nakir (25. Juli 2006)

MoS am 25.07.2006 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider sagt der Geldbeutel nein.


Naja, dadurch dass ich dieses JAhr das erste mal gearbeitet hab (als zivi   ), bin ich zu ein bisschen Geld gekommen.
Von daher ^^


----------



## Dani-s (25. Juli 2006)

Was gibt es denn zur Zeit für Conroe Mainboards listet doch mal welche auf
mit ca Preis


----------



## xXmitchXx (26. Juli 2006)

also ich hab jetzt schon die 2te anfrage zu nem board an abit geschickt...und mir hat immer noch keiner geantwortet!!!   
ob die alle urlaub machen?


----------



## Nakir (26. Juli 2006)

Dani-s am 25.07.2006 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibt es denn zur Zeit für Conroe Mainboards listet doch mal welche auf
> mit ca Preis


Wieviel willste den max. ausgeben?

Momentan scheint das Gigabyte 965 zu den besten der 965er Boards zu gehören (gibt ja auch erst 3-4 verschiedene   ).
Große inkompatibilitäts Probleme sind mir jetzt noch nicht bekannt. Ein User im XS-Forum hatte aber Probleme, weil sein DVD-Brenner nur im PIO-Modus laufen wollte, da sehr viele "Sachen" über eine IRQ liefen. Bei dem Mobo handelte es sich afaik um das "Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3", wie es bei den höher preisigen Versionen ausschaut weiß ich nicht, die haben neben der Heatpipe auch ne "bessere" Southbridge.
Die zwei PCIe16 Slots ermöglichen btw. (bei keinem 965er Board) kein CF oder gar SLI.

Über das Asus P5B gibts auch wenig negatives zu Berichten (hat aber sehr starke Probleme mit MDT RAM, wie auch das Abit AB9).
Neben den RAM-Manko würde ich das Asus auch meiden, weil die anscheind, n scheiß Support haben. N User aus dem HW-Luxxx-Forum hat sich mehr oder weniger beschwert, dass die Temps falsch ausgelesen werden. Asus hat nur zurück geschrieben, dass wenn ihm das Board nicht gefällt, er es eben umtauschen oder zurück geben solle.   
Achja: Das Asus scheint noch ein paar Probleme mit nem Raid-Verbund zu haben.

Dann gibts da noch das Abit AB9(pro).
An sich mein Fave (trotz des nicht Funktionieren mit meinem MDT RAM). Weiterer Kritikpunkt ist die dämliche Lage des IDE-Ports. 
Zuguter letzt ist beim Abit definitiv bekannt, dass es keine C2Ds der neuen Revision unterstützt. Aber auch kein Problem, laut dem Abit-Mitarbeiter der sich netter und überraschenderweise im HW-Luxxx-Forum gemeldet hat, soll man sich bei Abit dann einen BIOS-Baustein kostenlos bestellen können.

Dann gibts noch ein paar 975er Boards, aber die interessieren mich nicht wirklich. Da scheint Asus die Nase  vorne zu haben.


Ich tendiere zum Gigabyte GA-965P-DS4. Hätte eigentlich das Abit AB9Pro genommen, aber das ist nicht mehr lieferbar   



Ansonsten führe dir den Thread zu Gemüte:
http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=229998

Hier noch die Sammelthreads zu den Boards von oben:
Gigabyte 965
Asus P5B
Abit AB9



@Mitch: Was hasten angefragt? Wegen dem MDT RAM Support? Der Abit-Mitarbieter hat im HW-Luxxx Forum gemeint, er habe noch keine Rückmeldung von MDT bekommen.


----------



## Nakir (26. Juli 2006)

So, hab mir jetzt das Gigabyte GA-965P-DS4 bestellt, in zusammenhang mit nem (auch auf die Gefahr hin, ab jetzt nicht mehr von Newester und Ruyven respektiert zu werden  ) Pentium 4 bla schießmichtod für 70€.


----------



## xXmitchXx (26. Juli 2006)

> @Mitch: Was hasten angefragt? Wegen dem MDT RAM Support? Der Abit-Mitarbieter hat im HW-Luxxx Forum gemeint, er habe noch keine Rückmeldung von MDT bekommen.



ich hab den einfach mal gefragt ob der mir ne offizielle liste von den supporteten rams geben kann ( 2mal) ...wie gesagt: BIS JETZT KEINE ANTWORT!


----------



## xXmitchXx (27. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 26.07.2006 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> So, hab mir jetzt das Gigabyte GA-965P-DS4 bestellt, in zusammenhang mit nem (auch auf die Gefahr hin, ab jetzt nicht mehr von Newester und Ruyven respektiert zu werden  ) Pentium 4 bla schießmichtod für 70€.



also ich muss ehrlich sagen dat mir dat gigabyte auch sehr gut gefällt!
...muss da denn bei dem conroe launch auch ne neuer bios baustein drauf wie beim abit ab9(pro) oder kann dat dat per bios update "behoben" werden?

lg


----------



## Zollman (27. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 26.07.2006 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Dani-s am 25.07.2006 19:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und ich meide Gigabyte für IMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dort ist fast garantiert jedes 2. Mobo kaputt!!!!

Mein Kollege musste sein K8N Pro SLI 3 mal einschiken und hat nicht 1. ein ganzes bekommen!

Selbst bei meinem waren ALLE 3 Pol Lüfteranschlüsse und 1 der 2 PCI Kaputt!

Ich habs günstig verkauft. ICH KAUFE KEIN GIGABYTE MEHR!

Ich kann dir einfach vonj Gigabyte abraten, auch deins wird ev. kaputt sein. Das ist aber dein Problem.


----------



## Nakir (27. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 27.07.2006 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich muss ehrlich sagen dat mir dat gigabyte auch sehr gut gefällt!
> ...muss da denn bei dem conroe launch auch ne neuer bios baustein drauf wie beim abit ab9(pro) oder kann dat dat per bios update "behoben" werden?
> 
> lg


Du hast da wohl was falsch verstanden. Das Abit kann man auch per BIOS-Update auf den neuesten Stand bringen, und somit auch die neuesten C2D Revisionen einsetzen. Dafür braucht man aber eben eine CPU, mit der das Mainboard zurecht kommt. Hast du also nur einen C2D der neuesten Generation und das Abit, ist das so zusagen eine unmögliche Mission 
Und für eben diese Leute die keine älteren Sockel 775 CPUs zum Flashen haben, bietet Abit den Service an, sich einen neuen BIOS-Baustein schicken zu lassen.
Wie das bei dem Gigabyte aussieht weiß ich nicht.



> auch deins wird ev. kaputt sein. Das ist aber dein Problem.


@Zollmann: Laber net son Schmarn.


----------



## Zollman (27. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 27.07.2006 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> xXmitchXx am 27.07.2006 11:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haste das "*ev.*" übersehen?

Ich kann sagen dass so ziemlich jeder HW Shop negativ über Gigabytes qualität sprechen kann! Ich habe noch nie ein ganzes Gigabyte gehabt, auch mein Kolege nicht, er hatte aber 4!


----------



## Nakir (27. Juli 2006)

Zollman am 27.07.2006 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Haste das "*ev.*" übersehen?


Sofern nichts über eine besonders hohe Ausfallquote bei den neuen Boards zu hören ist, ist selbst das "evtl." zu viel, zumal die Vortest zum Gigabyte nichts negatives in diese Reichtung zu berichten wussten.

Und alle Boards könnten möglicherweise defekt sein, von daher. Ich lass mich überraschen.   
Trtotzdem danke für die Warnung, kam aber sowieso zu spät


----------



## bierchen (27. Juli 2006)

INU-ID am 23.07.2006 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> btw2: ist von newester, IXS oder ruyven_macaran mittlerweile einer im Hasen-Gayclub?


Ey, nenn' den Hasenclub nochmal gay  und Du darfst Dir einen neuen Nick suchen!  

 

@ topic (damit dieser Post nicht direkt zum reinen Spam mutiert): Conroe!? Wen interessiert denn der? :o 
Es geht ja doch nichts über einen Athlon XP!


----------



## Nakir (27. Juli 2006)

bierchen am 27.07.2006 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ey, nenn' den Hasenclub nochmal gay  und Du darfst Dir einen neuen Nick suchen!





@Inu: 
das haste davon 




Argh, jetzt haben die Affen von Abtron doch glatt das Gigabyte net mehr auf Lager   
Gestern sah das noch ganz anders aus.


----------



## bierchen (27. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 27.07.2006 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Argh, jetzt haben die Affen von Abtron doch glatt das Gigabyte net mehr auf Lager
> Gestern sah das noch ganz anders aus.


Die Affen schon wieder? Wo? :-o


----------



## INU-ID (27. Juli 2006)

bierchen am 27.07.2006 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ey, nenn' den Hasenclub nochmal gay  und Du darfst Dir einen neuen Nick suchen!


Du du... du Dunkelbier du.   
Warum assoziierst du mit "Gay" etwas negatives??? Hä? Hä? Hä???
Hast du was gegen "warme Brüder" / "Hinterlader"???

*aph_ruf*


----------



## Nakir (27. Juli 2006)

INU-ID am 27.07.2006 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum assoziierst du mit "Gay" etwas negatives??? Hä? Hä? Hä???
> Hast du was gegen "warme Brüder" / "Hinterlader"???
> 
> *aph_ruf*


  
Aber du bist auch ganz schon Vorurteilend. Nicht jeder Schwule steht drauf, von hinten zu kommen.


----------



## newester (27. Juli 2006)

INU-ID am 27.07.2006 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> "Hinterlader"???



 die Bezeichnung kannte ich noch gar nicht   

*zum Spam etwas beitrag*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2006)

newester am 27.07.2006 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 27.07.2006 16:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*hüstel*

hattet ihr da nicht irgendwo nen eigenen spam-thread? 





Spoiler



nicht das ich was gegen offtopic im allgemeinen hätte, aber der thread hier ist auch in bezug auf das ursprüngliche thema noch sehr aktiv, bitte nochn weilchen heil lassen


----------



## newester (29. Juli 2006)

Ok btt   

Wie es scheint sind die Gigabyte-Boards mit P965 Chipsatz wenn es ums Übertakten geht echte Killer-Boards. FSB von 480MHz bzw. 500MHz ist möglich   
Gigabyte GA-965P-DS4: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=108937
Gigabyte GA-965P-DQ6: http://forums.vr-zone.com.sg/showthread.php?t=82975
Das kleine Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 soll nicht minder gut laufen (angeblich teilweise sogar besser als die großen Brüder).

Hier die 3 Boards um die es sich handelt:
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/?fs=gigabyte+965&in=

@Nakir
Hab mir jetzt auch das DS4 bestellt   


Spoiler



...weil nur OCen zählt! Scheiss auf Qualität und Stabilität 
 omg ich gebe Gigabyte zum 3. mal ne Chance...


----------



## Nakir (29. Juli 2006)

@Ruyven: Bierchen hat angefangen! 
@bierchen: 


			
				newester am 29.07.2006 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Nakir: Hab mir jetzt auch das DS4 bestellt


Mist, meins ist heute net gekommen!   

Dafür aber die PCGH, die zumindest das DQ6 aufs höchste lobt, und was folglich auch den Test gegen das Asus P5W DH Deluxe, das Asus P5B Deluxe und das Asrock ConroeXfire-eSata2 gewinnt.
DQ6: 1,43
Asus P5WH Deluxe: 1,44
Asus P5B Deluxe: 1,47
Asrock ConroeXFrie: 2,04

Nur beim Boardlayout hat sich Gigabyte wohl n Schnitzer geleistet. Laut PCGH ist der nicht nutzbar wenn ne lange Graka (X1900XTX) im PEG-Slot steckt.  


Dafür soll aber der MDT Speicher drauf laufen. Laut nem Gigabyte-Mitarbeiter aus deren Forum läuft bei denen der 800er von MDT ohne Probleme und laut ein paar Usern auch der 667er.


----------



## eosin (29. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 29.07.2006 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> @Ruyven: Bierchen hat angefangen!
> @bierchen:
> 
> 
> ...



wurde das intel bad axe mit 975 chipsatz auch in der aktuellen pcgh getestet?


----------



## Nakir (29. Juli 2006)

eosin am 29.07.2006 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> wurde das intel bad axe mit 975 chipsatz auch in der aktuellen pcgh getestet?


Nein.


----------



## newester (29. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 29.07.2006 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür aber die PCGH, die zumindest das DQ6 aufs höchste lobt,...



Ist zwar schon mal gut dass PCGH nix grobes auszusetzen hat, aber viel gebe ich auf solche Mobotests totzdem nicht. PCGH hat ja auch AMD ASUS und Gigabyte SLI Mobos in den höchsten Tönen gelobt. 
Und als es ans Eingemachte ging (OCing mit hohem FSB/Referenztakt, scharfe RAM-Timings, CR 1T, etc.) haben beide schlapp gemacht bzw. versagt, mit der Stabilität/fehlerfreien Funktion wars da endgültig vorbei. Außerdem fehlt das Wichtigste --> Langzeit-Test (mehrere Wochen/Monate), da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen.

Bald werden wir selber wissen obs was taugt   
BTW: Wie sieht es mit Conny oder Ally aus? Schon einen bestellt / erhalten?


----------



## Nakir (29. Juli 2006)

newester am 29.07.2006 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Wie sieht es mit Conny oder Ally aus? Schon einen bestellt / erhalten?


Ich? ne ne
Der muss erstmal warten. Am Besten bis Ende September. Da ich bald meine Lehre anfange, und deswegen gezwungenermaßen zum Pendler werde, werd ich mir bald wohl n schicken MP3-Player kaufen.
Die Anschaffung eines Nintendo DS-Lite steht auch im Raum.  

Aber es kommt auch drauf an, wie sich der P4 schlägt (auch beim Übertakten). Der Intelsprecher in der aktuellen PCGH hat gemeint, dass der Retail-Markt wahrscheinlich erst anfang bis mitte August flächendekend beliefert werden kann.
Ansonsten hatter sich auch darüber beschwert, dass sich manche HW-Mags einen C2D mehr oder weniger illegal bei Ebay beschafft haben.


----------



## newester (29. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 29.07.2006 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten hatter sich auch darüber beschwert, dass sich manche HW-Mags einen C2D mehr oder weniger illegal bei Ebay beschafft haben.



Ah ja, nee is kla   


MP3, Nintendo DS, Zock-PC, Inte-PC??
Mensch Jung, in deinem Alter hatte ich das nicht alles, soviel Elektrozeugs, pass auf den E-Smog auf!


----------



## Dani-s (29. Juli 2006)

Was haltet ihr von dem?
MSI P965 NEO-F, S. 775 Intel P965
ca 90-100€


----------



## Nakir (29. Juli 2006)

newester am 29.07.2006 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> MP3, Nintendo DS, Zock-PC, Inte-PC??
> Mensch Jung, in deinem Alter hatte ich das nicht alles, soviel Elektrozeugs, pass auf den E-Smog auf!


Hab auch hart für gearbeitet   


@Dani-S: Über das MSI ist afaik noch nichts bekannt.
Edit: http://www.hardwarezone.com/articles/view.php?cid=6&id=1987
Doch etwas gefunden


----------



## nathan110 (29. Juli 2006)

In der neuen pc-hardware steht das das Gigabyte 965p-dq6.Der 965 Chipsatz  mit kommendem Catalyst-Version Crossfire(* unterstützt   . seite53 in der tabelle


----------



## gamerschwein (30. Juli 2006)

Hat eigentlich jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem ASRock Twins 775 HDTV Rev.2? Is das Ding zu empfehlen , weil cih hab keine Lust mir wegen dem Conroe DDR2 zu kaufen. Oder sollte ich doch lieber in aws Qualitativ besseres investieren , mit dem Risiko noch nen Hunni für neues RAM rausschmeissen zu müssen?


----------



## Nakir (31. Juli 2006)

So, heute hab ich endlich mein Gigabyte-Board bekommen, aber leider hat Abtron die als Lieferbar gekennzeichnete CPU nicht mitgeliefert.   

Testen fällt mangels CPU also flach. Dafür kann ich mich jetzt an der schönen Heatpipe aufgeilen:
Bild


----------



## xXmitchXx (31. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 31.07.2006 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> So, heute hab ich endlich mein Gigabyte-Board bekommen, aber leider hat Abtron die als Lieferbar gekennzeichnete CPU nicht mitgeliefert.
> 
> Testen fällt mangels CPU also flach. Dafür kann ich mich jetzt an der schönen Heatpipe aufgeilen:
> Bild



also schön aussehen tuts auf jedenfall  , aber leider ist dat ja net allet!
...würd mich echt freuen wenn du mir mal berichten könntest wie das board so rennt (wenn du endlich die cpu bekommst)!

lg


----------



## INU-ID (31. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 31.07.2006 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür kann ich mich jetzt an der schönen Heatpipe aufgeilen:
> Bild


Schön bunt isses.   
Welches war das noch ma? :-o 
((( DS3 oder DS4? )))


----------



## xXmitchXx (31. Juli 2006)

INU-ID am 31.07.2006 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 31.07.2006 12:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



er hat das ds4!
(steht zumindest unten klein an der seite)

..jo, bunt ist es!


----------



## Nakir (31. Juli 2006)

INU-ID am 31.07.2006 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 31.07.2006 12:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist das DS4.
Das DS3 hat keine Heatpipe und auch keine ICH8R, kostet aber auch ~20€ weniger.


Wie es scheint werden die die CPU net mehr so schnell reinbekommen.   
Muss ich halt doch wo andres bestellen  
Werd dann wohl morgen nach der Arbeit mal bei Alternate in Gießen vorbeischaun, und mir da dann evtl. n D805 kaufen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 31.07.2006 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie es scheint werden die die CPU net mehr so schnell reinbekommen.
> Muss ich halt doch wo andres bestellen  .



oder ne andere cpu nehmen


----------



## Nakir (31. Juli 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 31.07.2006 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> oder ne andere cpu nehmen


Ich hab doch gesagt, dass ich mir morgen bei Alternate wahrscheinlich einen Pentium D 805 kaufe. Auch wenn das in deinen Augen nicht viel besser ist


----------



## INU-ID (31. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 31.07.2006 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Werd dann wohl morgen nach der Arbeit mal bei Alternate in Gießen vorbeischaun, und mir da dann evtl. n D805 kaufen.



Bestell doch einfach wo anders !?!

http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?cat=cpup7&sort=artikel&bpmax=&asuch=Intel+Core+2+Duo&filter=+Angebote+anzeigen+

E6300, E6400 und E6600 - alles am Start.
Und was heißt "in Gießen vorbeischaun"? Wo kommste noch ma her?  :-o


----------



## Zollman (31. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 31.07.2006 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 31.07.2006 14:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der ICH8R hatt einfach 6 S-ATA 2 Ports integriert, sonst gibts keine Unterschiede.

Und mich nimmts wunder ob am Gigabyte Board nix defekt ist.


----------



## newester (31. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 31.07.2006 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> So, heute hab ich endlich mein Gigabyte-Board bekommen, aber leider hat Abtron die als Lieferbar gekennzeichnete CPU nicht mitgeliefert.
> 
> Testen fällt mangels CPU also flach. Dafür kann ich mich jetzt an der schönen Heatpipe aufgeilen:
> Bild



Das Board sieht echt nett aus, meins müsste auch morgen oder übermorgen kommen. Mein E6400 liegt schon auf der Post, aber mein Ausweis ist abgelaufen und der Führerschein liegt irgendwo wo ich gerade nicht rankomme   , also kann ich ihn erst morgen abholen.  
Mir fällt nur gerade auf selbst wenn ich morgen alles bekomme, mir fehlt ein passender Kühler 

BTW: Mich würde interessieren wie man beim ersten verfügabren Shop den E6600 für 325,- Euro bestellen kann, denn 349,- ist fürn tray eindeutig zu viel. Die Board-Preise sind ja eh schon ne Frechheit.


----------



## Nakir (31. Juli 2006)

INU-ID am 31.07.2006 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was heißt "in Gießen vorbeischaun"? Wo kommste noch ma her?  :-o


Sach mal, ich bin ja schon den halben Tag im Forum, aber nur weil ich mal ein paar Stunden mein RL genieße muss man mich nicht so hetzen   

 
63683 Ortenberg. Wetteraukreis. Oberhessen.
Und morgen darf ich für vier Tage wieder auf meiner Ex-Zivistelle aushelfen, die ist nochmal etwas näher dran.
~Fahr keine halbe Stunde bis Gießen. In Linden war ich aber noch net.



@Zollmann:
Soweit ich weiß hat die ICH8 kein Raid bzw. ihr fehlen einige Raidfunktionen die die ICH8R hat.
Das Raid was man auf den ICH8-Boards bekommt, wird afaik von einem zusätzlichen Controller geregelt.


----------



## Batman1 (31. Juli 2006)

gamerschwein am 30.07.2006 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat eigentlich jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem ASRock Twins 775 HDTV Rev.2? Is das Ding zu empfehlen , weil cih hab keine Lust mir wegen dem Conroe DDR2 zu kaufen. Oder sollte ich doch lieber in aws Qualitativ besseres investieren , mit dem Risiko noch nen Hunni für neues RAM rausschmeissen zu müssen?



Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren...


----------



## xXmitchXx (31. Juli 2006)

> Mir fällt nur gerade auf selbst wenn ich morgen alles bekomme, mir fehlt ein passender Kühler



...gute sache!   

hab mir über den kühler auch noch nicht sooo viel gadanken gemacht!
würd für nen 6600 n "big typhoon" reichen? ( > passt der überhaupt auf die gängigen boards?)

lg xXmitchXx


----------



## newester (31. Juli 2006)

Batman1 am 31.07.2006 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> gamerschwein am 30.07.2006 18:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube kaum dass einer von den ungeduldigen Testkaninchen hasen   hier zu diesem Board greift.


----------



## Nakir (31. Juli 2006)

newester am 31.07.2006 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube kaum dass einer von den ungeduldigen Testkaninchen hasen   hier zu diesem Board greift.


Jo, konnte in den HW-Luxxx-Threads so auf die Schnelle auch keinen test zu dem Board finden.


----------



## newester (31. Juli 2006)

xXmitchXx am 31.07.2006 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> > Mir fällt nur gerade auf selbst wenn ich morgen alles bekomme, mir fehlt ein passender Kühler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reichen mit Sicherheit, aber ich persönlich halte nicht viel von solchen überschweren Kühlern (800-1000g). Ich würde da lieber zum Scythe Mine greifen, was ich warscheinlich auch mache. Mit dem Thermalright SI-120 war ich auch sehr zufrieden, aber mittlerweile wurde schon der SI-128 mit dickeren Heat-Pipes vorgestellt und getestet. Deswegen würde ich auch nicht mehr zum SI-120 greifen, sondern warten bis der SI-128 auch tatsächlich erhältlich ist. Naja und bis das passiert muss ich wohl auf den Scyth Mine ausweichen.


----------



## Nakir (31. Juli 2006)

newester am 31.07.2006 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja und bis das passiert muss ich wohl auf den Scyth Mine ausweichen.


Ich werd erstmal gucken, wie sich der Boxed-Kühler schlägt. 
Wenn ich mir den Kühler-Test in der PCGH anguck, dann geben die sicht nicht wirklich etwas in Sachen Kühlleistung.


----------



## newester (31. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 31.07.2006 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 31.07.2006 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich brauche einen 120mm Kühler/Lüfter der das halbe Board (NB + SPAWA) mitkühlt, denn es soll ersten alles "silent" bleiben und unter 3 Ghz geb ich mich nicht zufrieden    (ich hoffe ohne Spannungserhöhung) oder ich undervolte und gebe mich mit weniger Takt zufrieden (2,4-2,8Ghz), muss mal schaun wieviel Watt das ausmacht und wo das beste Leistung-pro-Watt- Verhältnis liegt. Wichtig dabei ist auch dass der Rechner keine Hitze erzeugt und rausbläßt. Ein Boxed-Kühler wäre in keinem Fall eine Option für mich.


----------



## Nakir (31. Juli 2006)

newester am 31.07.2006 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche einen 120mm Kühler/Lüfter der das halbe Board (NB + SPAWA) mitkühlt, denn es soll ersten alles "silent" bleiben und unter 3 Ghz geb ich mich nicht zufrieden


Lautstärke interessiert mich ja nicht. Aber wie gesagt, in dem PCGH-Test hat der Boxed-Kühler nicht schlechter gekühlt als ein CNPS 9500 AT.



> rausbläßt


 Bitte, was?


----------



## newester (31. Juli 2006)

Nakir am 31.07.2006 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 31.07.2006 18:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wären beide nix für mich, beide viel zu laut und die Lüfter zu klein im Durchmesser.


> > rausbläßt
> 
> 
> Bitte, was?


Naja aus dem Rechner soll keine Hitze kommen, nur kalte Luft soll durch die Gehäuselüfter herausgeblasen werden.   Dann heizt sich auch das Zimmer nicht so auf, zumindest nicht durch den PC


----------



## Flyer24 (31. Juli 2006)

http://trend4pc.de/product_info.php/products_id/909
http://trend4pc.de/product_info.php/products_id/936/XTCsid/95ab339fd318a3ef341d520012b1e5e9

Soeben wanderten diese beiden ins Warenkörbschen 

stay tuned
flyer


----------



## Zollman (1. August 2006)

Flyer24 am 31.07.2006 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> http://trend4pc.de/product_info.php/products_id/909
> http://trend4pc.de/product_info.php/products_id/936/XTCsid/95ab339fd318a3ef341d520012b1e5e9
> 
> Soeben wanderten diese beiden ins Warenkörbschen
> ...



Ich hoffe die G.Skills haben nicht 8 Chips pro seite, also 16 im ganzen!
Die wären zum P965 Chipsatz inkompatibel.
Ebenso 128MB grosse Module sind auch zum P965 inkompatibel!
MDT Rams laufen in der C1 Rev auch nicht! Also warten oder keine MDTs verwenden.

Das mitm MDT könnte sich ab C2 Stepping bessern.
Und ob die Performance mitm C2 besser wird? Glubt ihrs?


----------



## PANsVoice (1. August 2006)

> Ich hoffe die G.Skills haben nicht 8 Chips pro seite, also 16 im ganzen!
> Die wären zum P965 Chipsatz inkompatibel.




975X Chipsatz !!


----------



## xXmitchXx (1. August 2006)

> Ich hoffe die G.Skills haben nicht 8 Chips pro seite, also 16 im ganzen!
> Die wären zum P965 Chipsatz inkompatibel.



aaaaaaahhhhhhh!
...wie kriege ich dat denn raus?
(auf den fotos sieht man "dank" der kühlung ja nix)
wollte mir die nämllich auch besorgen!

lg xXmitchXx


----------



## newester (1. August 2006)

Flyer24 am 31.07.2006 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> http://trend4pc.de/product_info.php/products_id/936/XTCsid/95ab339fd318a3ef341d520012b1e5e9



Die hätte es hier günstiger gegeben, aber ohne
 "Holzkiste":  http://www.h-h-e.de/pd306231334.htm?categoryId=18
Aber wieso laufen die nicht auf P965 und AM2 Boards??


@Nakir wo hast du dein Mobo bestellt? Bei Abtron? Hast du ne email über den Versand bekommen? Ich hab bei Hicosys bestellt aber die scheinen das gleiche Lager zu haben und das ist nun leider leer (bei der Bestellung war das Board aber noch verfügbar).


----------



## Nakir (1. August 2006)

newester am 01.08.2006 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> @Nakir wo hast du dein Mobo bestellt? Bei Abtron? Hast du ne email über den Versand bekommen? Ich hab bei Hicosys bestellt aber die scheinen das gleiche Lager zu haben und das ist nun leider leer (bei der Bestellung war das Board aber noch verfügbar).


Jo, hatte ne Bestätigungsmail bekommen. Nachdem ich es bestellt hatte (Dienstag), war es am Tag darauf auch nicht mehr lieferbar. Den Tag danach früh am Morgen hab ich dann die Nachricht bekommen, dass es versendet wurde. Angekommen isses per GLS am Montag.

@G-Skill RAMs: Die Elpedia-Chips scheinen das Problem zu sein. Ka warum im Genauen.

@Zollmann: Wo hasten das mit den RAMs her? Wäre mir neu dass 965 Boards nicht mit DS-RAM umgehen können (Die kompatibilitäts-Liste von gigabyte sagt da afaik auch was anderes). Naja, wir werdens gleich sehen, wenn mein PC startet (oder net  ). Denn hab mir heute bei Alternate n Pentium D805 geholt.

Konfig sieht dann wie folgt aus:
Gigabyte 965P-DS4
2GB MDT DDR2-667
Pentium D 805
Gigabyte x1900XT
Enermax Liberty 400W
Drückt mir die Daumen 

btw. Alternate: Haben da n paar nett ausschauende Frauenhäuser


----------



## Zollman (1. August 2006)

xXmitchXx am 01.08.2006 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich hoffe die G.Skills haben nicht 8 Chips pro seite, also 16 im ganzen!
> > Die wären zum P965 Chipsatz inkompatibel.
> 
> 
> ...



Auf der Website!

Vielleicht ists mitm C2 Stepping behoben!


----------



## Zollman (1. August 2006)

Nakir am 01.08.2006 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 01.08.2006 15:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das betrifft nur Rams mit 8 Speicherchips pro Seite!

Das steht im Hardwareluxx Forum wo andere User das P5B Deluxe und Abit AB9 Pro und non Pro bereits haben und es selber probiert haben!

Im Handbuch steht dass diese Module zum Chipsatz inkompatibel sind!

Kannsts ja trotzdem proberen!


----------



## Nakir (1. August 2006)

grrrr
PC schaltet ein, Lüfter drehen sich, PC geht aus, PC geht an, Lüfter drehen sich, PC geht aus   
Das machter auch, wenn ich anstatt einem RAM-Riegel keinen drinne hab.


----------



## newester (1. August 2006)

Nakir am 01.08.2006 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> grrrr
> PC schaltet ein, Lüfter drehen sich, PC geht aus, PC geht an, Lüfter drehen sich, PC geht aus
> Das machter auch, wenn ich anstatt einem RAM-Riegel keinen drinne hab.



Naja typisch MDT oder P965, je nachdem wie man es sehen möchte. Der P965 hat schon wirklich mit sehr vielen verschiedenen Speichern Probleme. MDT scheint aber auch nicht ein zuverlässiges/konstantes Qualitäts-Niveau zu besitzen.


----------



## Nakir (1. August 2006)

newester am 01.08.2006 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja typisch MDT oder P965, je nachdem wie man es sehen möchte. Der P965 hat schon wirklich mit sehr vielen verschiedenen Speichern Probleme. MDT scheint aber auch nicht ein zuverlässiges/konstantes Qualitäts-Niveau zu besitzen.


Bei Alternate wird der 805er aber auch net als kompatible CPU gelistet  :-o 


Scheiß Fachhändler. Der kleinste RAM-Riegel den der da hat issen 1GB Riegel für 99€.


----------



## newester (1. August 2006)

Nakir am 01.08.2006 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Alternate wird der 805er aber auch net als kompatible CPU gelistet  :-o
> Scheiß Fachhändler. Der kleinste RAM-Riegel den der da hat issen 1GB Riegel für 99€.



Du kannst mir ja dein Board schicken, dann kann ich dir auch sagen ob es funzt und ob ein FSB über 400 Mhz drin ist.   und ich weiß wie gut mein E6400 geht...


----------



## xXmitchXx (1. August 2006)

@nakir: oh gott, dabei hab ich echt auf deine eindrücke von diesem board gewartet! ...mmm, hast du denn vielleicht noch ne anderen möglichkeit dat teil zu testen? denn ich wollte auch mal langsam den "bestell"-button drücken!   

lg


----------



## Nakir (1. August 2006)

newester am 01.08.2006 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst mir ja dein Board schicken, dann kann ich dir auch sagen ob es funzt und ob ein FSB über 400 Mhz drin ist.   und ich weiß wie gut mein E6400 geht...


grrrr
ich glaub ich setz mich gleich wieder ins Auto und mach mich auf den Weg zum ~30km entfernten Media Markt  



@Mitch: Keine anderer RAM hier daheim. Ich will mal beier Auskunft anrufen. Da hat ~15mins von mir n anderer "Fach"-Händler aufgemacht, mal gucken ob ich irgendwie an die Nummer von dem komme  
Argh nix zu machen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2006)

newester am 31.07.2006 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja aus dem Rechner soll keine Hitze kommen, nur kalte Luft soll durch die Gehäuselüfter herausgeblasen werden.   Dann heizt sich auch das Zimmer nicht so auf, zumindest nicht durch den PC



lol.
das ist dann doch n bissl ganz falsch..
egal wie du kühlst, die wärme, die die cpu abgibt, landet in der umgebungsluft, verteilt sich im zimmer und heizt dieses auf - und zwar in exakt dem gleichen maße, egal wie heiß die luft ist, die letztlich aus dem gehäuse kommt.
wenn du mehr lüftest ist die zwar kälter, aber viel lauwarme luft trägt nunmal die gleiche hitze wie wenig heiße luft.
die wärme muss halt irgendwo hin.


----------



## newester (1. August 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 01.08.2006 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 31.07.2006 19:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Kühler und die Gehäuse-Temps/Luft sind aber kalt (nicht lauwarm) bzw. wie die normale Raumtemperatur. Und mein PC-heizt definitiv nicht das Zimmer auf, der TFT dagegen merklich.

Mein kompletter PC hat weniger Verlustleistung als ne Glühbirne, und nur weil ich das Licht in einem Raum anmache wird er nicht merklich wärmer. Und selbst wenn es 1-2 Grad wären durch das Licht, auf eine Glühbirne blasen nicht 5 große Lüfter die erst gar nicht warnehmbare Hitze entstehen lassen, in meinem PC dagegen schon und das an mehreren Stellen verteilt.


----------



## Nakir (1. August 2006)

Jetzt isses offiziell Mädels, der RAM läuft net mit dem Board.   

Daraus ergibt sich folgende Frage:
Wenn ich jetzt den RAM verkaufe und die Rechnung mitschicke, sollte ich da meine Kundennummer schwärzen, oder ist das egal?  :-o


Edit: *Auf Sig verweis*


----------



## INU-ID (1. August 2006)

Nakir am 01.08.2006 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt isses offiziell Mädels, der RAM läuft net mit dem Board.


*meinen_kingston_DDR2_streichel*



> Daraus ergibt sich folgende Frage:
> Wenn ich jetzt den RAM verkaufe und die Rechnung mitschicke, sollte ich da meine Kundennummer schwärzen, oder ist das egal?  :-o
> 
> 
> Edit: *Auf Sig verweis*



Wie lange ist es den her das du ihn bei Alternate gekauft hast?
Mir ham die damals ne Graka noch 8 Wochen später umgetauscht - ich hab aber auch grad ne andere mitgenommen.

Ich bin überzeugt wenn du ganz lieb fragst machen die das schon...


----------



## Nakir (1. August 2006)

INU-ID am 01.08.2006 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> *meinen_kingston_DDR2_streichel*






> Wie lange ist es den her das du ihn bei Alternate gekauft hast?
> Mir ham die damals ne Graka noch 8 Wochen später umgetauscht - ich hab aber auch grad ne andere mitgenommen. Ich bin überzeugt wenn du ganz lieb fragst machen die das schon...


Nix Alternate, Mix-Computer. Haste aber ja schon gelesen.
Vielleicht färbt der Service von Alternate ja ab auf Mix. Haben beide ihren Sitz in Gießen.


----------



## xXmitchXx (1. August 2006)

> Jetzt isses offiziell Mädels, der RAM läuft net mit dem Board.



...redest du von dem gigabyte board?


----------



## Nakir (1. August 2006)

xXmitchXx am 01.08.2006 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ...redest du von dem gigabyte board?


Jo, von welchem sonst?  :-o 
Der RAM läuft bisher anscheind auf noch keinem 965er Board. Ka warum. Auf meinem 915-Mobo läuft er ohne Probleme.

Edit: Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, ob folgende RAMs auf dem Board laufen:
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a206905.html
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a201734.html
http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a206818.html
?


----------



## PANsVoice (1. August 2006)

Sorry,

ich habe etwas den Überblick über diesen mittlerweile gigantischen Thread verloren.

Kann jemand kurz zusammenfassen, welche Boards nun empfohlen werden?
Welcher Chipsatz?
Welche kompatiblen RAM?
Gibt es schon, oder in absehbarer Zeit, Conroe-Boards mit Nvidia 590 SLI Chipsatz?

   

Besten Dank


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2006)

newester am 01.08.2006 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Kühler und die Gehäuse-Temps/Luft sind aber kalt (nicht lauwarm) bzw. wie die normale Raumtemperatur. Und mein PC-heizt definitiv nicht das Zimmer auf, der TFT dagegen merklich.
> 
> Mein kompletter PC hat weniger Verlustleistung als ne Glühbirne, und nur weil ich das Licht in einem Raum anmache wird er nicht merklich wärmer. Und selbst wenn es 1-2 Grad wären durch das Licht, auf eine Glühbirne blasen nicht 5 große Lüfter die erst gar nicht warnehmbare Hitze entstehen lassen, in meinem PC dagegen schon und das an mehreren Stellen verteilt.



was ich sagen will ist, dass ein pc so und soviel strom in wärme verwandelt, wenn er läuft und es ist herzlich egal, mit welchem kühler und bei welcher temperatur du diese wärmemenge abführst - sie landet in der raumluft und heizt diesen mehr oder minder -je nach pc- auf, egal ob man ne 400€ wakü oder nen intel boxed nimmt und egal ob die luft, die hinten ausm pc kommt, 20° oder 50° hat.


----------



## newester (1. August 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 01.08.2006 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 01.08.2006 17:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht wie du das siehst aber ich finde es unangenhemer wenn da neben mir 50° (wegen schlechter Kühlung) statt 20° heiße Luft aus dem Rechner kommt. Denn logsicherweise wird es auf Dauer mit 50° heißer Luft wärmer im Zimmer als mit 20° "heißer" Luft.


----------



## newester (1. August 2006)

Nakir am 01.08.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, ob folgende RAMs auf dem Board laufen:
> http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a206905.html



http://www.h-h-e.de/pd1152445979.htm?categoryId=18 (hier nur 169,- Euro)
KA ob der wirklich gut läuft...



> http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a201734.html


Nur für Intel? Hmm, scheinbar auch "anspruchsvoller" (zickiger) Speicher, könnte imo auch mit dem P965 Probs machen, wenn der schon nicht mit AMD läuft.



> http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a206818.html


Die Muschis sind eigentlich sehr kompatibel und stabil, aber was ich gelesen habe mag das Gigabyte die auch nicht so sehr (zumindest beim Übertakten) ich glaube es gehen nicht mehr als 400Mhz (800Mhz).

Mein Tipp: 
entweder kaum Geld ausgeben und einfach was solides: http://www.h-h-e.de/pd-1449345223.htm?categoryId=14
oder gleich was richtig properes:  http://www.h-h-e.de/pd-2056235342.htm?categoryId=51 bzw. http://www.h-h-e.de/pd-506852706.htm?categoryId=18


----------



## Nakir (1. August 2006)

newester am 01.08.2006 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.h-h-e.de/pd1152445979.htm?categoryId=18 (hier nur 169,- Euro)
> KA ob der wirklich gut läuft...


Laut HW-Luxxx läuft der auch nicht.



> Nur für Intel? Hmm, scheinbar auch "anspruchsvoller" (zickiger) Speicher, könnte imo auch mit dem P965 Probs machen, wenn der schon nicht mit AMD läuft.


Da eh nicht lieferbar, fällt er mal flach.



> Die Muschis sind eigentlich sehr kompatibel und stabil, aber was ich gelesen habe mag das Gigabyte die auch nicht so sehr (zumindest beim Übertakten) ich glaube es gehen nicht mehr als 400Mhz (800Mhz).


Die hab ich mir eben bestellt. Mal gucken ob sie laufen.
Wenn nicht, dann probier ich es mal mit OCZ.
Und wenn dann nix geht, ja dann....



> Mein Tipp:
> entweder kaum Geld ausgeben und einfach was solides: http://www.h-h-e.de/pd-1449345223.htm?categoryId=14
> oder gleich was richtig properes:  http://www.h-h-e.de/pd-2056235342.htm?categoryId=51


Die ersten sind mir im Vergleich zu den Mushkins zu teuer. Und die zweiten sind einfach zu teuer


----------



## Nakir (1. August 2006)

PANsVoice am 01.08.2006 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann jemand kurz zusammenfassen, welche Boards nun empfohlen werden?
> Welcher Chipsatz?


Momentan kann man von der Ausgereiftheit her wohl wirklich nur Mainboards mit dem 975x-Chipsatz.
Die 965er laufen zwar teils schneller, sind aber anschein extrem zickig, was den RAM angeht.



> Gibt es schon, oder in absehbarer Zeit, Conroe-Boards mit Nvidia 590 SLI Chipsatz?


Bisher waren die getesteten Boards nur Voerserienmodelle. Könnte also noch etwas dauern.


----------



## Zollman (1. August 2006)

PANsVoice am 01.08.2006 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry,
> 
> ich habe etwas den Überblick über diesen mittlerweile gigantischen Thread verloren.
> 
> ...




Also:


*RAM-MODULE*:

-MDT Rams Laufen auf Boards mit dem P965 Chipsatz nicht, es ist auch nicht sehr wahrscheinlich dass sich dies mit der C2 Chipsatzrevision des P965 ändern wird!!

- Rams mit 8 Speicherchips pro Seite sind ebenfalls Inkompatibel zum Chipsatz, egal welcher Hersteller. Ebenfalls Rams die nur 128 MB ider kleiner sind.

Chipsatz-Unterschiede:

- Es gibt 3 schnelle Chipsätze die den Conroe unterstützen:
*Nforce 590 SLI Intel Edition*, *Nforce 570 SLI Intel Edition*, *Intel i975x* und der *P965 Chipsatz*

Der i975X: Nur ein paar Boards z.B Asus P5W DH (ist Quadcore Ready), MSI 975X Platinum (Rev 2.A und 2.B aber bei rev. A kann der Vcore nicht geändert werden), und das DFI 975X/G INFINITY unterstützen den Conroe.
Dieser Chipsatz hat KEINEN nativen DDR800 Support, aber alle i975 Mainboards ünterstützen ihn trotzdem!!


Der Nforce 590/570 SLI IE: Unterstützen die selben Technologien wie für den AM2 (also SLI Memory usw...) Er sollte 5% schneller als der P965 sein!  
Release-Tremine gibts soweit ich weiss noch keine.
Auch diese Chipsätze haben keine IDE Controller integriert d.h alle als Zusatzcontroller dabei! Beide haben Nativen DDR800 support!


Der P965: Obwohl es eine Mainstream-Chipsatz werden sollte, ist er schneller als der I975X!!! Das ist schon mal wegen der Fast Memory Acess Technologie der Fall. Der Chipsatz sortiert hierbei die die Speicherzugriffe um, damit er Latenzpausen ausnutzen kann. Nun leider stimmt im C1 Stepping des Chipsatzes nicht ganz, daher ist er noch nicht schneller!
Doch bei c't stimmte die Performance, daher hatten die entweder das C2 oder die Gerüchte sind falsch.
Auch dieser Chipsatz hat keine IDE Controller integriert d.h alle als Zusatzcontroller dabei!
Er hat auch nativen DDR800 Support!

Es gibt noch welche von SIS, Via und noch von ATI (Radeon Xpress 1000, Crossfire Express 3200). Natürlich auch noch G965 (mit Onboard Graka), Q965 (Fernwartungsfunktionen fürs Büro), den Q963 (ohne PEG Port, also keine PCI-Express Grakas einbaubar), die P946 Serie als Low-End Chipsatz.

Mainboards die angeblich gut sind:


Asus:
Auf jedenfall das AUSGEREIFTE Asus P5W DH (ist auch Quad-Core fähig),
P5B UND P5B Deluxe (das Deluxe hat Ram-Probleme mitm alten Bios bei 2 Modulen, das non Deluxe sei weniger verbuggt hat aber nur auf einem internen und einem einem externen S-ATA Raid. Somit müsste man ein S-ATA Kabel nach drinnen ziehen um ein Raid sys zu machen. Keine Ahnung warum Asus den einzigen externen S-ATA Port Raid fähig gemacht hat, und nur einen internen!   )

Abit:

AB9/Pro (läuft noch nicht mit Engineeringsampels, und im Bios kann man die Ram-Latenzen noch nicht verstellen. Hat auch sonst noch Biosprobleme sogar mit normalen Conroes)

Gigabyte:

P965 DS3 (ist günstig und mach extrem hohe FSB Take mit),
P965 DS4 (ebenfalls gut zum Ocen und 8-Phasen Stromversorgung, Heatpipe Kühlung) und das P965 DS6 (teuer und 12 Phasen Stromversorgung).


----------



## Nakir (2. August 2006)

Zollman am 01.08.2006 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> - Rams mit 8 Speicherchips pro Seite sind ebenfalls Inkompatibel zum Chipsatz, egal welcher Hersteller. Ebenfalls Rams die nur 128 MB ider kleiner sind.


Könntest du endlich mal einen Beweis dafür bringen?
Z.B. läuft das DDR2-800 2GB-Kit von MDT auf dem Gigabyte. Und ich denke nicht, dass die anders aufgebaut sind als die 667er von MDT.



Alsp, so wie ich das sehe, sind auf momentan den meisten RAMs Chips mit 512MBit verbaut. Wenn man damit auf ein GByte kommen will muss man auf beide Seiten jeweils 8Chips verbauen. Somit wäre fast jeder 1-GB Riegel inkompatibel zu den 965er Boards. Ich denke, dass ist grober Unfug.
Also will Link haben zum Nachlesen.


----------



## xXmitchXx (2. August 2006)

@nakir: oh gott, oh gott...dat mit dem speicher wird echt noch n hartes stück brot!
wäre super von dir wenn du mich(/uns) hier noch am laufen halten könntest welcher speicher es dann nun auf deinem board tut, denn
ich wollte im moment wohl auch das gigabyte am ehesten nehmen!

lg & viel glück beim speicher ausprobieren


----------



## Nakir (2. August 2006)

xXmitchXx am 02.08.2006 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> @nakir: oh gott, oh gott...dat mit dem speicher wird echt noch n hartes stück brot!
> wäre super von dir wenn du mich(/uns) hier noch am laufen halten könntest welcher speicher es dann nun auf deinem board tut, denn
> ich wollte im moment wohl auch das gigabyte am ehesten nehmen!
> 
> lg & viel glück beim speicher ausprobieren


Also hab mir wie gesagt den Mushkin bestellt, der Heute auch ausgeliefert wurde und Morgen ankommen sollte.
Laut nem User im Gigabyteforum ( Klick mich! ) läuft der Mushkin ohne Probleme auf seinem DS4 mit nem Pentium D 805.

Und danke für den seelischen Beistand


----------



## xXmitchXx (2. August 2006)

> Und danke für den seelischen Beistand



haha...kein ding! 
 

*möge die motherboard macht mit dir sein*


----------



## Zollman (2. August 2006)

Nakir am 02.08.2006 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Zollman am 01.08.2006 23:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Im HW Luxx Forum hatt einer sogar die entsprechende Seite gescannt, könnt ja das Handbuch Downloaden! Viele gute 1GB Module haben 128MB Chips, also 4 pro Siete! Etwa der Mushkin EM2-6400 (den habe ich)!

Aber wenn ich dies jetzt suchen soll, muss ich mich durch 2578 Posts wälzen!!!!!!!

Werds aber später machen!!
Und es liegt amd P965er!


----------



## Flyer24 (2. August 2006)

heute war der freundliche UPS-Fahrer da und brachte Geschenke  

Geiles Mobo des , Conroe E6600 sollte morgen da sein
http://img480.imageshack.us/img480/7784/asus2rj9.jpg
http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/4825/asus3sd6.jpg
http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/2461/asus4ke7.jpg

und Riegelschn dazu 
http://img416.imageshack.us/img416/8421/gskilleq6.jpg
http://img416.imageshack.us/img416/9893/gskill1fa0.jpg

Stay weiter tuned


----------



## INU-ID (2. August 2006)

Flyer24 am 02.08.2006 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Geiles Mobo des


Da is ja sogar noch die Folie drauf (Kühlkörper). *g*

Was ich nicht verstehe - warum sind die Kühler verkleidet?
Also nach oben/vorne hin zu?  :-o


----------



## xXmitchXx (2. August 2006)

Flyer24 am 02.08.2006 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> heute war der freundliche UPS-Fahrer da und brachte Geschenke
> 
> Geiles Mobo des , Conroe E6600 sollte morgen da sein
> http://img480.imageshack.us/img480/7784/asus2rj9.jpg
> ...



wo hast du deine teile bestellt wenn ich ma fragen darf?
...denn in den läden wo ich ma nachgesehen und gefragt hab war der conroe noch nicht vorhanden!

lg


----------



## Nakir (2. August 2006)

xXmitchXx am 02.08.2006 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ...denn in den läden wo ich ma nachgesehen und gefragt hab war der conroe noch nicht vorhanden!
> 
> lg


Der war bei diveresen Händlern immer mal kurz verfügbar. Da mussu schneller sein


----------



## xXmitchXx (3. August 2006)

Nakir am 02.08.2006 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> xXmitchXx am 02.08.2006 22:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmm...da war ich ma wieder zuuu laaaaannnnggggsssaaaammmm!   

aber ich wollte ja eh erstmal n paar infos zu den boards & co haben bevor dich bestell.

ps: bin daher auch auch sehr gespannt wie dein board heute läuft wenn du deine cpu bekommst!    

lg


----------



## newester (3. August 2006)

xXmitchXx am 03.08.2006 09:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ps: bin daher auch auch sehr gespannt wie dein board heute läuft wenn du deine cpu bekommst!



Das würde mich auch interessieren, denn bei mir ist alles da bis auf das Gigabyte-Board   Hab beim Versand angerufen es sind keine mehr da   
Jetzt hab ich Nachts mal bei 1deins.de bestellt, die Verfügbarkeit steht aber heute auch hier schon wieder auf nicht lieferbar, evtl. hab ich ja Glück und bekomme noch eins.


----------



## Nakir (3. August 2006)

xXmitchXx am 03.08.2006 09:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ps: bin daher auch auch sehr gespannt wie dein board heute läuft wenn du deine cpu bekommst!
> 
> lg


Hä? DIe CPU hab ich mir doch am Dienstag bei Alternate abgeholt. Das was fehlte war ein kompatibler RAM.  :-o 
Und der ist heute glücklicherweise mit der Postbotin gekommen. Grad mal schnell eingebaut, und es läuft!   

Da das DVD-LW schon im gehäuse ist, werd ich den Rest da jetzt auch erstmal einbauen.
Mit Übertaktungsberichten über das Board kann ich nicht dienen, da der Pentium D 805 sowieso nur n FSB von 133MHz hat.
Wenn ich glück hab, bring ich ihn auf 200MHz und das gleibt ja noch weit hinter dem max. FSB zurück, welcher das Board unterstützt (266MHz).

Hauptsache die Möhre läuft


----------



## newester (3. August 2006)

Nakir am 03.08.2006 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Übertaktungsberichten über das Board kann ich nicht dienen, da der Pentium D 805 sowieso nur n FSB von 133MHz hat.



Jo dass 3fache an FSB ist schon mindesten zu erwarten bei den Gigabytes.   



> Wenn ich glück hab, bring ich ihn auf 200MHz ...


Da reicht Glück nicht mehr   

Aber schon mal klasse das dass Board funzt   , ist ja nicht selbstverständlich.   
Du hast nicht zufällig Lust Windows über dein IDE-DVD-LW zu installieren?


----------



## Nakir (3. August 2006)

newester am 03.08.2006 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast nicht zufällig Lust Windows über dein IDE-DVD-LW zu installieren?


Wie denn sonst?  :-o 



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnert hab, hatte mal ein Gigabyte Mitarbeiter gesagt, dass das kein Problem sein soll, da der Controller als Standard-Controller erkannt wird. Na mal schaun.


----------



## newester (3. August 2006)

Nakir am 03.08.2006 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 03.08.2006 13:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Najo, ich installiere bei einem System-Wechsel Windows (aus Faulheit) seltenst neu, außer beim Yonah-System, allerdings lagen die Instabilitäten nicht daran --> umsonst die Arbeit


----------



## Nakir (3. August 2006)

newester am 03.08.2006 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Najo, ich installiere bei einem System-Wechsel Windows (aus Faulheit) seltenst neu, außer beim Yonah-System, allerdings lagen die Instabilitäten nicht daran --> umsonst die Arbeit


Da ich mir auch ne neue SATA2 HDD gegönnt hab, muss ich das quasi zwingend machen


----------



## newester (3. August 2006)

Nakir am 03.08.2006 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich mir auch ne neue SATA2 HDD gegönnt hab, muss ich das quasi zwingend machen



Ich kenne da ein Image-Tool, damit kannst du Windows von der alten Platte auf die neue Platte kriegen. Geht ganz schnell (paar Minuten).


----------



## xXmitchXx (3. August 2006)

@ nakir: ach mist, sicher du hattest ja schon den prozi! ...et war der speicher der gefehlt hat.
also da du jetzt ja ein laufendes system hast, wäre ich dir bestens verbunden wenn du mir nochmal die komponenten nennen könntest die jetzt verbaut worden sind!

*nach_kaufen_will*    

ps: wann kriegst du denn deine "finale" cpu?

lg & viel spass mit deiner neuen kiste!


----------



## Nakir (3. August 2006)

xXmitchXx am 03.08.2006 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> *nach_kaufen_will*


Also der gesamte PC:
Enermax Liberty 400W
Gehäuse: Mercury schwarz Hat zwar schöne Löcher auf der Seite, aber die Befestigungslösungen sind unterdurchschnittlich.
Mainboard: Gigabyte 965P-DS4
CPU: Intel Pentium D805
RAM: Mushkin EM2-6400
Graka: Gigabyte x1900xt
Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint P120 (@Inu: Die Seagte war mir zu teuer  )
Das DVD-LW issn Teac. Das Einzige was ich aus dem alten rechner übernommen hab 
Ansonsten hab ich noch einen 120mm Lüfter, zwei 80mm, 4 blaue Neonröhren, 4 schwarzlicht Röhren, Neon Tapes und Neon Strings. Mal gucken was mit dem Modding-Zeugs so geht. Eher unerfahren in dem Bereich.



> ps: wann kriegst du denn deine "finale" cpu?


Wollte ja erst nur n Pentium 4 mit ~2,8 - 3GHz für 70€. Aber der war net mehr Lieferbar, und so hab ich Dienstag Alternat besucht und mir den 805 gekauft. Je nachdem wie hoch ich mit dem komme, wird sooo schnell jetzt erstmal kein Conoroe gekauft. Plan wars, mit in zwei Monaten n E6600 zu kaufen.
Mal schaun.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2006)

newester am 01.08.2006 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja nicht wie du das siehst aber ich finde es unangenhemer wenn da neben mir 50° (wegen schlechter Kühlung) statt 20° heiße Luft aus dem Rechner kommt.



mir herzlich egal, solange die luft an der von mir abgewandten seite raus kommt und sich dann im zimmer verteilt



> Denn logsicherweise wird es auf Dauer mit 50° heißer Luft wärmer im Zimmer als mit 20° "heißer" Luft.



weiß nicht, wie es mit deiner logik aussieht, aber laut naturgesetzen heizt sich der raum um genau die produzierte menge wärme auf - und die ist immer gleich.
man kann mit 100w halt wahlweise 1m³ um 20K oder 2m³ um 10K erwärmen (zahlen willkürlich gewählt), was aber herzlich egal ist, sobald sich der 20K m³ mit nem rumidlen m³ im zimmer vermischt hat, der bei der stärkeren lösung einfach mit durch den rechner geblasen wurde.


----------



## newester (3. August 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 03.08.2006 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 01.08.2006 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Watt-Zahl bleibt gleich, auch kann keine Energie vernichtet werden, dass ist mir soweit klar. Aber Energie wird doch nicht nur in Wärme umgewandelt, auch in "Arbeit". Durch gute Kühler und Lüfter (die auch Energie kosten) verhindere ich doch, dass die Hitze an der entsprechenden Stelle erst überhaupt (so stark)ensteht. 
Wenn ich einen Rechner ganz schlecht kühle und da drin brühtet es geradezu, dann wird die Umgebung doch stärker oder zumindest schneller aufgeheizt, als wenn ich im vorhinein die Hitze (an entsprechender Stelle) erst gar nicht so groß werden lasse. Die Frage wie schnell sie nämliche ein Raum um wieviel Grad aufheizt ist nämlich auch interessant, weil man regelmäßig durch Lüften die Raumtemperatur wieder senkt. Der Kühlkörper wird z.B. nicht mal lauwarm da der Lüfter ihn schön kühl hält. 

Zumindest subjetktiv empfindet man ein schnelleres/stärkeres "Aufheizen", denn ich bin so sensibel    dass ich eine starke Hitzequelle unangenehm warnehme (auch wenn "die luft an der von mir abgewandten seite raus kommt"), sie ist immer noch konzentriert, unmittelbar in meiner Nähe. 
Eigentlich ist es auch egal was die Physik und Mathematik sagt, es geht mir eh um das Empfinden oder gefühlte Ergebnis (bin ja kein Roboter oder Rechnenwerk), hauptsache man fühlt sich wohl. Ich hab ja zumindest erkannt das der beste Weg die Senkung der Gesamt-VL ist.


----------



## INU-ID (3. August 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 03.08.2006 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> weiß nicht, wie es mit deiner logik aussieht,


Läßt sich an seiner Erklärung bezüglich Wärmeabgabe sehr gut erkennen.   



			
				newester am 03.08.2006 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich einen Rechner ganz schlecht kühle und da drin brühtet es geradezu, dann wird die Umgebung doch stärker oder zumindest schneller aufgeheizt, als wenn ich im vorhinein die Hitze (an entsprechender Stelle) erst gar nicht so groß werden lasse.



Ähm, nein?

Die in Wärme umgewandelte Energie bleibt doch die gleiche.



			
				newester am 03.08.2006 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich ist es auch egal was die Physik und Mathematik sagt, es geht mir eh um das Empfinden oder gefühlte Ergebnis


Axo. Na dann.  



			
				Nakir am 03.08.2006 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Board fand logischerweise nichts auf der Platte was sich zum Booten eignete und startete dann das Setup von der XP-CD. Ist dann alles normal durchgelaufen und schwupps ist Windows installiert.



Und? Wie lüppt die CPU? Wie weit schon übertaktet? Und und und???
*aus_nase_zieh*


----------



## Nakir (3. August 2006)

Was finde ich so alles im BIOS:
DIMM Overvoltage (in 0.025V Schritten)
PCIe Overvoltage (in 0,05V Schritten)
MCH Overvoltage (in 0,05V Schritten)
FSB Overvoltage (in 0,05V Schritten)
CPU Overvoltage (im oberen Bereich 0,025V in Schritten im unteren Spannungsbereich in 0,00625V , max: 2,375V, min: 1,02500V)
Der maximal einstellbare FSB beträgt 600MHz.

Windows ließ sich ohne ein Problem installieren.
1st. Boot-Device = HDD
2nd. Boot-Device = DVD-LW


Das Board fand logischerweise nichts auf der Platte was sich zum Booten eignete und startete dann das Setup von der XP-CD. Ist dann alles normal durchgelaufen und schwupps ist Windows installiert.


----------



## xXmitchXx (3. August 2006)

Nakir am 03.08.2006 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> xXmitchXx am 03.08.2006 14:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey cool, danke für die info´s!
...also ich hab bis jetzt für meinen rechner auch nur das gehäuse
(AeroEngine II - SSA), und den DVD-Brenner (BenQ DW1640)!

ich hab hier noch n altes enermax netzteil mit 350W, meinste dat reicht!

lg


----------



## INU-ID (3. August 2006)

xXmitchXx am 03.08.2006 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab hier noch n altes enermax netzteil mit 350W, meinste dat reicht!


Wenn es das Modell mit 26A an 12V ist - da kannste schon ne Menge anklemmen.


----------



## Nakir (3. August 2006)

xXmitchXx am 03.08.2006 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab hier noch n altes enermax netzteil mit 350W, meinste dat reicht?
> 
> lg


Für das Gehäuse und den DVD Brenner reichts auf jedenfall   
Woher soll ich wissen, was noch in deinen Rechner kommt?


----------



## newester (3. August 2006)

INU-ID am 03.08.2006 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 03.08.2006 15:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, das dürfte so ziemlich jeden rationalen Erklärungversuch entkräften.   
Jedem wie es ihm wohl bekommt.


----------



## Hyperhorn (3. August 2006)

*grrr*
Warum gibt es nicht
-SLI
-2* IDE
und 1-2* PCI-X auf einem stabilen Conroe-Board.   

Geht beim AM2 doch auch...  (aber da wurde ja schlauerweise das Retention-Modul geändert  )

btw: Kann mir jemand einen PCI-X Adaptec SCSI-Controller empfehlen (bzw. nicht empfehlen)?! (Diese Atlas-Fetisischten riptall und INU vielleicht  :-o ^^   )
--> Alternativ bin ich um jeden (Test-/Benchmark-)Link zu dem Thema dankbar


----------



## xXmitchXx (3. August 2006)

INU-ID am 03.08.2006 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es das Modell mit 26A an 12V ist - da kannste schon ne Menge anklemmen.



...du meinst nicht etwa 2.6A oder?

lg


----------



## Nakir (3. August 2006)

xXmitchXx am 03.08.2006 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ...du meinst nicht etwa 2.6A oder?
> lg


Meint er nicht.


----------



## xXmitchXx (3. August 2006)

Nakir am 03.08.2006 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Für das Gehäuse und den DVD Brenner reichts auf jedenfall
> Woher soll ich wissen, was noch in deinen Rechner kommt?



...also da soll noch (neben den standard komponenten) ne geforce 7900gt und n 6600 rein!
hoffe dat langt echt!

   

lg


----------



## INU-ID (3. August 2006)

Hyperhorn am 03.08.2006 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> btw: Kann mir jemand einen PCI-X Adaptec SCSI-Controller empfehlen (bzw. nicht empfehlen)?! (Diese Atlas-Fetisischten riptall und INU vielleicht  :-o ^^   )



Für kleines Geld gibts schon nen Adaptec 29160 (eBay).
Reicht im Prinzip sogar für Ultra320 Platten.

Wenn du kein geeignetes Mobo mit 64Bit PCI-X findest - quasi alle PCI-X SCSI-Karten lassen sich auch ohne Probleme auch in einem normalen 32Bit PCI Steckplatz betreiben.
Dann allerdings auch nur mit den für PCI üblichen max. 110-120MB/s - also für RAID nicht wirklich geeignet.

Es kommen demnächst aber auch noch Core2Duo taugliche Mobos mit PCI-X heraus.

Ansonsten ist der  2120S oder 2200S nicht schlecht.

Brauchst du den auch RAID? Welche Platten willst du überhaupt anklemmen?  :-o



			
				xXmitchXx am 03.08.2006 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ...also da soll noch ... ne geforce 7900gt



  ((( das NT langt sogar für ne X1900XTX )))


----------



## Hyperhorn (3. August 2006)

INU-ID am 03.08.2006 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Für kleines Geld gibts schon nen Adaptec 29160 (eBay).
> Reicht im Prinzip sogar für Ultra320 Platten.


Jo, der ist recht günstig.   


			
				INU-ID am 03.08.2006 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du kein geeignetes Mobo mit 64Bit PCI-X findest - quasi alle PCI-X SCSI-Karten lassen sich auch ohne Probleme auch in einem normalen 32Bit PCI Steckplatz betreiben.
> Dann allerdings auch nur mit den für PCI üblichen max. 110-120MB/s - also für RAID nicht wirklich geeignet.


Mmmh, das wäre -zumindest vorläufig- auch keine schlechte Idee. Dann warte ich vielleicht erstmal in der Hinsicht. Sollte allerdings dann auch wirklich funzen.   


			
				INU-ID am 03.08.2006 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten ist der  2120S oder 2200S nicht schlecht.


"notier" *g* Ich schau jetzt mal bei ebay rein. Gegen den 29320 spricht eigentlich auch nichts. Bringt ordentlich Controller-RAM auch bei <5 Platten und nur RAID 0 etwas?   


			
				INU-ID am 03.08.2006 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchst du den auch RAID? Welche Platten willst du überhaupt anklemmen?  :-o


Da bin ich auch noch am überlegen...   
Wäre vorerst evtl. ne kleinere 15K fürs OS und dann später 2*RAID 0 mit zwei Platten (10/15K  :-o  -->Finanzen...   )
Wenn RAID, dann eigentlich nur RAID 0.

Abgesehen davon sollte ich vielleicht einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Nakir (3. August 2006)

Soooo Mädels, ich will jetzt mal n bissel rum prollen:
Klick mich!
 


Benchmarks werd ich nachreichen, wenn ich mir die Programme dazu gezogen hab


----------



## xXmitchXx (3. August 2006)

Nakir am 03.08.2006 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Soooo Mädels, ich will jetzt mal n bissel rum prollen:
> Klick mich!
> 
> 
> ...



oh man, dat sieht aber ma übelst gut aus!


----------



## INU-ID (3. August 2006)

Nakir am 03.08.2006 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Soooo Mädels, ich will jetzt mal n bissel rum prollen:
> Klick mich!


  

Man sieht das Kagge aus...


----------



## newester (3. August 2006)

Nakir am 03.08.2006 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Soooo Mädels, ich will jetzt mal n bissel rum prollen:
> Klick mich!



Los, ab zu Nethands, Sys eingeben, in ab damit in die Sig.


----------



## Neo33 (3. August 2006)

INU-ID am 03.08.2006 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 03.08.2006 19:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HEHE, da kann ich INU nur zustimmen )) aber zum Glück sind Geschmäcker ja verschieden. Da mein Compi eh unterm Tisch steht kann ich auf (Zitat vom Bekannten) "sonen neumodischen Schnickschnack" verzichten    

Aber mal was anderes:  ich hätte mal gerne Meinungen zu folgender Sache:

da ja die Core2Duo Boards wg. der ICH8 diese beschränkte IDE-Unterstützung bieten       hier ne Frage von nem Noob:  kann man (z.B. an dem Gigabyte 965P-DS4) zwei IDE-Geräte anschliessen? Ich meine ja. Aber: diese zwei Geräte sollten/müssen dann vom gleichen Typ sein, richtig? also z.B. 2x optisches LWk bzw 2x HD ??? 
Da ich ein neues System aufbauen will und ich ursprünglich drei alte IDE- Komponenten zusätzlich verbauen wollte (CD, DVD, HD 40GB), kam/kommt mir der ICH8 gehörig in die Quere. Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben, welche Kombination die cleverste ist?  Ich hatte bis dato vor, die IDE-Platte als Zweitplatte/Windows-partition zu nutzen und meinen "alten" DVD-Brenner einzubauen. Wenn es sitmmt, dass nur Typ-gleiche IDE-Geräte angeklemmt werden können kann ich das dann in der Form wohl knicken...    

Wozu tendiert ihr und was würdet ihr machen?? Alte IDE-Platte rein, da Windows druff und DVD-Brenner als SATA neukaufen (womit ich nur ein optisches LW hätte    und die alten in die Tonne hauen kann    Oder halt lediglich die neue Sataplatte (Sp2504)  verwenden und die alten CD/DVD-Laufwerke weiternutzen (was mir dann 50 Euronen einspart, aber auch meiner alten HD den Friedhof beschert)? 


Bin sehr an euren Meinungen interessiert. Und Danke im voraus.
hehe, und wer dann die überflüssigen IDE-teile haben will: bitte melden   
sind dann günstigst abzugeben


----------



## INU-ID (3. August 2006)

Neo33 am 03.08.2006 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu tendiert ihr und was würdet ihr machen??


Mensch, in einen solchen Rechner baut man doch keine Gammel-40GB-Platte mehr ein.
Schmeiß das Ding ausm Fenster, für 60€ gibts doch schon ne 250GB SATA2 von Samsung...

Davon ab reicht ja wohl ein DVD-(Brenner)Laufwerk im Rechner. *find*

Außerdem gibts bei eBay für paar €s so schöne IDE=>USB Adapter - damit kannste noch sehr viele IDE-Geräte anklemmen.


----------



## Nakir (3. August 2006)

Neo33 am 03.08.2006 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Da mein Compi eh unterm Tisch steht kann ich auf (Zitat vom Bekannten) "sonen neumodischen Schnickschnack" verzichten


Ich eigentlich auch. Mein Haupt-PC stehta uchrecht unauffällig neben mir. In schlichtem schwarz gekleidet und kaum hörbar.
Bei meinem Zocker PC sieht/hört sich das ganz anders an ^^



> kann man (z.B. an dem Gigabyte 965P-DS4) zwei IDE-Geräte anschliessen? Ich meine ja. Aber: diese zwei Geräte sollten/müssen dann vom gleichen Typ sein, richtig? also z.B. 2x optisches LWk bzw 2x HD ???


Das wäre mir neu :-o



> Wozu tendiert ihr und was würdet ihr machen?? Alte IDE-Platte rein, da Windows druff und DVD-Brenner als SATA neukaufen (womit ich nur ein optisches LW hätte    und die alten in die Tonne hauen kann    Oder halt lediglich die neue Sataplatte (Sp2504)  verwenden und die alten CD/DVD-Laufwerke weiternutzen (was mir dann 50 Euronen einspart, aber auch meiner alten HD den Friedhof beschert)?


MMn ist die 40GB HDD wie auch das CD-LW überflüssig. Problem gelöst ; >

Aber wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste würde das CD-LW als erstes fliegen.


----------



## Neo33 (3. August 2006)

hey hey hey, nu macht doch meine alte 40er nit so platt ))) mein liebes Baby, mit dem ich sooooo viele schöne Stunden verbracht habe *sniff* 

naja, ich hab mir halt gedacht, die 40gb kann ich auch noch irgendwie nutzen - klar sind die neuen platten schweine-billig, aber meine ursprüngliche Preisgrenze hab ich bereits um "einen sehr hohen Betrag" überschritten, und ich möchte halt nicht noch mehr ausgeben. 

Aber nach euren Einwürfen bin jetzt beruhigt: alten DVD-Brenner rein, neue SP 2504 rein, alte *sniff* 40er *streichel* aufn Müll werfen *ichwerddichnievermiss...äh...vergessen*  - naja, ne zweite Platte kann ich immer noch nachrüsten - aber ich tu mich halt immer schwer alten krempel einfach wegzuhauen, obwohl das zeug noch läuft... 

oki doki - danke erstmal     ihr habt mir somit schonmal ne Menge Kohle gespart - thx


----------



## Neo33 (3. August 2006)

@Nakir

apropos "bei mir würde das CD- LW als erstes fliegen"

irgendwie kommt meinem Hirn grad die Szene aus Spiderman 1 in den Sinn wo er die "erste Flugstunde" aufm Dach absolviert:...  "auf auf und davon.... " Fliiiieg " (oder in english) flyyyyyyyy  hehe  nur dass Spidy anstelle des Netzes das CD-LW durch die Gegend feuert     ROFL


----------



## Flyer24 (3. August 2006)

Der E6600er von meinem Bruder ist heute angekommen und wurde auch sofort verbaut, hab z.Zt. leider so einen popligen, ohrenschädigenden Arctic Cooling Freezer drauf (Trifft das nur den Freezer für so.939  zu oder halten es viele User tatsächlich für lautlos? ),  eine Sockel 775 Halterung für den Wasserkühler hab ich ganz verpeilt, kommt aber in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2006)

INU-ID am 03.08.2006 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 03.08.2006 19:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wenigstens hat er nen guten schraubenzieher 

zu den laufwerken: mir wäre kein controller bekannt, der auf eine laufwerkssorte besteht (außer läuft im raid modus  ), problematischer ist eher, nen controller zu haben, der überhaupt atapi tauglich...

(      @asus)


prinzipiell würde ich die anschaffung eines neuen sata brenners überlegen. 
(hab mir jetzt auch einen via pcgh abo organisiert - eigentlich mit der hoffnung, dann endlich die ich5 für meine hdds freizuhaben, aber.... -siehe vorvorletzte zeile)


----------



## Neo33 (4. August 2006)

Zu den Typ-gleichen Laufwerken bei IDE:

ein Freund (welcher aus der IT-Branche stammt, aber nur vertreibt und nicht selbst rumbastelt) meinte die Tage zu mir, dass es wohl grds. besser sei, gleiche Laufwerke anzuklemmen - warum auch immer. Na, da hat er sich wohl vertan   

NA DER WIRD WAS VON MIR HÖREN    

@INU - die Idee mit dem Adapter ist geil - ich kannte sowas noch nicht - wenn das wirklich funktioniert hab ich endlich eine, naja, sagen wir mal portable Platte *freu*


----------



## PANsVoice (4. August 2006)

> @INU - die Idee mit dem Adapter ist geil - ich kannte sowas noch nicht - wenn das wirklich funktioniert hab ich endlich eine, naja, sagen wir mal portable Platte *freu*



Auch IDE to SATA oder umgekehrt gibt es.

http://www.preisroboter.de/ergebnis254165.html


----------



## Nakir (4. August 2006)

Kann mir jemand n gutes Programm empfehlen um die CPU-Temperatur auszulesen?
Everest bekommt das gar net gebacken und CPU Cool sagt mir nur "Temp1", "Temp2" etc..
Hab dann e bissel in den EInstellungen von CPU Cool gespielt, und jetzt gibt er nur noch komische Werte aus   
Also mit 3GHz komm ich schonmal in Windows


----------



## INU-ID (4. August 2006)

Nakir am 04.08.2006 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand n gutes Programm empfehlen um die CPU-Temperatur auszulesen?


http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/software/systemueberwachung/speedfan/


----------



## Nakir (4. August 2006)

INU-ID am 04.08.2006 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/software/systemueberwachung/speedfan/


Hab ich auch schon ausprobiert.
Durch übertakten und Tests mit Prime habich jetzt raus gefunden welcher Sensor für die CPU zuständig is.
Scheint aber 10C° weniger auszulesen als das BIOS.

Hab den Pentium D805 ohne Probleme auf 3,6GHz übertaktet. Aber wenn ich Prime95 laufen lasse, dann steigt die Temp. laut SpeedFan auf ~66C°.
Ab wann wird das denn bei nem Pentium D bedenklich?
Will mal versuchen, die CPU-Spannung etwas zu senken.
3,6GHz reichen mir erstmal : >


----------



## xXmitchXx (4. August 2006)

Nakir am 04.08.2006 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 04.08.2006 15:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmuuhuhhhhahahaa...wat für einen lüfter hast du denn drauf???
...denn ich hab gerade ma den bestell button gedrückt!      
also dat gUUUUUte gigabyte board welches du nun auch dein eigen nennst ist gerade auf dem weg zu mir ;P
gefolgt von dem mushkin speicher (2 gig) und ner geforce 7900gt
( > ja ja, ich weiss: "HÄTTEST DU MA LIEBER ATI GENOMMEN...bla bla")
und dem doch recht feinen D805!
*freu*


----------



## Nakir (4. August 2006)

xXmitchXx am 04.08.2006 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> mmuuhuhhhhahahaa...wat für einen lüfter hast du denn drauf???


Boxed 

aber momentan läuft er mit 3,4GHz und Standard-Vcore.
Nachdem ich die SPannung runtergeschraubt hatte, wollte XP net mehr richtig hochfahren.
aber mit 3,4GHz@Standard VCore läuft er bei mir jetzt Prime-Stable.   


Mal sehen ob ich mir nicht doch noch n anderen Kühler anschaffe


----------



## xXmitchXx (4. August 2006)

Nakir am 04.08.2006 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> xXmitchXx am 04.08.2006 18:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey, sau (  ) cool!
...hab nämlich auch nur den boxed lüfter (weil es den anderen nicht gab)!
bin ma gespannt wie weit ich damit komme!
mit dem "gleichen" board & speicher müsste ich ja ähnliche ergebnisse erzielen!

 lg


----------



## Flyer24 (4. August 2006)

hmmm, ist hier nun vom Conroe die Rede oder von der lahmen Krücke D805 ?
Bleibt mal beim Topic wenns geht   

Ich sitze derweil mit dem lauen Luftkühler von AC bei 3070mhz/1,35Vc  beim Conroe E6600 fest, komischerweise verweigert das Ganze ab 3071mhz das Booten trotzdem ein gutes Ergebnis fürs erste. Die Halterung für den Wasserkühler hab ich bereits hier liegen. Ich vermute da noch hohes Potential nach oben durch BIOS-Feintuning und bessere Kühlung

Hier zwei Screens von den ersten Schritten :
SuperPI 1M
Aquamark3
mit  1 x 7800GTX


----------



## Nakir (4. August 2006)

Flyer24 am 04.08.2006 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm, ist hier nun vom Conroe die Rede oder von der lahmen Krücke D805 ?


Weder noch


----------



## INU-ID (4. August 2006)

*===> conroe taugliches motherboard gesucht! <===*



			
				Flyer24 am 04.08.2006 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Bleibt mal beim Topic wenns geht


Und warum postest du dann weiter offtopic?  



			
				Nakir am 04.08.2006 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> aber momentan läuft er mit 3,4GHz und Standard-Vcore.
> Nachdem ich die SPannung runtergeschraubt hatte, wollte XP net mehr richtig hochfahren.
> aber mit 3,4GHz@Standard VCore läuft er bei mir jetzt Prime-Stable.


Das kann doch garnet sein, laut *Newester* brauch man doch ein 600€ Mobo mit 27 Phasen-Stromversorgung dafür.   

(@New:   )


----------



## newester (4. August 2006)

Flyer24 am 04.08.2006 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sitze derweil mit dem lauen Luftkühler von AC bei 3070mhz/1,35Vc  beim Conroe E6600 fest, komischerweise verweigert das Ganze ab 3071mhz das Booten trotzdem ein gutes Ergebnis fürs erste.



Wird die CPU evtl. zu heiß?Aber dass das Sys plötzlich nicht mehr bootet liegt dann eher am Board, also ist bei 340MHz FSB atm Schluss?
Was ist eigentlich default-Vcore?


----------



## Nakir (4. August 2006)

newester am 04.08.2006 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eigentlich default-Vcore?


Na die Standard CPU-Spannung!? o_O



Solangsam geht mir das Wort "Conroe" auf die Nüsse. Ich kann den Namen langsam net mehr hören.   
Sagt doch endlich Core 2 Duo dazu


----------



## newester (4. August 2006)

*AW: ===> conroe taugliches motherboard gesucht! <===*



			
				INU-ID am 04.08.2006 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 04.08.2006 18:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 

Mehr Phasen bedeutet nicht automatisch mehr OC-Potenzial, ausserdem handelt es sich um einen D805. 
Und 3,4 GHz ist nicht sonderlich beeindruckend. Etwas über 700 (Netburst-)MHz mehr entsprechen ca. 450-500 (A64-)MHz und ca. 350 (C2D-)MHz. Das erwartet man mindesten bei default-Vcore, und ein FSB von 170... die CPU ist immer noch ne Krücke. 
Nen Pentium D9xx mit 3,4 Ghz mit *4*MB Cache und *200*MHz FSB ist etwa so schnelle wie ein X2 3800+ ( http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core2duo-shootout_12.html ), wo der D805@3,4GHz dann liegt kann man sich ja denken.


----------



## newester (4. August 2006)

Nakir am 04.08.2006 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 04.08.2006 20:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scherzkeks   



			
				Nakir am 04.08.2006 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Solangsam geht mir das Wort "Conroe" auf die Nüsse. Ich kann den Namen langsam net mehr hören.
> Sagt doch endlich Core 2 Duo dazu



Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe


----------



## Nakir (4. August 2006)

newester am 04.08.2006 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe Conroe


Waaaaahhhh!   


FASS INU, FASS! BEIß ZU!


----------



## INU-ID (4. August 2006)

Nakir am 04.08.2006 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> FASS INU, FASS! BEIß ZU!


*rofl*

**Newester_zähnefletschend_anknurr**

*lol*


----------



## newester (4. August 2006)

INU-ID am 04.08.2006 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 04.08.2006 21:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  *sich_anpinkel_vor_AngstLachen*  

hey Jungs wie wäre es, probieren wir den Konsolen-Thread mit Posts zu überbieten?   Den ZAM-Thread werden wird ja kaum überbieten (an Spam).


----------



## Nakir (4. August 2006)

INU-ID am 04.08.2006 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> **Newester_zähnefletschend_anknurr**


 Soiss brav mein Guter!  *keks geb*





			
				newester am 04.08.2006 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> sich_anpinkel_vor_AngstLachen*


Hauptsache öffentlich gedehmütigt!
*Mit Finger auf Newies Hose zeig und ihn auslach*



> hey Jungs wie wäre es, probieren wir den Konsolen-Thread mit Posts zu überbieten?   Den ZAM-Thread werden wird ja kaum überbieten (an Spam).


Wenn ihr spamen wollt, dann kommt doch endlch in den Hasenclub


----------



## xXmitchXx (5. August 2006)

Nakir schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr spamen wollt, dann kommt doch endlch in den Hasenclub



...wie kommt man(n) denn da rein?


----------



## Neo33 (5. August 2006)

So, nu aber genuch mit den lähmenden Rand-Themen 
  

zurück zum topic:

hat irgendjemand von euch bereits erste Erfahrungen mit dem kleinsten Gigabyte Board GA-965P-DS3 gesammelt? Stabilität, Bios, Speicherkompatibilität, etc.... ?

Habe "ne Meinung" (? oder Vermutung??) )bei geizahls gelesen, dass sich das Board angeblich noch besser zum overclocken eignen soll, als die größeren Modelle der Serie. 

Für mich stellt sich diese Frage nicht wirklich, vielmehr gehts mir darum, ob ich mir die 20 bis 30 Eur zum DS4 sparen kann? Selbst die 130 Eur für das DS3 sind ja nu mal ne Menge Holz für son Brett. MIST, ich will aber auch keine drei Monate mehr auf günstige Boards warten  

Welche großen Vor- und Nachteile haben die jeweiligen Boards? 

Ich persönlich brauch z.B. nur eine einzige Grafikkarte (jo, es soll auch noch solche Neandertaler geben   ) - overclocken muss ich auch nicht wirklich   -             der    E6600    hat mehr als genug Leistung für Normalo-Anwender   - wenn ich mit OC  ne große Bilder-Datenbank drei Minuten schneller berechnet hab, nu, also, wie sag ich's ?? wenn ich nen Hund hätt, könnt der mir da nen großen Haufen drauf setzen


----------



## Nakir (5. August 2006)

Neo33 am 05.08.2006 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich stellt sich diese Frage nicht wirklich, vielmehr gehts mir darum, ob ich mir die 20 bis 30 Eur zum DS4 sparen kann? Selbst die 130 Eur für das DS3 sind ja nu mal ne Menge Holz für son Brett. MIST, ich will aber auch keine drei Monate mehr auf günstige Boards warten


Eigentlich spricht nichts gegen das DS3.
Es hat afaik "nur" eine 6 Phasen Spannungsversorgung, einen PEG-SLot weniger, keine Heatpipe (je nachdem was man mit dem Board vor hat ein vor-, nachteil oder gar nichts von beidem) und die ICH8 Soutbridge statt der ICH8R. Die R-Version hat mehr Sata-Ports und auch mehr Raidfunktionen. 
Wenn man drauf verzichten kann reicht das DS3.

Hab mich hauptsächlich wegen der schönen Heatpipe für das DS4 entschieden


----------



## newester (5. August 2006)

Nakir am 05.08.2006 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich spricht nichts gegen das DS3.
> Es hat afaik "nur" eine 6 Phasen Spannungsversorgung, einen PEG-SLot weniger, keine Heatpipe (je nachdem was man mit dem Board vor hat ein vor-, nachteil oder gar nichts von beidem) und die ICH8 Soutbridge statt der ICH8R. Die R-Version hat mehr Sata-Ports und auch mehr Raidfunktionen.



Das DS3 hat ne 3 Phasen Spannungsversorgung, das DS4 ne 6 Phasen und das DQ6 ne 12 Phasen, so ists richtig.   

Wenn man nicht Übertakten will bzw. nur etwas (bis FSB 333 MHz), reicht auch diese MSI Board: http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a207415.html (ab 94,- Euro angeblich verfügbar). Erfahrungsberichte von User gibt es aber keine. Naja, no risk no fun


----------



## Hyperhorn (5. August 2006)

newester am 05.08.2006 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, *no risk no fun*


Könnte der neue C2D-Slogan werden.^^   

--> Und ich mach jetzt auch noch mit.    (Asus P5W DH Deluxe + E6600  )


----------



## newester (5. August 2006)

Hyperhorn am 05.08.2006 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 05.08.2006 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist aber auf Nr. Sicher   

Übrigens warum kauft ihr alle E6600? Der Doppelte Cache als Argument für fast 50% Aufpreis im Vergleich zum E6400 (atm)? http://www.hardwareluxx.de/story.php?id=4286
Ok, der 9er Multi ist für Extrem-Übertakter reizvoll, andereseits bei Normal-OCer (mit Lukü) könnte der E6600 mit seiner größeren Abwärme noch vor dem E6400 "dicht" machen.


----------



## INU-ID (5. August 2006)

Hat der E6600 nich auch 270MHz mehr?


----------



## newester (5. August 2006)

INU-ID am 05.08.2006 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der E6600 nich auch 270MHz mehr?



Ja klar, weil er nen 9er statt 8er Multi hat, aber nen Übertakter (mit gutem Board   ) macht das nix.


----------



## SiSBulle (5. August 2006)

newester am 05.08.2006 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 05.08.2006 18:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht gibt es auch noch Leute, die ihren neuen Prozzi nicht übertakten und trotzdem etwas gutes im Gehäuse haben wollen.   

(Wenn jetzt kommt, der 6400er sei aber auch noch gut; das könnte man beim 6400er/6300er und überhaupt bei aller HW sagen und zur nächstgünstigeren Variante greifen...   )


----------



## newester (5. August 2006)

SiSBulle am 05.08.2006 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 05.08.2006 18:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vorallem die Leute die hier hauptsächlich über die Boards diskutieren sind rattenscharf darauf ihre CPU@Standard laufen zu lassen.   Sorry hab ich nicht bedacht.


----------



## Posti123456 (5. August 2006)

Hallo
wollte mir einen neuen PC zusammenbauen weiss aber nicht ob das was ich kaufen will zusammenpasst ? 

CPU: Core 2 Duo E6300
Mainboard: Asus P5B I965P
Ram: 1024mb DDR2 800 CL5 von Corsair
Laufwerk: LG Brenner mit IDE Schnittstelle
Festplatte: Samsung HD160JJ 7200rpm sATA2

*würde das so alles laufen mit dem IDE Laufwerk und der Sata Festplatte und könnte es sonst irgendwelche Probleme geben ? *


----------



## HooKjt (5. August 2006)

ja 
nein


----------



## Nakir (5. August 2006)

Posti123456 am 05.08.2006 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> wollte mir einen neuen PC zusammenbauen weiss aber nicht ob das was ich kaufen will zusammenpasst ?
> 
> CPU: Core 2 Duo E6300
> ...


Jo, das sollte so laufen.
Willste übertakten? Wenn nicht reicht auch DDR2-667 RAM aus.


----------



## IXS (5. August 2006)

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?artno=GPEA45&showTechData=true

Hat jemand das Board mit 1066er Speicher getestet, oder generell mit einem Conroe/Allendale laufen?


----------



## SiSBulle (5. August 2006)

IXS am 05.08.2006 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?artno=GPEA45&showTechData=true
> 
> Hat jemand das Board mit 1066er Speicher getestet, oder generell mit einem Conroe/Allendale laufen?



Hm, das ist das Mainboard, an welches ich am meisten Vertrauen schenken würde...
Nur ist der Preis atm monopolmässig hoch...


----------



## Flyer24 (5. August 2006)

IXS am 05.08.2006 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?artno=GPEA45&showTechData=true
> 
> Hat jemand das Board mit 1066er Speicher getestet, oder generell mit einem Conroe/Allendale laufen?



Ja ich (d.h. mein Bro),  Board + E6600 , aber nur mit diesen Riegeln http://trend4pc.de/product_info.php/products_id/936
Alles Problemlos   

Sich überteuerte 1066-Kits zu dafür kaufen, muss  nicht unbedingt sein


----------



## INU-ID (5. August 2006)

.


----------



## Flyer24 (5. August 2006)

INU-ID am 05.08.2006 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> .



Das stimmt


----------



## IXS (5. August 2006)

Flyer24 am 05.08.2006 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 05.08.2006 20:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will ja nicht gleich 1066er RAMs nutzen, sondern später evtl. darauf aufrüsten können.
Ich denke jetzt erst mal an 533er und davon 2GB.
Wenn Vista heraus kommt, vielleicht lohnt es sich ja bis dahin 4GB/1066er zu holen.


----------



## Posti123456 (5. August 2006)

Nakir am 05.08.2006 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Posti123456 am 05.08.2006 19:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja ich hatte vor später mal zu übertakten !


----------



## xXmitchXx (6. August 2006)

Posti123456 am 05.08.2006 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich hatte vor später mal zu übertakten !



...wo wir gerade schonmal drüber reden:

hab mir ja als übergangs cpu ( vielleicht bis weihnachten) den d805 geholt!
hab dazu den "big typhoon" also kühler gewählt und wollte jetzt auchmal ans übertakten!    

weiss einer von euch was ich noch so beachten muss wenn ich nach dieser "anleitung" vor gehe? http://tomshardware.thgweb.de/2006/04/27/update_nicht_von_amd_dual_4_1_ghz_fuer_120_euro/


ps: board  >  http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a203496.html
       RAM    >  http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a206818.html
       GraKa >  http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a193048.html

lg xXmitchXx


----------



## Neo33 (6. August 2006)

> Das DS3 hat ne 3 Phasen Spannungsversorgung, das DS4 ne 6 Phasen und das DQ6 ne 12 Phasen, so ists richtig.


Wofür sind den die Mehrphasen Spannungsversorgungen gut? Kann mir das mal jemand erläutern     Aber wenn ich das richtig rausgelesen habe, reicht mir dann wohl das DS3 - Danke für die Infos Jungs !!!


----------



## newester (7. August 2006)

Neo33 am 06.08.2006 23:23 schrieb:
			
		

> > Das DS3 hat ne 3 Phasen Spannungsversorgung, das DS4 ne 6 Phasen und das DQ6 ne 12 Phasen, so ists richtig.
> 
> 
> Wofür sind den die Mehrphasen Spannungsversorgungen gut? Kann mir das mal jemand erläutern



Mehr Phasen sollen eine stabile Spannungsversorgung sicherstellen, im Idealfall ohne auch nur kleinste Spannungseinbrüche (Vcore drop), für Übertakter also recht interessant. 
Ausserdem heißt es je mehr Phasen um so kühler bleiben die Spannungswandler, da die Arbeit und somit auch die Abwärme verteilt wird.


----------



## Flyer24 (7. August 2006)

newester am 07.08.2006 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr Phasen sollen eine stabile Spannungsversorgung sicherstellen, im Idealfall ohne auch nur kleinste Spannungseinbrüche (Vcore drop), für Übertakter also recht interessant.
> Ausserdem heißt es je mehr Phasen um so kühler bleiben die Spannungswandler, da die Arbeit und somit auch die Abwärme verteilt wird.



Besser könnt ichs kaum formulieren  
Hab das letztens ganz gut zwischen einem SLI-DR und dem SLI-DR Expert beobachten können. Auf dem non-Expert wurden die Spannungswandler auf dem Mainboard im OC-Betrieb über 70°C heiß, beim Expert jedoch nur ganze ~40°C. Ist wie gesagt für OCler interessant, ich richte immer einen 120er auf die Wandler und gut is


----------



## Neo33 (7. August 2006)

und besser könnte ich's auch nicht kapieren !!!

Danke für die Info.


----------



## newester (7. August 2006)

Und besser könnts bei mir nicht kommen, bekomme jetzt (vermutlich morgen) doch ein Gigabyte DS4.     
E6400 (tray) hab ich ja schon da, und K&M liefert überraschend (vermutlich morgen) doch noch einen E6600 (boxed). 
Dann kanns ja losgehen und die HW (vorallem Board) kann mal zeigen was sie drauf hat.
Edit: Ich hoffe nur der RAM macht keine Probs bzw. macht die Übertaktung weit genug mit, denn mit einem 1:1 RAM-Teiler und dem CL5-->CL3-Bug ab 380MHz FSB/RAM-Takt wird das nicht einfach.


----------



## xXmitchXx (7. August 2006)

newester am 07.08.2006 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe nur der RAM macht keine Probs bzw. macht die Übertaktung weit genug mit, denn mit einem 1:1 RAM-Teiler und dem CL5-->CL3-Bug ab 380MHz FSB/RAM-Takt wird das nicht einfach.



Kann mich einer über den "CL5-->CL3-Bug"-bug aufklären?
...bekomm ja auch die tage dat ds4!

ps: by the way > wie findet ihr diesen speicher? (also für den preis von 188€)

http://www.alternate.de/html/productDetails.html?artno=IBIE8P


----------



## Nakir (7. August 2006)

xXmitchXx am 07.08.2006 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mich einer über den "CL5-->CL3-Bug"-bug aufklären?


Wenn man den FSB zu hoch treibt (ka ob das jetzt 380 oder 400MHz waren), dann wird RAM, der mit der Latenz CL5 läuft, auf CL3 gestellt. Was der Stabilität nicht zugute kommt   
Das interessiert dich mit deinem D 805 aber eh nicht. Bei dem kannste dich glücklich schätzen, wenn du die 4GHz (=200MHz FSB) erreichts


----------



## Flyer24 (7. August 2006)

Ich muss sagen der C2D gefällt mir immer mehr, dank offizielem SLI-Treiber nun auch mit SLI 

E6600 /2 x 7800GTX @ Aquamark3

Edith: Prime95 lüppt jetzt auch bei 3243mhz und 1.53Vc, Wasser sei dank   

@Newester: Die Ramtimings hab ich im BIOS jetzt "by SPD" eingestellt und das Problem mit dem Booten scheint nicht mehr aufzutreten, so langsam machts Spass ....

163K beim Aquamark3


----------



## xXmitchXx (8. August 2006)

Nakir am 07.08.2006 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> xXmitchXx am 07.08.2006 19:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmuhuhahhahhaa...also ob ich überhaupt auf 200 komme is noch sehr fraglich (und eher unwahrscheinlich)!

...also du musst mir unbedingt ma schreiben "wie (weit)" du deinen rechner übertaktet hast!

lg


----------



## Flyer24 (8. August 2006)

So mädels, der E6600 dreht jetzt mit genau 3405mhz und 1,47Vcore bei Prime95 seine Runden. 1,53Vc waren mir selbst unter Wasser gestellt viel zu heftig.
Der RAM glüht dabei, aktivkühlung wäre hier sicherlich nicht schlecht.
Hier noch paar kurze Screens:

Prime95@3405mhz/1,47Vc

Aquamark3
SuperPi 1M
SuperPi 32M
n Bild vom System

Soviel mal zur OCbarkeit des Prozessors, in Gamebenches siehts änlich überlegen aus, AMD kann mit dem A64 erst mal einpacken 

mfg flyer


----------



## newester (8. August 2006)

Flyer24 am 08.08.2006 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel mal zur OCbarkeit des Prozessors



 echt nette Ergebnisse die du da erreicht hast, vorallem deine CPU-Temps sind   
hast scheinbar eine CPU mit wirklich planem Heatspreader erwischt, viel haben bei diesem Takt/Vcore deutlich höhere Temps (bis zu 20°+)

Was mich aber wundert warum deine RAMs heiß sind? die laufen doch noch nicht mal @default  

Ich hoffe mein Board kommt heute noch, damit ich auch mal bissl Testen kann... *auf UPS wart*


----------



## Flyer24 (8. August 2006)

newester am 08.08.2006 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> echt nette Ergebnisse die du da erreicht hast, vorallem deine CPU-Temps sind
> hast scheinbar eine CPU mit wirklich planem Heatspreader erwischt, viel haben bei diesem Takt/Vcore deutlich höhere Temps (bis zu 20°+)
> 
> Was mich aber wundert warum deine RAMs heiß sind? die laufen doch noch nicht mal @default
> ...



Jepp, die Temps sind voll in Ordnung, ich denke da müsste man noch einiges herausholen können.Laut Userberichten schaltet der auch genau bei 85°C ab, also ist noch ein wenig Spielraum da  
Um den RAM mach ich mir da keine Sorgen, war unter Prime schon immer so.

Welches Mobo hast dir denn geordert ? Deinen Conroe hast du auch schon? 

hab nämlich schon welche Pretested Allendale E6400er @ 3,2ghz/1,3Vcore gesehen in einem bekannten Shop


----------



## eosin (8. August 2006)

lohnt es sich eigentlich statt nem 6600 nen 6700 zu kaufen wenn man vor hat die cpu per lufkühlung zu ocen? geht auch net um games sonder und c4d un ps cs2.


----------



## sm4sh (8. August 2006)

huhu leute 

Also der Threat macht nen bisl wahnsinnig 
Hatte beim entstehn mal mitgelesen und dann länger nit mehr und nu naja ... viel zu viel 

Also ihr (die mit den C2D) habt mich schon nen bisl neidisch gemacht 

Also nu aber zum Hauptgrund meines Posts:

Ich will auch den E6600 kaufen! Jedoch verzweifel ich total am MB *g*
Meine ansprüche sind: 
Kein SLI oder Crossfire, leichtes übertacktungspotenzial und wenn möglich 3 PCI slots  Wichtig wäre auch nen günstiger Preis da mir der neue PC eh schon viel zu teuer kommt 

Restlichte Hardware wäre:
halt der E6600 ;D
X1900XT
G.E.I.L. DIMM 2 GB DDR2-800 Kit ( http://www.alternate.de/html/productDetails.html?artno=IBIE8P )

Ach jo noch ne andere Frage:
Wo bestellt ihr? Ich hatte mich für alternate entschieden, jedoch gibbet da noch keinen E6600. Snogard scheint ihn schon zu haben jedoch kommt snogard ingesammt teurer :/

Freu mich auf eure Tipps


----------



## gamerschwein (8. August 2006)

Also ich hab mir etz n ASrock 775 Twins HDTV Rev. vorgemerkt für Weihnachten. Jetzt meine Frage: Gibts irgendwo nen aussagekräftigen Test (Internet/Printmedien)? Und hat jemand von euch damit Erfahrungen?


----------



## newester (8. August 2006)

Flyer24 am 08.08.2006 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Mobo hast dir denn geordert ? Deinen Conroe hast du auch schon?


Das Gigabyte DS4 mit P965. Jo nen E6400 + E6600.   



Board ist heute Mittag gekommen, vorweg es funktioniert nicht.     
Omg bin ich angepisst, dass Board ist erst gar nicht gestartet, danach kam  nach 1 Min. der Bootbildschirm. Leider wurde Tastatur nicht erkannt. Nach Restart ging das System im Sekundentakt dauerndan aus an aus an aus .... bis ich den Strom gezogen hab. So dann hab ich alle Laufwerke, Soundkarte etc. abgeklemmt, Neustart --> ich komm ins BIOS, jedoch nun Windows laden schlecht möglich. 
PLatte also wieder dran, erneut Booten, Windows geladen. Ok DVD-Laufwerke dran, Neustart, nix geht. Dann nur ein DVD Laufwerk dran, Booten geht, Windows lädt , Treiber aktualisieren sich. 
Neustart, Windows kann nicht Laden. Neustart windows lädt und ich kann zum erstenmal Anwendungen starten. Halleluja. 
Soundkarte, beide  DVD-Laufwerke darn , wieder geht gar nix. 
Mittlerweile startet gar nix mehr, egal was ich probiere --->RAM??? 

Ich hab so die Schnauze voll von dem angesch*** Board, nach dem 945GM Gezicke und Generve mit Yonah nun so ein Mist.   

Übrigens im Vergleich zu meinem Yonah-System (das ich jetzt wieder einbauen musste, damit ich den interessanten Text hier verfassen kann), verbraucht das System 102 Watt im idle und 132 Watt im Dual-Prime, mir ein Rätsel warum so viel (da war mein A64 System sogar sparsamer). Der CPU-Lüfter ist übrigens die ganze Zeit nicht angesprungen (am Board angeschlossen), erst als ich ihn direkt an Netzteil angeschlossen hab. 
Soll ich jetzt neuen RAM kaufen? Werden die CPUs nicht richtig erkannt? Hat das Board nen Schlag (ist bei Gigabyte nicht selten)? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Flyer24 (8. August 2006)

newester am 08.08.2006 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Restart ging das System im Sekundentakt dauerndan aus an aus an aus ....



Kann dir vllt nur hierbei helfen, weiss net obs dich weiterbringt:
http://62.109.81.232/cgi-bin/sbb/sbb.cgi?&a=show&forum=1&show=458

Zitat von diesem JZ-typ :
......_NACHTRAG 2:

...ich hatte gestern mit einem user telefoniert, der auch speicherprobleme hatte (an-aus-an-aus usw...), einfach mal direkt neben der batterie den jumper (2pin) brücken... bei ihm hat's funkz_

Ansonsten würde ich da noch evtl. bei Hwl im Sammelthread reinschaun.
Sammelthread zu den Mainboards Gigabyte GA-956P-DS4, DS3 und DQ6


----------



## Neo33 (8. August 2006)

Ja, was man so liest kann es auch am verwendeten Ram liegen. Im Hardwareluxx Forum sind solche Aussagen gekommen. 

Und am Rande mal das hier in eigener Sache:


Mir stellen sich folgende Fragen und hoffe auf Erfahrungswerte von Euch zum DS4:

1) Passt der Zalman CNPS 9500 AT ? konnte bislang das DS4 in der Kompatibilitätsliste bei Zalman noch nicht ausfindig machen. Aufgrund der Bauweise sollte es nach m.M. aber keine Prolbeme geben !??

2) Was sagen die praktischen Erfahrungen mit den Mushkin DIMM Kit EM2-6400 2048MB PC2-6400U CL5-5-5-12 (DDR2-800) (996527)? Will nicht OC betreiben und möchte einfach einen soliden und flotten Standard-Speicher.

3) Em, habe gelesen, dass große Monster-Grafikkarten wie z.B. die X1900XTX den IDE-Port blockieren.... es wird meine erste GK in einer solchen Leistungs- und Größenklasse. Habe aber keine Ahnung, wie lang die X1900xt tatsächlich ist bzw. wie weit sie in Richtung IDE-Port ragt - da ich nur ein IDE-DVD-Brenner habe komme ich um die Nutzung dieses Ports nicht herum. Sollte also die X1900XT zu lang sein, kann ich das DS4 knicken...


Wer weiß hierzu Näheres?

Thx im voraus!!!


----------



## INU-ID (8. August 2006)

*delete*


----------



## Nakir (8. August 2006)

Neo33 am 08.08.2006 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> 2) Was sagen die praktischen Erfahrungen mit den Mushkin DIMM Kit EM2-6400 2048MB PC2-6400U CL5-5-5-12 (DDR2-800) (996527)? Will nicht OC betreiben und möchte einfach einen soliden und flotten Standard-Speicher.


Um mal Stromberg zu Zitieren:
Läuft... läuft.  

Also das Board wollte mit dem MDT-Speicher gar nicht starten (das beschriebene an aus Problem), egal ob ich einen oder beide drinne hatte. Nachdem ich dann die Mushkins bekommen hatte, hab ich beide gleich eingebaut, und siehe da, es läuft bisher alles ohnr Probleme.

Okee, ich hatte ein paar Windows-Freezes, aber das führe ich eher darauf zurück, dass ich den Pentium D 805 mit 3,6GHz betrieben hab, und dabei versucht hatte, ihn noch etwas zu undervolten 



> 3) Em, habe gelesen, dass große Monster-Grafikkarten wie z.B. die X1900XTX den IDE-Port blockieren. Sollte also die X1900XT zu lang sein, kann ich das DS4 knicken...


Läuft auch   
Ich hab ebenso eine X1900xt. Das DS4 hat ja zwei PEG-Slots. Der Obere ist der primäre bzw. vollwertige PCIe16x-Port. Also der, in den man die Graka stecken sollte/muss.
Das wird nur zu einem Problem, falls du eine zweite, sehr lange, Karte einbauen willst.
Wenn du dir die Produktbilder anschaust, wirst du das auch erkennen


----------



## Nakir (8. August 2006)

sm4sh am 08.08.2006 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Kein SLI oder Crossfire, leichtes übertacktungspotenzial und wenn möglich 3 PCI slots  Wichtig wäre auch nen günstiger Preis da mir der neue PC eh schon viel zu teuer kommt
> 
> Restlichte Hardware wäre:
> halt der E6600 ;D
> ...


Ich würds dann mal mit dem DS3 von Gigabyte versuchen. Das hat afaik 3 PCI-Slots.


----------



## Neo33 (8. August 2006)

Nakir am 08.08.2006 23:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Neo33 am 08.08.2006 23:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




)) Hehe, also die Produkbilder schaue ich mir seit drei Stunden ununterbrochen an ) nein, im Ernst: habe noch nie ein System selbst aufgebaut, wird mein erstes - demnach bin ich Noob, aber lese viel (was wohl teils ein Fehler ist )) Damit ich das richtig verstehe: der grüne Port am rechten Board-Rand ist der IDE-Port, oder? Hab mich bei der Frage hinsichtlich der X1900xt an der PCGH orientiert, die das Layout dahingehend bemängeln. Da die X1900xt genau so lang ist wie die x1900xtx (zumindest sehen die Produkt-Bilder absolut gleich lang aus) kamen mir halt Zweifel, da die Karte über "den grünen" Port hinausragt       was meinst du mit PEG Slots? Ich nix wisse    Auch wenn ich hier rumnerve: lieber frage ich zigmal das gleiche, bevor ich nachher vor den Einzelteilen sitze und wie ein Neandertaler vor der Glühbirne sitze und nicht weiß, wie ich was angeschlossen bekomme, weil z.B. der IDE-Port blockiert ist  :-o   

Also ich bin ein trockener Schwamm der mit Wissen begossen werden will     und Dank dir fürs Antworten


----------



## Nakir (9. August 2006)

Neo33 am 08.08.2006 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit ich das richtig verstehe: der grüne Port am rechten Board-Rand ist der IDE-Port, oder?


Japp. 



> Hab mich bei der Frage hinsichtlich der X1900xt an der PCGH orientiert, die das Layout dahingehend bemängeln.


Ja, aber die haben auch nur geschrieben, dass man das Problem hat, wenn man die Karte in den unteren PCIe16x Slot steckt. Und der ist eh kein vollwertiger. Der ist an die Southbridge angeschlossen, und hat "nur" 4-fache Geschwindigkeit. Ums kurz und verständlich auszudrücken:
Es wäre dumm, die Karte in den unteren Port zu stecken. Einmal wegen der Geschwindigkeit und einmal wegen dem IDE-Stecker.



> was meinst du mit PEG Slots? Ich nix wisse


PEG = PCI Express for Graphics = PCIe 16x 



> Auch wenn ich hier rumnerve: lieber frage ich zigmal das gleiche, bevor ich nachher vor den Einzelteilen sitze und wie ein Neandertaler vor der Glühbirne sitze und nicht weiß, wie ich was angeschlossen bekomme, weil z.B. der IDE-Port blockiert ist  :-o


Aaaalso:
Isch hab ein DS4, eine X1900xt und ein IDE-DVD-LW. Und die Karte kommt nicht mal in direkte nähe zu dem IDE Stecker. Da sind gut und gerne 3cm Platz.


----------



## newester (9. August 2006)

Flyer24 am 08.08.2006 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 08.08.2006 19:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Links und Tipps, leider hilft nix, das System will ums verrecken nicht mehr starten. Ich regt mich grad über das verf*** Board nur so auf da es mich ein bisschen auf dem Arm genommen hat, erst ging es nicht, dann ein bisschen und ich kam sogar in Windows herein (Hoffnung keimte auf) und jetzt geht definitiv nix, weil es ganz simple gesagt nur am Speicher liegt. Und ich Idiot hab heute stundenlang alle möglichen Komponeten ein und ausgebaut, herumprobiert und geschraubt, meine Hände und Finger schmerzen total und sind völlig entzündet und geschwollen 



Spoiler



(habe chron. Polyarthritis bekannt auch unter und Rheumatoide Arthritis)


 und das alles für nix. Wenn das Board von Anfang an überhaupt nicht gemukst hätte wäre es mir klar gewesen, ok es liegt am RAM und man kann nix tun ausser anderen besorgen RAM. 
Ich würde am liebste reintreten in das Drecksboard, das war definitiv mein letztes Gigabyte-Produkt egal ob jetzt Gigabyte mit den verramschten BIOS oder Intel mit seinem angefuckten P965-Chipsatz schuld ist.


----------



## Nakir (9. August 2006)

newester am 09.08.2006 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Links und Tipps, leider hilft nix, das System will ums verrecken nicht mehr starten. Ich regt mich grad über das verf*** Board nur so auf da es mich ein bisschen auf dem Arm genommen hat, erst ging es nicht, dann ein bisschen und ich kam sogar in Windows herein (Hoffnung keimte auf) und jetzt geht definitiv nix, weil es ganz simple gesagt nur am Speicher liegt. Und ich Idiot hab heute stundenlang alle möglichen Komponeten ein und ausgebaut, herumprobiert und geschraubt, meine Hände und Finger schmerzen total und sind völlig entzündet und geschwollen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goldig   
 

Da hasse was zum runterkommen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzTxuDUfzzM 
Nicht dass du bei der nächsten Diskussion mir in meinen Inu reintrittst


----------



## newester (9. August 2006)

Nakir am 09.08.2006 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Goldig




Naja ich finds langsam nimmer witzig, 3 mal Intel-Boards gekauft, 3 mal Müll gekauft (für relativ viel Geld) und wochenlang Stress gehabt. Bei den ersten (Yonah)Board und dem P5B war ich ja noch ruhig und hab die heiländischen Threads im HWluxx-Forum verfolgt zwecks Problem-Lösung etc.. Aber nun fällt es mir nicht mehr leicht mich zu beherrschen, vorallem wenn ich *jetzt *noch das Intel-Märchen "Intel und die stabileren + ausgereifteren Boards/Chipsätze --> einbauen, installieren und es läuft" hören und lesen muss.  
Edit: ...und wenn dir die Gelenke seit Jahren schmerzen und kaputt gehen würden, fändest du das nicht mehr goldig, das garantiere ich.   



> Da hasse was zum runterkommen:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzTxuDUfzzM


Jo thx, lange nicht mehr gesehen/gehört.


----------



## Neo33 (9. August 2006)

Nakir am 09.08.2006 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Neo33 am 08.08.2006 23:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, super!!!! Jetzt bin ich im Bilde. Das mit "PCGH" und dem unteren PCI-e Port hab ich im Anschluss auch nochmal gelesen bevorich deinen Post bekommen hab. Momentan lese ich zu viel und kanns kaum noch filtern, da mir etwas die Zeit fehlt - muss ja auch noch nen Job erledigen und mein Real-Life mit meiner Freundin genießen   
Wenn man nur die Theorie mitbekommt und einem die Praxis fehlt, wirds halt was viel auf einmal - aber damit ist bald Schluss ))

Also nochmals Danke für die Infos Nakir


----------



## Nakir (9. August 2006)

newester am 09.08.2006 01:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich finds langsam nimmer witzig, 3 mal Intel-Boards gekauft, 3 mal Müll gekauft (für relativ viel Geld) und wochenlang Stress gehabt. Bei den ersten (Yonah)Board und dem P5B war ich ja noch ruhig und hab die heiländischen Threads im HWluxx-Forum verfolgt zwecks Problem-Lösung etc..


Ich glaub du hast einfach nur Pech.
Ich hab hier jetzt einen PC mit nem i915GM Chipsatz und einem Celeron M 360 und ein Gigabyte 965P-DS4 mit nem Pentium D-805, und mit beiden keinerlei Probleme.
Gut ok, beim Gigabyte war auch das mit dem RAM, aber das is jetzt auch gelöst  


@Neo33: Bitte


----------



## newester (9. August 2006)

Nakir am 09.08.2006 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 09.08.2006 01:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pech? Nö.
Warum? 
Weil es faktisch kein Sockel-479l-Board mit 945GM(GT)-Chipsatz gibt das nicht von Freezes betroffen ist und somit das einzige stabil laufende Yonah/Merom-Board das 250 Euro teure Aopen mit 975-Chipsatz ist.
Beim P965 Chipssatz ist es ebenso Tatsche das es massive Problem gibt. Es ist nämlich genau umgekehrt man muss Glück haben, dass zufällig der eigene RAM mit dem Board funktioniert. 
Und dass die Hälfte der P965-Board in den ersten Wochen den Retail-Core 2 Duo nicht erkannt haben kann man auch schlecht zum meinem persönlichen Pech zählen.  

btw Nakir: Ist bei dir das Zubehör links aussen dabei gewesen? http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/9957/dsc04536op1.jpg


----------



## Nakir (9. August 2006)

newester am 09.08.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> btw Nakir: Ist bei dir das Zubehör links aussen dabei gewesen? http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/9957/dsc04536op1.jpg


hmmm... jetzt wo dus sagst.... nein.  :-o


----------



## newester (9. August 2006)

Nakir am 09.08.2006 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> newester am 09.08.2006 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann ist ja gut


----------



## xXmitchXx (10. August 2006)

newester am 09.08.2006 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 09.08.2006 15:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...was war denn bei euch als zubehör dabei?

(ich bekomm es ja [hoffentlich] heute auch und muss mir dann bestimmt noch n paar kabel besorgen wenn da NIX dabei war)

lg xXmitchXx


----------



## Nakir (10. August 2006)

xXmitchXx am 10.08.2006 08:47 schrieb:
			
		

> (ich bekomm es ja [hoffentlich] heute auch und muss mir dann bestimmt noch n paar kabel besorgen wenn da NIX dabei war)
> 
> lg xXmitchXx


Sata und IDE-Kabel.

Bei meinem MSI-Speedster war deutlich mehr dabei. Das hatte aber auch 180€ gekostet


----------



## newester (10. August 2006)

Nakir am 10.08.2006 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> xXmitchXx am 10.08.2006 08:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Egal welche Boards ich bisher gekauft habe, es war immer mehr dabei als beim ASUS P5B und beim Gigabyte DS4, selbst beim Yonah-Board war ein USB-Bracket etc. dabei. 

@DS4
Hab jetzt Geil DDR2 800 RAM ( http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a199977.html ) drin, trotzdem ist das System mit meinen Retail-E6400 nicht mehr gestartet, mit einem andren Retail-E6400 (tray) von einem Kumpel startet das System, allerdings absolut instabil, unzuverlässig und zickig. 
Es gibt immer wieder zwischendurch das an aus Problem, dann wird geboot, und es gibt nen Checksum error, dabei wird die Tastatur nicht erkannt und es kann nicht weitergebootet werden. Dann wird die Tastatur erkannt ich kann ins BIOS, aber sobald ich alle Funktionen mit strg + F1 freischalte gibt es Freezes im BIOS. Dann wieder an aus an aus usw... es ist zum davon laufen, so ein lächerliches Board ist mir noch nie untergekommen und ich hatte schon 2 peinlich fehlerhafte/instabile Gigabyte-Boards (VIA KT800 + nForce 4 SLi). Der CPU-Lüfter dreht sich übrigens immer noch nicht, mit dem Scythe Mine ist das aber kein Prob.   
Wenn das Board nach dem F3 beta BIOS Update nicht ganz normal läuft wie ein Board nun mal beim System-Einschalten laufen soll, geht das Board an den Händler zurück. 
btw: Falls sich irgendwer an dem Board versuchen möchte, für 159,- + Porto (soviel hab ich selbst bezahlt ) liebend gerne.


----------



## xXmitchXx (10. August 2006)

newester am 10.08.2006 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> @DS4
> Hab jetzt Geil DDR2 800 RAM
> ( http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a199977.html )



dieser link trifft sich gut!
...wollte gerade mal fragen ob einer diesen schon hat und wie er läuft!

lg

ps: ich hab ja jetzt nen mushkin...aber von den timings gefällt mit der geil einfach besser! soll ich den mushkin nun behalten, oder soch besser (für nen geringen aufpreis) gegen den geil "tauschen"?


----------



## Nakir (10. August 2006)

xXmitchXx am 10.08.2006 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ps: ich hab ja jetzt nen mushkin...aber von den timings gefällt mit der geil einfach besser! soll ich den mushkin nun behalten, oder soch besser (für nen geringen aufpreis) gegen den geil "tauschen"?


Lass den Mist. Sei froh wenn das Board damit funktioniert.  
Der Unterschied beträgt afaik höchstens 2%. Das ist sehr nahe an der Messungenauigkeit. Lohnt absolut nicht.


----------



## newester (10. August 2006)

Nakir am 10.08.2006 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> xXmitchXx am 10.08.2006 18:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, der Mushkin funzt mit nem Pentium D, bin ja mal gespannt ob noch alles funzt wenn du nen C2D einbaust.    
Übrigens würde ich mittlerweile eher sagen, lass den Mist mit dem Gigabyte-Board und nicht mit dem Geil-RAM (der bietet viel fürs Geld), der Geil und der Corsair funzen super mit meinem Yonah-Board, aber nicht mit dem DS4. Entweder scheiss Mobo-Hersteller (Gigabyte) mit Problemen bei der Qualitätsicherung oder scheiss P965-Chipsatz, die Speicher sind nämlich einwandfrei. Es heißt ja mittlerweile, P965 funzt grundsätzlich net mit Elpida-RAM-Chips, P965 funzt net hiermit http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/chipsaetze/intel/2006/august/broadwater_1_gbit_ddr2-800-support/ usw. Dabei glaube ich das weder das eine noch das andere auf meine RAMs zutrifft, zumindest nicht auf den Geil. Jetzt habe ich hier 3 Core2Duos und 2 Paar hochwertige RAMs und nix funzt wegen dem "überragendem" Board. Gigabyte König beim Übertakten und Amateur oder besser gesagt Dilettant was Stabilität betrifft. Buggy Chipsatz trifft auf buggy Mobo-Hersteller. Oh man ist das alles trauig...


----------



## PsychomNobody (10. August 2006)

Ich überlege mir das Asrock 775I65G R2.0  mit einem Core 2 Duo E6600 zu holen da ich zur Zeit noch eine AGP-Grafkkarte und sehr gutes 1GB Ram nutze und ich mir ein komplettes aufrüsten nicht leisten kann.
Daher würde ich gerne einmal generrel wissen wie das Asrock 775I65G so ist.
Da es nur 44€ kostet kann es ja nicht grad das beste sein. Aber da ich auf den meisten Onboradmist verzichten kann wirds wohl reichen.
Wie siehts da mit Stabilität und Geschwindigkeit aus?

Und 2. hat jemand Ahnung  ob die Leistung des E6600 stark untre DDR1 Ram leidet?


Oder soll ich doch ehr das Asrock 775DUAL-VSTA nehmen?


----------



## Posti123456 (10. August 2006)

Hallo,
hab nochmal ne Frage. Ist der Ram Corsair DDR2 800  PC2 6400 CL5 kompatibel zu dem *Gigabyte DS4 *Mainboard ?


----------



## newester (11. August 2006)

Posti123456 am 10.08.2006 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hab nochmal ne Frage. Ist der Ram Corsair DDR2 800  PC2 6400 CL5 kompatibel zu dem *Gigabyte DS4 *Mainboard ?



Mein Corsair XMS2 DDR2 667 CL4 war es nicht, somit sag ich jetzt mal pauschal und frech, nein. Und die Chancen dass ich recht habe stehen nicht mal schlecht.


----------



## dab2212 (11. August 2006)

newester am 11.08.2006 00:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Posti123456 am 10.08.2006 22:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kann mir mal jemand verraten, warum diese Inkompatibilitäten auftreten? Sollte doch alles standardisiert sein, oder? Dass ein RAM-Riegel nicht mit den angegeben Timings läuft ist ja noch so gerade zu ertragen, aber das DDR2 Speicher nicht auf einem DDR2 Board läuft ist irgendwie ne Frechheit.


----------



## Flyer24 (11. August 2006)

dab2212 am 11.08.2006 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal jemand verraten, warum diese Inkompatibilitäten auftreten? Sollte doch alles standardisiert sein, oder? Dass ein RAM-Riegel nicht mit den angegeben Timings läuft ist ja noch so gerade zu ertragen, aber das DDR2 Speicher nicht auf einem DDR2 Board läuft ist irgendwie ne Frechheit.



Nicht jedes Kit wird halt mit dem gleichen Chip bestückt, Was soll da standarisiert sein ? Es gibt Samsungchips , Infineon , Micron , Hynix ....um nur einige zu nennen...
DDR2 bedeutet ja nicht sofort dass ein Riegelpärchen auf einem Board lüppt, auf einem anderen Mainboard eines anderen Herstellers wiederum gar nicht funzt. Natürlich sollte jeder Mobohersteller größtmögliche Kompatibilität gewährleisten, dass es halt nicht der Fall ist siehst du ja derzeit 

_____________________________________________________________

Bezüglich MDT-Ram und Intel 965 Mainboards 
Hier eine MDT Pressemeldung:



> _........Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren ,
> 
> Nachfolgend eine Information der MDT technologies GmbH zum Stand der Dinge
> der Schwierigkeiten einiger MDT Module mit Intels neuem 965er Chipsatz.
> ...



Quelle: http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=257179


----------



## newester (11. August 2006)

newester am 10.08.2006 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Board nach dem F3 beta BIOS Update nicht ganz normal läuft ...



So, nach dem 3. Beta BIOS (F3*d*) hab ich das Board Gigabyte DS4 mit dem Geil DDR2 800 RAM und allen Komponenten (optische LWs, Sound-Karte, etc.) am laufen. Ich konnte nun schon mehrmals normal ein- und ausschalten bzw. einen funktionierenden Restart machen, juhu  
Übertaktet hab ich noch nicht (lol), nur bissl Prime95 etc. laufen lassen, als Stabilitätstest. Natürlich hab ich dabei den Stromverbrauch gemessen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ein E6600 teils weniger Verlustleistung hat (und kühler bleibt) als ein E6400   

Plattform ist wie unten in meiner Signatur, logischerweise anderes Board + CPU   (statt 1 GB nun 2 GB -->  5 Watt Unterschied gemessen ).

E6400 (2,13Ghz / 2MB Cache / default-Vcore): 

Leerlauf (Windows): --> 103 Watt mit EIST/C1E
Leerlauf (Windows): --> 118 Watt ohne EIST/C1E
100% CPU-Last (2 x Prime95/large FFTs): --> 148 Watt 
System-Volllast (2xPrime95+ATITool): --> 167 Watt 


E6600 (2,4Ghz / 4MB Cache / default-Vcore):

Leerlauf (Windows): --> 101 Watt mit EIST/C1E
Leerlauf (Windows): --> 114 Watt ohne EIST/C1E
100% CPU-Last (2 x Prime95/large FFTs): --> 149 Watt 
System-Volllast (2xPrime95+ATITool): --> 165 Watt 


Zum Vergleich T2500 Yonah (2,11Ghz / 2MB Cache / default-Vcore): 

Leerlauf (Windows): --> 58 Watt mit Speedstep
Leerlauf (Windows): --> 63 Watt ohne Speedstep
100% CPU-Last (2 x Prime95/large FFTs): --> 91 Watt 
System-Volllast (2xPrime95+ATITool): --> 112 Watt 

Erstes Fazit:
Der E6600 bleibt deutlich Kühler als der E6400 (bis zu 10° weniger Kern-Temperatur unter Last), allerdings hab ich seltsamerweise ein auffälliges Fiepen (klingt wie ein Marderschutz im Auto bzw. hochfrequentes Piepen beim Fernseher), das scheinbar vom Board kommt wenn der E6600 verbaut ist. 
Der Stromverbrauch ist im Vergleich zum Yonah-System und für einen Stromspar-Rechner deutlich zu hoch.


----------



## xXmitchXx (11. August 2006)

na super, da hab ich jetzt heute mein neues mobo bekommen...und kann es nicht benutzen weil mir noch die GraKa und die cpu fehlt!


Spoiler



(wegen sh*t mindfactory! 



...obwohl ich extra n bisschen gewartet hab, hab ich vom board revision 1.0 bekommen! mmm...hoffe es läuft auch wenn ich alles zusammen hab!

lg


----------



## xXmitchXx (13. August 2006)

mmm...ganz schön "ruhig" hier in meinem thread geworden!
wie kommt das?...ist etwa jeder bedient?

(hatte wenigstens vor die 400´ter grenze zu durchbrechen!   )

lg
xXmitchXx


----------



## PANsVoice (13. August 2006)

Welches hast du denn bestellt?

Um beim Thema zu bleiben.
Wie siehts eigentlich mit den neuen MSI, z.B. PowerUpEdition, aus?
Sind die, auf den ersten Blick, zu empfehlen?
Wann werden die lieferbar sein?

Habe gestern den E6600 bestellt. Aber mir fehlt immerhin noch Mobo, Graka und RAM.......


----------



## xXmitchXx (13. August 2006)

PANsVoice am 13.08.2006 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Welches hast du denn bestellt?
> 
> Um beim Thema zu bleiben.
> Wie siehts eigentlich mit den neuen MSI, z.B. PowerUpEdition, aus?
> ...



also ich habe das gigabyte ds4!
...muss sagen von aussehen eine wahre farbenwiese!
(hab selbst noch nie son buntes mobo besessen)

hab es aber wie gesagt noch nicht testen können, da mir der prozi & die GraKa fehlt!

und selbst?

lg


----------



## PANsVoice (13. August 2006)

> und selbst?
> 
> lg



Wie gesagt. Habe gestern erst den E6600 bestellt.
Bisher bin ich noch stolzer Besitzer eines XP3000+, Sockel A.   

Bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Board. Tendiere aber zum neuen *MSI 975x PowerUpEdition*, das aber noch nicht lieferbar ist (zumindest da, wo ich bestellen will).
Noch lieber wäre mir ein Mobo mit 590Sli Chipsatz für Intel.   

Graka und RAM fehlen auch noch....  :-o 
Da leert sich das Konto schnell, bei einem kompletten Umstieg


----------



## gamerschwein (13. August 2006)

PANsVoice am 13.08.2006 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> > und selbst?
> >
> > lg
> 
> ...


Mann müsst ihr Geld haben..............
PS: 400 , ätsch!!!!!


----------



## Nakir (13. August 2006)

gamerschwein am 13.08.2006 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Mann müsst ihr Geld haben....


 Arbeiten rul0rt. Du armes Schüler-Schwein


----------



## Flyer24 (13. August 2006)

Ich Warte noch bis die ersten DFI Lanparty 975X-Boards erscheinen, obwohl man schon jetzt mit dem Asus P5W DH-Deluxe fast vollkommen glücklich werden kann.
DFI war zwar noch nie die grosse OC-Nummer auf den Intelplattformen, die Hoffnung stirbt aber bekanntlich zuletzt  
3515Mhz lüppt der E6600 auf dem Asus bei meinem Bro, das ganze wird aber scheinbar vom Mainboard begrenzt ,  mal sehen ob  die geplanten DFI LP das toppen werden


----------



## eosin (14. August 2006)

Flyer24 am 13.08.2006 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Warte noch bis die ersten DFI Lanparty 975X-Boards erscheinen, obwohl man schon jetzt mit dem Asus P5W DH-Deluxe fast vollkommen glücklich werden kann.
> DFI war zwar noch nie die grosse OC-Nummer auf den Intelplattformen, die Hoffnung stirbt aber bekanntlich zuletzt
> 3515Mhz lüppt der E6600 auf dem Asus bei meinem Bro, das ganze wird aber scheinbar vom Mainboard begrenzt ,  mal sehen ob  die geplanten DFI LP das toppen werden



aber net mit luftkühlung oder?
ich hoffe mein P5B deluxe kommt bald...


----------



## Flyer24 (14. August 2006)

eosin am 14.08.2006 00:05 schrieb:
			
		

> aber net mit luftkühlung oder?



Nö, mit Wasser
Wobei man doch sagen muss dass  die Streuung der E6600er beim OC ziemlich hoch ist.

Die E6400 sind imho tendenziell besser zu OCen bei weniger Vc,
im Schnitt seh ich die 3Ghz da durchaus als realistisch an bei geeigneter Kühlung


----------



## Neo33 (14. August 2006)

@ flyer24 :

fettes Bild, Alter !!!!   


Also meine Wenigkeit wird die Tage das Gigabyte DS3 geliefert bekommen - E6600 liegt schon bei mir, X1900XT auch, Netzteil auch - aber in ein einhalb Wochen hab ich alles komplett und dann schwinge ich den Schrauber....

tja, ne Menge Kohle weg - aber dafür gibts bei misch auch nur alle vier bis fünf Jahre ein neues System


----------



## kalebogames (15. August 2006)

hab den überblick verloren  
kann mir vielleicht jemand ein mainboard für den e6600
mit mind. 2mal ide für unter 100 euro nennen?
danke im voraus


----------



## PANsVoice (15. August 2006)

kalebogames am 15.08.2006 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> hab den überblick verloren
> kann mir vielleicht jemand ein mainboard für den e6600
> mit mind. 2mal ide für unter 100 euro nennen?
> danke im voraus



Meinst du 2 Kanäle für 4 Geräte oder 1 Kanal für 2 Geräte?

Ich würde z.B. vorschlagen:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?artno=GPEA50&showTechData=true#tecData

oder

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?artno=GPEM28&showTechData=true#tecData


----------



## Freshman (16. August 2006)

Flyer24 am 13.08.2006 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Warte noch bis die ersten DFI Lanparty 975X-Boards erscheinen, obwohl man schon jetzt mit dem Asus P5W DH-Deluxe fast vollkommen glücklich werden kann.



Hi!

Meine Erfahrungen mit dem P5W DH deluxe sind durchwachsen. Das Board ist nicht schlecht, wobei ich lieber mein P5WD2-E premium behalten hätte (das Board Layout hat mir besser gefallen), aber auf dem läuft der Core 2 leider nicht. Mein Board ist mit der Biosversion 0401 ausgeliefert worden, heißt der Core 2 wird nicht erkannt. Also alten Prozessor rein, updaten auf 1101 und neuen Prozessor rein. Dann kam gleich der nächste Schock, der Prozessor wird zwar richtig erkannt, aber direkt mit 3,46 GHz getaktet (mein alter Prozessor war ein 955 mit 3,46 GHz). Hatte schon die Befürchtung, dass das Bios einen Bug hat oder der Prozessor spinnt. Habe dann CPU-Z laufen lassen und gesehen, dass das Board noch den falschen Multiplikator hat (13x statt 11x). Habe diesen Fehler dann behoben und mich mit dem Speicher beschäftigt. Oft hört man von Problemen mit dem Speicher, diese hatte ich zum Glück nicht. Bei mir laufen 2 GB Corsair Twinx2048-6400C3. Der Speicher läuft mit dem Teiler 2:3 als PC-800, Latenzen sind zur Zeit noch moderate 4-4-4-12, dort muss ich noch testen was geht, aber 3-4-3-9 mit 2,2 V sind von Corsair garantiert. 

Jetzt zum aber! Das Board wird verdammt warm. Mein Sys ist Wassergekühlt und der Prozessor läuft im Schnitt mit 35-40°C, abhängig von der Zimmertemperatur. das Board wird aber über 50°C heiß und das finde ich bedenklich. In Spielen habe ich z.T. 55° und mehr. Jetzt läuft der kleine nervige Lüfter (3500 UpM) und die Temperatur liegt bei etwa 45°C. Mein P5WD2-E wurde unter Last nicht einmal so warm, da hatte ich von einer neuen Kühlung mehr erwartet. Habe dann gestern gleich die entsprechenden Wasserkühler für Chipsatz und MoFets bestellt.

Die paar Rückschläge bei der Konfiguration waren ärgerlich, aber zu beheben. Aber einen Tipp an alle, die sich das P5W DH kaufen wollen, achtet auf die Bios-Version!

have fun

Stefan


----------



## Hyperhorn (16. August 2006)

Freshman am 16.08.2006 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt zum aber! Das Board wird verdammt warm. Mein Sys ist Wassergekühlt und der Prozessor läuft im Schnitt mit 35-40°C, abhängig von der Zimmertemperatur. das Board wird aber über 50°C heiß und das finde ich bedenklich. In Spielen habe ich z.T. 55° und mehr. Jetzt läuft der kleine nervige Lüfter (3500 UpM) und die Temperatur liegt bei etwa 45°C.


  
Mein P5W DH Deluxe (0701-->1101) samt E6600 überrascht mich mit sehr niedrigen Temps.   
CPU-Idle: 25°C
CPU-Last: ~33°C
Mobo-Idle: ~35°C 
Mobo-Last: ~45°C
Das ist mit dem Vanessa L-Type auf niedrigster Stufe besser als ich gehofft hatte.   
Allerdings gibt es natürlich auch immer Streuungen...


----------



## INU-ID (16. August 2006)

Freshman am 16.08.2006 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Board ist mit der Biosversion 0401 ausgeliefert worden, heißt der Core 2 wird nicht erkannt. Also alten Prozessor rein, updaten auf 1101 und neuen Prozessor rein.



Normalerweise sollte es reichen das Diskettenlaufwerk anzuklemen, das aktuelle Bios auf eine Diskette kopieren, Datei umbenennen (Name steht normal im Handbuch), Diskette einlegen -  und dann den Rechner zu starten. Dann sollte das Bios auch mit einer unbekannten CPU (und ohne das etwas auf dem Bildschirm erscheint) automatisch geflasht werden.



			
				Freshman am 16.08.2006 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe dann CPU-Z laufen lassen und gesehen, dass das Board noch den falschen Multiplikator hat (13x statt 11x). Habe diesen Fehler dann behoben



Echt? Und du bist sicher das die CPU mit nem anderen (höheren Multi) lief?  
Also ich hätte das über den FSB korrigiert - ist doch perfekt wenn es einen Multi-Bug hat.   
Jetzt wirst du den wahrscheinlich nicht mehr ändern können...


----------



## Morbol (18. August 2006)

hi,

ich soll für nen Kumpel nen neuen Rechner zusammenbauen, er wird nen Core2Duo E6600 spendiert bekommen, die Frage ist nun welches Mainboard wir nehmen sollen. Es soll nicht mehr als 100 - 150 € kosten, natürlich gut sein und was wichtig ist, es soll den Prozi direkt erkennen, wir haben keine andere CPU, ausser noch einen Core2Duo, mit dem wir das Mainboard für nen Bios update starten könnten. Mittlerweile sollten genügend Erfahrungen vorliegen, kann mir jemand zum heutigen Zeitpunkt was gescheites empfehlen?

thx


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. August 2006)

INU-ID am 16.08.2006 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Echt? Und du bist sicher das die CPU mit nem anderen (höheren Multi) lief?
> Also ich hätte das über den FSB korrigiert - ist doch perfekt wenn es einen Multi-Bug hat.
> Jetzt wirst du den wahrscheinlich nicht mehr ändern können...



er hat sich nen x6800 geholt - freier mutliplikator. immer. 
(wobei sich die frage stellt, ob der "3,46ghz" vorher n engeneering sample war oder warum der multi eingestellt wurde? - eigentlich sollte der beim 3,46ee nicht frei wählbar sein)


----------



## INU-ID (19. August 2006)

ruyven_macaran am 19.08.2006 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> er hat sich nen x6800 geholt


Uups, habsch wohl überlesen...  

((( bzw. das mit dem 11er Multi nicht gerafft *g* )))


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. August 2006)

Nakir am 04.08.2006 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab den Pentium D805 ohne Probleme auf 3,6GHz übertaktet. Aber wenn ich Prime95 laufen lasse, dann steigt die Temp. laut SpeedFan auf ~66C°.
> Ab wann wird das denn bei nem Pentium D bedenklich?
> Will mal versuchen, die CPU-Spannung etwas zu senken.
> 3,6GHz reichen mir erstmal : >



intel gibt afaik (spec finder geht grad nicht) 69°c an.
fraglich ist aber, wie genau dein bord ausliest. (meins z.b. zeigt geschätzte 5-15° zuwenig an)

generell wäre mir seit dem ende des p3 kein fall mehr bekannt, in dem ein intel an überhitzung eingegangen ist - kritisch ist wenn dann die spannung, aber solange das ding nicht throttelt ist die temperatur noch erträglich.
also einfach mit throttlewatch gucken, was sache ist.






			
				Nakir am 04.08.2006 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Solangsam geht mir das Wort "Conroe" auf die Nüsse. Ich kann den Namen langsam net mehr hören.
> Sagt doch endlich Core 2 Duo dazu



wieso sollten wir hier diskussion über woodcrest und merom führen?


----------

